# Any SSO Vapers? (Electronic-cigarettes)



## will_shred

Yo guys, any vapers here? 

For a while I smoked cigs, and I would smoke pipe when I had the time to sit down for a whole bowl. However about a year ago I started using e-cigs. Because well, not having tobacco related health problems is cool. 

Since than, I've gotten quite into it. I own a couple mods, and several tanks. I'd be happy to discuss the science of them with anyone curious, i'd rather not get into the politics of them though. I understand that E-cigs are kind of a hot-button issue. However there is loads of propaganda and misinformation surrounding them. 

I'm currently running a Vamo V4 with a Kayfun 3.1 clone, it's just wonderful. 

I'm also currently on the waiting list of a Litup NES/DNA 30. 

(one of these bad boys)


----------



## Joose

I tried to switch from cigs to vape. Tried for about 3 months. But I found they made me feel slightly sick. Funny how that works huh? I also found I was spending far more money on vaping, because I didn't seem to have the willpower to not vape all day, every day haha.

I'm curious as to what bad things they will find out about vaping. It's obviously more than just water in these things.

Oh well, I live in Vegas now, I can smoke just about anywhere I want.


----------



## MikeyLawless

Joose said:


> I tried to switch from cigs to vape. Tried for about 3 months. But I found they made me feel slightly sick. Funny how that works huh? I also found I was spending far more money on vaping, because I didn't seem to have the willpower to not vape all day, every day haha.
> 
> I'm curious as to what bad things they will find out about vaping. It's obviously more than just water in these things.
> 
> Oh well, I live in Vegas now, I can smoke just about anywhere I want.



You may have had a pg allergy. If they become illegal, its because big tobacco and big pharma have a lot of lobbying power.


Im currently switching between my nemesis clone and my sentinel clone with an igo. 

Love love love vaping, its been a few months since ive even thought about an analog. Slowly going down on nic levels as well.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I was fully ready to complain that there is another thread for this, but then I looked it up and realized there are actually five or six of them. None of them seem to have gotten any longer than three pages and they aren't particularly active for too long after they're started, so I suppose you might as well just start this one, too .


----------



## will_shred

Joose said:


> I tried to switch from cigs to vape. Tried for about 3 months. But I found they made me feel slightly sick. Funny how that works huh? I also found I was spending far more money on vaping, because I didn't seem to have the willpower to not vape all day, every day haha.
> 
> I'm curious as to what bad things they will find out about vaping. It's obviously more than just water in these things.
> 
> Oh well, I live in Vegas now, I can smoke just about anywhere I want.





That certainly is odd  cigarettes make me sick, literally. I just can't do it. 

Well, an e-cig is basically a mini fog machine. They both work by vaporizing propolyne glycol, a chemical that is fairly inert. Though it does release small amounts of Lactic acid when oxidized. It's often cut with Vegetable Glycerine, which is almost totally non-reactive and is actually sold as a skin care product.

There actually is a good amount of research that has been done, and the results are largely quite positive. 

Here are a few ones to check out

Electronic cigarettes, contrary to tobacco, do not stiffen the arteries

Evaluation of the cytotoxic potential of e-cigarette vapor on cultured cardiac cells: a new study

No adverse effects on blood and oxygen supply to the heart by electronic cigarette use

First toxicology study on vapor proves electronic cigarettes are much better than tobacco

Cyotoxic effects of electronic cigarette vapor extract on cultured myocardial cells

The big question right now is the potential toxicity of the flavorings, many companies used to use a flavoring containing a carcinogen that was used for custard-y flavors, however most vendors no longer use than specific flavoring.

Also, a big bit of misinformation is about how most people say that e-liquid is made in china when in fact most of the market has been taken up by domestic vendors who seriously stress quality control and user safety.



> I was fully ready to complain that there is another thread for this, but then I looked it up and realized there are actually five or six of them. None of them seem to have gotten any longer than three pages and they aren't particularly active for too long after they're started, so I suppose you might as well just start this one, too .



oops, in all the time I've been here I haven't seen a single e-cig thread.


----------



## Joose

Well, I hope I find one that doesn't make me feel ill eventually. 

What I found really interesting about them was that when inhaling, it was either "Did i get any?" Or "holy shit did I just inhale a Cuban cigar? *coughs for 5 minutes*"


----------



## GatherTheArsenal

Whenever I got asked the question, "how long have you been trying to quit smoking?" my answer usually was, "just about the same time that I've been smoking" because it's always been a real bitch for me trying to quit. But I've been vaping since the beginning of this month and no cig smoking since my birthday (Jan 3) so I'm happy about that!

Definitely more expensive than smoking tobacco because your initial start up cost can run you a pretty penny, especially if you let yourself get carried away. I did and ended up spending just under $300, obviously you don't have to do that but I like to have nice things so I splurged on 2 e-cigs and like 15 different flavors right off the bat. I have an Evod VV which I highly recommend because you can control the voltage with a dial ranging from 3.2 volts to 4.8, and hence control how hard it hits/how much smoke it produces, it's very consistent and reliable. And then I got an E-Top which is just a whole new beast, this thing looks like that atomiser memory flasher gadget they used in Men in Black, with an led screen and everything lol... got two, one for home (etop) one for when I'm out (Evod vv). 

Can't say that I feel any negative side effects from it so I guess I'm pretty happy with it, I'm down to 6mgs of nicotine so definitely waning myself off of nicotine dependency. Super stoked.


----------



## Andromalia

Started smoking at 15, quit last June at 40 with ecigs and haven't touched a cigarette for 9 months now. Some kind of miracle. I'm using a high end model and took the time to try a lot of different liquids to find one I liked. I admittedly just replaced an addiction with another, but at least it's less harmful, assuming it's not completely innocuous it can't be worse than cigarettes and is way less expensive once you're past the initial investment, where you can spend quite a bit trying this or that model. Settled up on a mini provari with 1.8 ohm single coil. No temptation to smoke a real one ever. 
The weirdest thing was, since I started smoking at an early age, kissing a smoker girl for the first time as a non smoker was just awful.


----------



## will_shred

GatherTheArsenal said:


> Whenever I got asked the question, "how long have you been trying to quit smoking?" my answer usually was, "just about the same time that I've been smoking" because it's always been a real bitch for me trying to quit. But I've been vaping since the beginning of this month and no cig smoking since my birthday (Jan 3) so I'm happy about that!
> 
> Definitely more expensive than smoking tobacco because your initial start up cost can run you a pretty penny, especially if you let yourself get carried away. I did and ended up spending just under $300, obviously you don't have to do that but I like to have nice things so I splurged on 2 e-cigs and like 15 different flavors right off the bat. I have an Evod VV which I highly recommend because you can control the voltage with a dial ranging from 3.2 volts to 4.8, and hence control how hard it hits/how much smoke it produces, it's very consistent and reliable. And then I got an E-Top which is just a whole new beast, this thing looks like that atomiser memory flasher gadget they used in Men in Black, with an led screen and everything lol... got two, one for home (etop) one for when I'm out (Evod vv).
> 
> Can't say that I feel any negative side effects from it so I guess I'm pretty happy with it, I'm down to 6mgs of nicotine so definitely waning myself off of nicotine dependency. Super stoked.



 yeah it can get pretty expensive. However it's just so satisfying when you get a setup that just chucks them clouds. My setup is probably the least money for the most vape I've seen, unless I got some inexpensive mech mod. However I don't have a multimeter so I don't really want to get into mech mods.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

I don't smoke, but I ended up snagging some of the ones with no nicotine about a year ago. Puffed pretty heavily for a bit. Perfected smoke rings, then ran out of cartridges and never bothered ordering any again. I found it interesting that I could explore the "thrill" of smoking with literally none of the downsides. Once the novelty wore off I was able to just stop, which is super cool.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

I've been vaping for about 6 months now. I love it. So glad i am no longer inhaling burning smoke into my lungs and all the chemicals in analog cigs. The smell, the "yukky" feeling, i don't miss it at all. I spent alot of money at first (still less than stopping at 7-11 at least once a day), but after awhile it's leveled off and it's much cheaper. I'm OK replacing one addiction for another - I enjoy vaping. Since i started vaping i've started working out a bit too. It was a catalyst for me.

The aspire tanks are awesome - coils cost $2.99 to replace. Buying juice online really saves money too. I was spending at least $200 a month before, now closer to $100, plus i'm not thirsty 24/7


----------



## Nonservium

So what would be the difference in these and my vaporizer for, um, other stuff ?


----------



## caskettheclown

Nemesis clone
Trident clone
Both are super awesome with very very low voltage drop. I think that picture I was at .3 ohms which is very low if you are new to sub ohms. Be safe if you're going that low.

Thats my setup for the most part. I also have an RSST Genesis RBA that i'm using at the moment, pain in the ASS for me to set up without hotspots but I need to take a break from dripping. I need to be able to drive and vape at the same time lol


Been a vaping enthusiast since november when I had my last cigarette. I feel like I don't smoke anymore so i'm very happy.

I have two working mech mods and a VV/VW mod but I still miss having an EVOD setup, I've been really considering buying an Ego Twist/Vision spinner and an Evod tank just because its so very simple. I won't do it though , its mainly for nostalgia reasons.


My next purchase aside from juice will be a nut/screw for my trident clone that I lost, so now i'm only able to do single coils on it at the moment. My next BIG purchase will be an MVP2 because dat battery life yo so I won't be swapping batteries all the time. I'll just plug it up and go.

I could talk vape all day, seriously I could. Thankfully we sell the Ego knockoffs at my gas station and I sell a LOT of them. I even had a guy bring me some blueberry muffin juice and shook my hand because I convinced him to get the setup and it has gotten him off smokes completely. Not to sound self righteous or anything but thats a good feeling.


Many people ask me why I have such "High end" equipment and I tell them, "I enjoyed smoking, I really did. Vaping is better in almost every way imaginable so I enjoy it more while being much much safer. So I don't plan on quitting anytime soon". I might quit vaping in a few years and give most of my stuff to someone who wants to quit smoking and keep my favorites for myself. Its become a hobby for me as well as a way to quit cigarettes.




Joose said:


> I tried to switch from cigs to vape. Tried for about 3 months. But I found they made me feel slightly sick. Funny how that works huh? I also found I was spending far more money on vaping, because I didn't seem to have the willpower to not vape all day, every day haha.
> 
> I'm curious as to what bad things they will find out about vaping. It's obviously more than just water in these things.
> 
> Oh well, I live in Vegas now, I can smoke just about anywhere I want.



Most people will say its a PG allergy but in all honesty it could be something else, might be the VG or one of the flavoriings if you stick to just one brand of juice, or even flavor. Might even be the nicotine as well. If you are at 24MG of nicotine then you might be like me and after a while it gets you a little sick feeling after you vape a good bit. I would say try lowering the nic first as its probably the easiest to do as pure PG or pure VG can be a little hard to find for some people. Then i'd try pure VG or pure PG juice.


EDIT- My mother got an Ecig about the same time I did, it frustrates me to no end. She doesn't want to quit smoking her two cartons a week. She told me "I just want an ecig so I can smoke where i'm not supposed to smoke, like in movie theaters and stuff." While she has every right to and she is a grown woman who can do as she wants. I just wish she would give vaping a serious chance, I know its because she doesn't believe me when I say they are relatively harmless and pretty much safe (Nicotine aside). She won't believe it until one of those quackjob doctors she watches on TV tells her to.


----------



## Cloudy

I tried vapping for a while just for shits and giggles and enjoyed it a lot, only issue I ran into was nauseousness while I was drinking alcohol. Stopped a while ago due to how god damn expensive it is.


----------



## Joose

Caskettheclown: Well it's definitely not the nicotine that made me feel sick, since I've been a pack a day of Camel Turkish Royals for about 8 years. 

But yeah something in the vape didn't sit well with me. Could have just been the brand, and I do not remember what brand it was.


----------



## caskettheclown

I've been a pack and a half a day smoker of Camel full flavored and the high nicotine vaping I started out with was getting me a little sick after a while. I lowered my nic to 18 and was good to go.

Not to sound rude but that was my experience. It could still be the nic, pg or VG or flavoring. Never know man , you really never know.

Also cheap Eliquid might have cheaper quality ingredients that got you sick, i've seen it happen to a few people.


----------



## Joose

caskettheclown said:


> I've been a pack and a half a day smoker of Camel full flavored and the high nicotine vaping I started out with was getting me a little sick after a while. I lowered my nic to 18 and was good to go.
> 
> Not to sound rude but that was my experience. It could still be the nic, pg or VG or flavoring. Never know man , you really never know.
> 
> Also cheap Eliquid might have cheaper quality ingredients that got you sick, i've seen it happen to a few people.



Naw, if anything, I sounded rude for assuming you smoked less or Lights. To be honest, I've never even looked into what makes lights light, I just know they're like inhaling nothing to me. That's why i like the Royals; full flavored and almost like a hint of chocolate.

I only tried Vuse and Blu e-cigs. I have yet to try the high end stuff.

But, it's also the smell. I've loved the smell of tobacco smoke since I was a little kid. I've been lucky, so far, to be one of those people who it doesn't really stick to all that much either. If I were one of those people that others can't sit next to, because of the lingering scent, I would have quit out of sheer embarassment.


----------



## dedsouth333

I don't want to clutter your discussion thread up with my questions, but...

I have been super interested in trying these out, but the initial investment has shied me away from it tbh. I'm liking the idea more than ever now since my daughter was born, though. I'd like to "stick around" for a while. 

Truth is is that I don't even know where to start. There's a booth in the mall in the next town over that my friend checked out, but he said that they were rediculously priced (I'm sure he's done far more research than me). So I'm sort of back to square one. 

Any particular brands/sites/something else that I should be sure to check out? Also, this would be for 2 people to start up (my fiancee and I). Do you think it'd be possible to get started (just initial investment) for 2 people, for say $200? Or would we be looking at really crappy quality equipment? We really wouldn't need a lot of bells and whistles either, I wouldn't think. At least not right off the bat.

Any help or suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## drgamble

The last time I smoked a cigarette was March 2012 and I haven't looked back. I was a 2 pack a day marlboro red smoker and it did take a while to learn the equipment and also adjusting to e cigs vs. analogs, but I sit here today feeling much better. My hacking cough is gone, wheezing at night, out of breath, got back my sense of taste and smell, so far no negatives. I don't go crazy with all the fancy hardware, tanks, etc. I have a Provari and currently use the Kanger Aerotanks and it does what I need it to do. Now all I pay for is e-liquid and coils. It is definitely cheaper than smoking. If you GAS over every mod, tank, etc. it can get to be very expensive. If you're like me and just need something that works everytime, then spend the money upfront and get a good mod and then you will save in the long run. Seriously, my Provari was expensive, but this thing is indestructible, the last time I dropped it, it chipped the concrete, but it still works.


----------



## Andromalia

Joose said:


> Caskettheclown: Well it's definitely not the nicotine that made me feel sick, since I've been a pack a day of Camel Turkish Royals for about 8 years.



Depends. I was a very heavy smoker of unfiltered rolled cigarettes and the high nicotine juices I bought first just destroyed my throat, I went straight to 12mg from 16. Planning to move ot 6 soon, it's like my habit is more with the gestures and puffing than the actual nicotine.

If you like nuts (sorry), do try Halo's prime 15, it has a very nice side effect: your resistance doesn't become dirty with use. I'm down 4x30 ml of the stuff and the coils are still as white as on day 1. Saving quite a bit of money that way it seems.


----------



## will_shred

VBCheeseGrater said:


> I've been vaping for about 6 months now. I love it. So glad i am no longer inhaling burning smoke into my lungs and all the chemicals in analog cigs. The smell, the "yukky" feeling, i don't miss it at all. I spent alot of money at first (still less than stopping at 7-11 at least once a day), but after awhile it's leveled off and it's much cheaper. I'm OK replacing one addiction for another - I enjoy vaping. Since i started vaping i've started working out a bit too. It was a catalyst for me.
> 
> The aspire tanks are awesome - coils cost $2.99 to replace. Buying juice online really saves money too. I was spending at least $200 a month before, now closer to $100, plus i'm not thirsty 24/7



If you vape a lot I can't emphasize enough on how much of an awesome investment an RBA is. Like, The Kayfun is super easy to rebuild and you are paying probably less than a penny in materials per coil, to get a coil that's 10x better than any premade coil.


----------



## will_shred

dedsouth333 said:


> I don't want to clutter your discussion thread up with my questions, but...
> 
> I have been super interested in trying these out, but the initial investment has shied me away from it tbh. I'm liking the idea more than ever now since my daughter was born, though. I'd like to "stick around" for a while.
> 
> Truth is is that I don't even know where to start. There's a booth in the mall in the next town over that my friend checked out, but he said that they were rediculously priced (I'm sure he's done far more research than me). So I'm sort of back to square one.
> 
> Any particular brands/sites/something else that I should be sure to check out? Also, this would be for 2 people to start up (my fiancee and I). Do you think it'd be possible to get started (just initial investment) for 2 people, for say $200? Or would we be looking at really crappy quality equipment? We really wouldn't need a lot of bells and whistles either, I wouldn't think. At least not right off the bat.
> 
> Any help or suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thanks.




$200 is way more than you need, a lot of starting up vape shops are owned by people who don't know shit about vaping, they just see dollar signs and WAY over charge for just about everything. SteamMonkey.com has some really great starter kits for great prices

Like this, Kanger Twist Silverback Kit

You get two Kanger mini protanks, two Variable voltage evod batteries, and chargers for $65. It's probably the best starter kit on the market.


----------



## caskettheclown

dedsouth333 said:


> I don't want to clutter your discussion thread up with my questions, but...
> 
> I have been super interested in trying these out, but the initial investment has shied me away from it tbh. I'm liking the idea more than ever now since my daughter was born, though. I'd like to "stick around" for a while.
> 
> Truth is is that I don't even know where to start. There's a booth in the mall in the next town over that my friend checked out, but he said that they were rediculously priced (I'm sure he's done far more research than me). So I'm sort of back to square one.
> 
> Any particular brands/sites/something else that I should be sure to check out? Also, this would be for 2 people to start up (my fiancee and I). Do you think it'd be possible to get started (just initial investment) for 2 people, for say $200? Or would we be looking at really crappy quality equipment? We really wouldn't need a lot of bells and whistles either, I wouldn't think. At least not right off the bat.
> 
> Any help or suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thanks.




two hundred bucks would get you both some good gear actually. My main setup cost less than a hundred even with good liquid.

Have you tried vaping at all? If not see if you can find someone that will let you try theirs. 

Ultimately I think you'll like it a good bit, most people do.

i'll give you a few options here and let you choose. I'll go over some pro's and con's of each.

Kanger Twist Silverback Kit (Thank you guy above me for linking this). This is a better starter kit than what most people started out with. Relatively cheap but overall good quality.

Pro's
1.Somewhat shaped like a cigarette. Which is good for a lot of people who are just starting, the want something close to the real thing.
Battery life is good, it'll last probably most of the day if not over a day.
2. You can change the volts on it, which basically means you can fine tune the hit you get. Which helps GREATLY, as some people want a harder hit or a lesser hit.
3. The overall quality is pretty standard. Its good. You can drop it and it SHOULD be ok. My coworker had this setup and dropped his a few times and it still works fine.
4. The tank will hold a good amount of liquid but you'll probably have to fill it maybe once a day.
5. Something breaks on the tank? You can replace any part on that tank for really cheap.

Con's
1. Its gonna be top heavy as that tank is kind of heavy and the battery is slim/narrow so you'll have to set it on its side when you set it down. Not a huge con but something to be aware of.
2. The tank is metal and the portion that holds the liquid is pyrex glass. While it is pretty sturdy, it can break. I've had the same tank and dropped it a few times and it still works great but something to be aware of.

Something a little more expensive but a bit more reliable and better in my (And others) opinion.
Innokin iTaste MVP V2.0 - 101 Vape 
The site I linked has it as cheap as you'll find. Other sites will have it in stock more but it's usually 20-30 bucks more expensive. This site is a very reputable place to so don't worry.

Pro's
1. Battery life battery life battery life omg! Many people get 5-7 days on a full charge , thats with fairly heavy vaping. While you aren't garanteed to get that much, you'll get a few days out of it easy.
2. Its built rock solid, well the battery (Big box thing) is. Its known for taking some serious abuse and still working. 
3. You can change the volts on this one too!
4. Its shaped roughly like a pack of smokes, some people love it while others hate it. Its comfortable to use though don't worry.
5. YOU CAN CHARGE A CELL PHONE AND MANY OTHER DEVICES OFF OF THIS. Seriously you can, its got a USB output on the bottom you can use to charge things. People have tested it very well and it'll get at least a half a charge on most high end phones. Great in emergency's.
6. If you lose the charger they are easily replaceable and most places that sell USB cords.
7. You can buy skins for it, like really cool and sturdy skins.

Cons.

1. The tank it comes with is good, but can break like most other tanks. Thankfully they are pretty cheap and easily replaceable. 
2. The MVP (battery or box looking thing) has an internal battery so if it the battery goes dead, you're outta luck. Thankfully the chances of that happening are extremely low. People have used theirs for years daily and it still holds a couple days per charge. Just something to be aware of.
3. For some people they just want to press and button and it works. This is it to an extent. It has two buttons to change your settings but it isn't hard to figure out. Seriously its NOT. Some people just want something simple, while this is simple you'll need to spend a total of .... maybe 2 minutes to figure out.
4. More expensive unless you use the site I linked to.
5. You may have to wait a while to get it at that price and they sell a little quickly to.


If you need more recommendations or have any questions you can PM me if you like, I don't wanna take up the whole thread 

Also here's a few things to remember...

Buy decent quality juice, a lot of gas stations are selling juice and they are for the most part HORRIBLE. You really do pay for quality. You don't have to spend 30 bucks on a bottle of juice, but a few extra dollars for a better juice goes a long way. Trust me on this one.


----------



## Force

I haven't been keen to try these since I heard of a few cases of them going nuclear & removing peoples jaws. Apparently something to do with the battery in them.


----------



## Xaios

Force said:


> I haven't been keen to try these since I heard of a few cases of them going *nuclear & removing peoples jaws*. Apparently something to do with the battery in them.



Ô_ô


----------



## will_shred

Force said:


> I haven't been keen to try these since I heard of a few cases of them going nuclear & removing peoples jaws. Apparently something to do with the battery in them.





That happened once, some idiot in Florida was stacking cheap 18350 batteries on a mech mod and exceeding the amp draw limit. He should have been using Panasonic, Efest, or Sony 18650 batteries. Something with at least a 20 amp limit. Most regulated mods will work fine with just about any battery, because well they are regulated and won't overtax the battery.


----------



## Ralyks

I vape myself, but not because I smoked cigs, but rather, it helped me cut down on my ganja intake. The sensory effect of inhaling helps calm me. Currently enjoying Ecto Plasma flavor, and man, it really does taste like the Hi-C flavor


----------



## caskettheclown

will_shred said:


> That happened once, some idiot in Florida was stacking cheap 18350 batteries on a mech mod and exceeding the amp draw limit. He should have been using Panasonic, Efest, or Sony 18650 batteries. Something with at least a 20 amp limit. Most regulated mods will work fine with just about any battery, because well they are regulated and won't overtax the battery.



This was when vaping first started I think as well, we know how to do things safely now


----------



## dedsouth333

Thanks for all the suggestions guys! I'm definitely about to check out these links. 

I really need to find an alternative to cigarettes for the benefit of me and those around me (meaning my family; everyone else can suck it ). Seriously though, I heard my newborn give a little cough the other day and even though we don't smoke around her or anything, the thought that it may have even possibly been my fault almost brought tears to my eyes. 

I'm not saying I'll quit nicotine all together and I'm not saying I won't, but if I never move on from cigarettes I'll never find out. So once again, thanks will and casket. I'm gonna get my research on.


----------



## caskettheclown

I've done many many hours of research on vaping and the harm it does to the body.

The general consensus is its for the most part safe and does very very little harm to the body, the only bad part about it is the nicotine in it which most people go down to extremely small amounts of it eventually. There are no ingredients that inherently increase the risk of cancer aside from nicotine which by itself is very little.

Second hand vape is harmless unless someone is allergic to it or you are vaping at insane levels of nicotine which you have to either make yourself or custom order offline.



I'm not saying you should be able to vape around your child (Though its better than smoking around them), i'm just saying you can feel safer about vaping in general and around people (though do be respectful). Ultimately do your own research on this and you'll see .

Vaping can be harmful if a juice maker puts certain ingredients in it but trust me you'll know about it if you do your research, people will have an uproar about it. its happened before. Juice that was made in china when vaping first started was a bit harmful but the ingredients have changed for the better now and taste a LOT better.

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...hen-quitting-tobacco-changing-ecigarette.html

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...26-ecig-vg-health-question-2.html#post5220985

Both good reads on the health effects of vaping


----------



## will_shred

> Vaping can be harmful if a juice maker puts certain ingredients in it but trust me you'll know about it if you do your research, people will have an uproar about it. its happened before. Juice that was made in china when vaping first started was a bit harmful but the ingredients have changed for the better now and taste a LOT better.



Thats why you buy from reputable vendors like Mount Baker Vapor, The Vapor Chief, Bombies, Gremlin, Adirondack Vapor, ect.


----------



## dedsouth333

Yeah, I don't plan on vaping around my kids either, but at least I won't have to worry about the smell getting to them, too. 

Thanks again, guys. I actually can't wait to try this out! Some of the flavors I've seen sound amazing!


----------



## will_shred

dedsouth333 said:


> Yeah, I don't plan on vaping around my kids either, but at least I won't have to worry about the smell getting to them, too.
> 
> Thanks again, guys. I actually can't wait to try this out! Some of the flavors I've seen sound amazing!



You should post pics when you get your kit in


----------



## dedsouth333

Oh, absolutely. The hardest decision at this point is choosing which one I want!


----------



## Señor Voorhees

dedsouth333 said:


> Yeah, I don't plan on vaping around my kids either, but at least I won't have to worry about the smell getting to them, too.
> 
> Thanks again, guys. I actually can't wait to try this out! Some of the flavors I've seen sound amazing!



As someone who's woken up to the smell of smoke, feeling ill all throughout my childhood, I can say your kids will be unknowingly thankful for that. Seriously, nothing ruined a Saturday morning more than the stale abrasive stank of cigarettes.


----------



## Andromalia

I think the key to successfully quitting smoking with ecigs is to enjoy them. Don't skimp on the hardware or the search for "the" juice. You have GAS ? In moderation, cede to it: it means that you actually enjoy the stuff. 
If you use the ecig only like a privation reliever you'll endup feeling the privation anyway.

I second the above Provari advice, it is very good, sturdy, reliable, doesn't short when it rains, etc. Yeah it's expensive. Can't have everything.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

dedsouth333 said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions guys! I'm definitely about to check out these links.
> 
> I really need to find an alternative to cigarettes for the benefit of me and those around me (meaning my family; everyone else can suck it ). Seriously though, I heard my newborn give a little cough the other day and even though we don't smoke around her or anything, the thought that it may have even possibly been my fault almost brought tears to my eyes.
> 
> I'm not saying I'll quit nicotine all together and I'm not saying I won't, but if I never move on from cigarettes I'll never find out. So once again, thanks will and casket. I'm gonna get my research on.



Good for you man. Do it. The initial investment is well worth it, and once you ditch the cigs you'll notice your bank account doing better due to lack of all these little convenience store transactions. Financially, it's a bonus, especially if you follow these guys advice and dont buy junk at first like i did. Even then the benefits still outweighed smoking. 

Today, i MUCH prefer vaping vs a real cig. Everytime i have a real cig (maybe 1 or 2 a week on a whim) i'm always thinking why the hell did i take this?

Good luck, your life will be better. Remember when you want a cig, reach for the ecig instead - that's the habit that's a bit hard to get into at first, but it works.


----------



## dedsouth333

Oh trust me, I'd love to get the Provari Zombie Edition, that thing looks bad ass! $180 just for the mod seems a bit excessive though. There are some really nice mechanical mods that don't cost that much (I mean really, really nice ones).


----------



## drgamble

dedsouth333 said:


> Oh trust me, I'd love to get the Provari Zombie Edition, that thing looks bad ass! $180 just for the mod seems a bit excessive though. There are some really nice mechanical mods that don't cost that much (I mean really, really nice ones).



The Provari is variable voltage and is a regulated mod, meaning it won't let you drain the battery to the danger zone. It also means that if you set it at 4.0 v it puts out 4.0 v all the time, where with mech mods the battery voltage goes down over time. The other thing is output signal which a lot of the Chinese mods put out at 33 HZ and the Provari puts out 800 HZ. Did I mention that the Provari is nearly indestructible and Provape will sort out any issues you have with the device including repairs, firmware updates etc. it is pricy, but there are good reasons. I originally bought an evic which was half price at the time, dropped it once and had to buy a new control head. I've dropped my Provari countless times and it still hits like a champ. It's all in what you want I guess.


----------



## will_shred

Andromalia said:


> I think the key to successfully quitting smoking with ecigs is to enjoy them. Don't skimp on the hardware or the search for "the" juice. You have GAS ? In moderation, cede to it: it means that you actually enjoy the stuff.
> If you use the ecig only like a privation reliever you'll endup feeling the privation anyway.
> 
> I second the above Provari advice, it is very good, sturdy, reliable, doesn't short when it rains, etc. Yeah it's expensive. Can't have everything.



Now days I GAS for vape gear even more than guitar gear. 

I've got a VTR, Vamo, and a Kayfun, and i'm on the waiting list for a Litup DNA30. 

Would it be worth it to cancel my order and get a provari? I really like the idea of getting a DNA 30 box mod, however the idea that it's literally made with an old NES controller is a bit off putting. It's awesome, but i'd rather have a metal box with o-rings protecting the electronics than a plastic video game controller. My VTR is basically non-functional. 

I usually vape around 12-13 watts. Would 6 volts from the provari be enough power to equal that out?


----------



## dedsouth333

drgamble said:


> The Provari is variable voltage and is a regulated mod, meaning it won't let you drain the battery to the danger zone. It also means that if you set it at 4.0 v it puts out 4.0 v all the time, where with mech mods the battery voltage goes down over time. The other thing is output signal which a lot of the Chinese mods put out at 33 HZ and the Provari puts out 800 HZ. Did I mention that the Provari is nearly indestructible and Provape will sort out any issues you have with the device including repairs, firmware updates etc. it is pricy, but there are good reasons. I originally bought an evic which was half price at the time, dropped it once and had to buy a new control head. I've dropped my Provari countless times and it still hits like a champ. It's all in what you want I guess.



Oh, I'm not saying they're not worth it. Like I said, I'd love to have one. For all the reasons stated. I'm just saying that it seems like something to work up to. Kind of like your first guitar ever being a USA production guitar. Just seems excessive for starting out.


----------



## MikeyLawless

Honestly, if you can rewire a guitar, mech mods are easy to grasp. They are insanely simple, thats the beauty of them.


----------



## donray1527

I'm looking to start vapeing but i dont even know anything about them or where to begin. Im not a cig smoker but i smoke alot of hookah and would like a more portable way to satisfy that urge. Help? is there like a started pack or something?


----------



## will_shred

donray1527 said:


> I'm looking to start vapeing but i dont even know anything about them or where to begin. Im not a cig smoker but i smoke alot of hookah and would like a more portable way to satisfy that urge. Help? is there like a started pack or something?



Vaping won't be anything like a hookah unless you want to invest around $100 bucks at least.

You can definitely get something like a hookah smoke wise, even thicker than that. You just need to do a little research


----------



## drgamble

dedsouth333 said:


> Oh, I'm not saying they're not worth it. Like I said, I'd love to have one. For all the reasons stated. I'm just saying that it seems like something to work up to. Kind of like your first guitar ever being a USA production guitar. Just seems excessive for starting out.



I used to smoke 2 packs of reds a day, so I needed something to get me off of cigs. I tried the blu, ego, evic, now I have a Provari. It works for me I wish I would have gone straight to a Provari, but I'm rough on everything. I don't buy high end guitars because I'm going to seriously abuse it. Anyway, I know about all the sub ohm coils, microcoils, etc and there is something for everybody, but it works for me.


----------



## caskettheclown

dedsouth333 said:


> Oh, I'm not saying they're not worth it. Like I said, I'd love to have one. For all the reasons stated. I'm just saying that it seems like something to work up to. Kind of like your first guitar ever being a USA production guitar. Just seems excessive for starting out.



to an extent yes, many people buy one at their X month anniversary that they quit smoking, or a year anniversary. Just so they know they'll stick with it.

Also it is good to work up to a provari or another really high end mod but its not unheard of to go from a cheap ego twist to a provari. No need to get all the other mods only to replace them in a few months.



EDIT: While provari is still something i'll highly recommend looking into and has been superb for almost everyone who has one, it is a bit dated. Not saying its not a great device but they need to update it a bit. 
The big thing now...well has been for a little while now are the DNA mods. Devices with DNA chips in them. They go up to much higher wattages and can let you subohm down to a certain level while still having the safety features as well. With my tax return I plan on buying a DNA30 mod.

Specifically this one http://www.protovapor.com/product/protovapor-xpv-30/
Don't give me the "Its just an ecig" crap, we are on a guitar forum and many people make the argument about guitars , we all know its not "Just a guitar".


----------



## will_shred

caskettheclown said:


> to an extent yes, many people buy one at their X month anniversary that they quit smoking, or a year anniversary. Just so they know they'll stick with it.
> 
> Also it is good to work up to a provari or another really high end mod but its not unheard of to go from a cheap ego twist to a provari. No need to get all the other mods only to replace them in a few months.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: While provari is still something i'll highly recommend looking into and has been superb for almost everyone who has one, it is a bit dated. Not saying its not a great device but they need to update it a bit.
> The big thing now...well has been for a little while now are the DNA mods. Devices with DNA chips in them. They go up to much higher wattages and can let you subohm down to a certain level while still having the safety features as well. With my tax return I plan on buying a DNA30 mod.
> 
> Specifically this one XPV DNA-30D | Protovapor.com
> Don't give me the "Its just an ecig" crap, we are on a guitar forum and many people make the argument about guitars , we all know its not "Just a guitar".



Hot damn that thing looks awesome. I can't wait to get my DNA30 mod. Joe at litup said it would be about 5 months before my spot comes up, so now its a waiting game.


----------



## Forrest_H

Guilty! Hahaha. 

I started vaping at 16, I wasn't really liking cigarettes anymore, so I bought a Joyetech ego T, with some crap atomizer. I've alternated through like 5 batteries since then, and these are my current setups:

Smoktech E-Pipe Mechanical Mod (Very cool looking, although at first glance it looks like an oil rig for hash or something  ) I believe it pumps out 3.8 Volts? Different employees at ZVaporZ in Austin have told me everything from 3.2 to 4.2. The best answer I got from my friend who has this same mod was 3.8 (told to him by this girl who works there who has the hots for him  )







Sigelei Legend - Okay, I have to talk about this one. It's variable voltage, the screen tells you a bunch of info like battery life, number of drags you've taken, seconds you've taken your drag, etc, but the way to change the variables like Wattage and Voltage is very strange. It has an accelerometer built in, so you click the button 5 times, press the button to cycle through the menu to find whichever variable you'd like to change, and then you tilt it to lower or raise the settings. It's very weird. My buddy Billy challenged me last night to a quick game of pool at the pool hall/bar a few miles up the road from our neighborhood which is conveniently located next to a vape shop, and he had many things to drink, so I took him up on it  My first encounter with it was very confusing. This thing has so many button pressing patterns and you have to tilt it just right and to turn it off you have to go to the menu and ARGH! But once I figured it out it's pretty simple. I really dig this mod, but I am still worried about the sensor breaking since the website for sigelei looks like it was designed by a 5 year old. One cool thing too is that it comes with an attachment that you screw onto the E-go threads that essentially turns the mod into one of those portable batteries you can plug your phone into, like an Anker or Powerbrick. I will likely never use this since I have an Anker for that, but it's still a pretty cool feature.







2x E-Go Batteries, just backups.

Smoktech U-DCT Carto Tank






this drip tip  (the bronze one, too lazy to take a picture and put it on imageshack)


----------



## will_shred

So, if any of you vapers browse reddit i'm sure you are aware of /r/ECR, and the fact that many vendors have juice give away contests.

Well, this thread already had something like 400 comments but I figured ".... it" so I entered. All the comments were pretty run-of-the mill. So I tried to do something at least a little more creative. So I wrote some "poetry" in an effort to gain some attention. 

The first one goes at so, 



> Roses are red
> Violets are blue
> Poems are hard
> I need e-liquid.


 
And this, shitty attempt at a Haiku following the 5/7/5 format.



> I vaped all my juice
> I would really like some free juice.
> I am bad at Haiku's.


 

For those of you who don't see me around here, I have a very dry sense of humor. Those were supposed to be ironically funny because of how shitty they are. Not 20 minutes later I get a PM from the owner of Evolve Vapor (the dude holding the contest) saying 



> I liked your haiku
> PM now, free juice awaits
> Evolve is your friend


  

So that kind of made my day. Particularly because I wasn't lying when I said I needed juice, I've been out for a few days.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

For any smokers wanting to start vaping and need a recommendation, here's a link to an Aspire kit . It's not top of line, but it works well and has everything you need except juice to vape full time at a great price. Much better than some of the cheap junk starter kits. I use these now mainly because they work great, and you can swap the coil for $2-3 and it vapes like new when you do swap the coil. Each coil will last about a week - longer if you don't mind the taste getting weird. At $60, not a huge startup cost to quit smoking and to start saving money after week or so.


----------



## dedsouth333

Wow. I wasn't kidding when I said the hardest part was choosing which one I wanted. The options are nearly endless.

Right now I'm torn between the Kamry K200+, the Tesla, the Innokin iTaste MVP 2.0, the Innokin iTaste SVD Express kit, the Kanger Twist/T3/Evod (I'm not leaning very heavily towards the Evod) and a couple of mechanical mods. I think I'll pass on the mechanical mods for now until I get the hang of this a little better but they sure as hell have some nice ones.

Anyone have some advice out of those options? Or any within that price range? I checked out some of the links you guys posted but it looks like most of those sites are out of stock and I'm looking to make a purchase in the next couple of days.

Edit: Just to through it out there but some stuff came up and cut my budget about in half. So I'm looking to keep the device/kit around $80 so I'll have plenty to try a few juices.


----------



## will_shred

dedsouth333 said:


> Wow. I wasn't kidding when I said the hardest part was choosing which one I wanted. The options are nearly endless.
> 
> Right now I'm torn between the Kamry K200+, the Tesla, the Innokin iTaste MVP 2.0, the Innokin iTaste SVD Express kit, the Kanger Twist/T3/Evod (I'm not leaning very heavily towards the Evod) and a couple of mechanical mods. I think I'll pass on the mechanical mods for now until I get the hang of this a little better but they sure as hell have some nice ones.
> 
> Anyone have some advice out of those options? Or any within that price range? I checked out some of the links you guys posted but it looks like most of those sites are out of stock and I'm looking to make a purchase in the next couple of days.
> 
> Edit: Just to through it out there but some stuff came up and cut my budget about in half. So I'm looking to keep the device/kit around $80 so I'll have plenty to try a few juices.




Dude go with the iTaste MVP. Those things are built like tanks. I mean, they literally might be one of the toughest mods, without a doubt the most durable in the price range. I've heard many stories about the things that iTaste MVP's have survived, many include being dropped in water or frozen or dropped out of a moving car. Also, I would either get a Kanger Protank II or Aerotank to go with it. It will come with an iClear 30, which is also a pretty good tank.


----------



## dedsouth333

will_shred said:


> Dude go with the iTaste MVP. Those things are built like tanks. I mean, they literally might be one of the toughest mods, without a doubt the most durable in the price range. I've heard many stories about the things that iTaste MVP's have survived, many include being dropped in water or frozen or dropped out of a moving car. Also, I would either get a Kanger Protank II or Aerotank to go with it. It will come with an iClear 30, which is also a pretty good tank.



Holy shit! I already liked the idea of this model because of the ultra long battery life and usb output, but I think that just made my decision. I'm usually pretty good about taking care of my stuff but my fiancee can be a bit forgetful/clumsy at times.

Yeah, I was wanting to get a couple of tanks for it and probably some extra coils, too if I can find some. The only thing I'm somewhat worried about with that model (and the only reason I haven't gotten it already) is the internal battery. I mean if it'll just last about ~6 months I'll be fine. I just need something that'll last through this move I've got coming up. Do you think it'll last that long? I don't know know how these batteries stack up longevity-wise.


----------



## MikeyLawless

dedsouth333 said:


> Holy shit! I already liked the idea of this model because of the ultra long battery life and usb output, but I think that just made my decision. I'm usually pretty good about taking care of my stuff but my fiancee can be a bit forgetful/clumsy at times.
> 
> Yeah, I was wanting to get a couple of tanks for it and probably some extra coils, too if I can find some. The only thing I'm somewhat worried about with that model (and the only reason I haven't gotten it already) is the internal battery. I mean if it'll just last about ~6 months I'll be fine. I just need something that'll last through this move I've got coming up. Do you think it'll last that long? I don't know know how these batteries stack up longevity-wise.



If you go with a protank 2, let me know, i have a butload of coils ill sell you for cheaper than retail. I moved to attys so they are just cluttering things up in my room!


----------



## dedsouth333

MikeyLawless said:


> If you go with a protank 2, let me know, i have a butload of coils ill sell you for cheaper than retail. I moved to attys so they are just cluttering things up in my room!



Sweet man! I was actually looking at the Protank II anyway as they seem pretty popular. I'll PM you!


----------



## caskettheclown

I'll always suggest the MVP and almost anything Innokin has put out.

So "Dedsouth", the integrated battery will last possibly years. The original MVP's are still being used without fail and they've been out a long time. I've never heard of an MVP battery failing unless someone opened it up and tinkered with it or stuck it in a microwave or something. I truly believe every serious vaper needs one just for the battery life.

Protank series are always good as well but I would Highly suggest the Aerotank as you can adjust the airflow to your liking. Thats the main reason I didn't like the protank series until the aerotank came out.


To the guy with the Epipe mechanical mod, if its a true mechanical meaning NO WIRES OR ANY CIRCUITRY , just a battery inside the device then it'll fire at 4.1 at a full battery charge and decrease as the charge decreases. They usually average about 3.7 volts though.

I got my Magneto mech mod to work today, turns out I am nothing I put on top of it would make contact until I fixed my Trident clone dripper.
Honestly I like it a lot more than my Nemesis clone and I LOVE my nemesis clone , I just hate that the nemesis clone has a short firing pin so I need to upgrade that to a longer one.


I'll also be getting the IGO w3 dripper which is built for quad coils!! I'm already pretty good at building dual coils and singles so quad will REALLY be fun. It'll pump out PLUMES of vapor! GOODBYE BATTERY LIFE!


----------



## will_shred

That's why I prefer regulated mods, I just don't want to be at the mercy of a draining battery.


----------



## dedsouth333

I'll probably get one for around the house.

I just can't get over how cool it'd be to put on a smoking jacket, some fake reading glasses, throw on a vinyl Deicide LP and sit down with a big ass H. P. Lovecraft hardback when people come over and look at me crazy as I pull massive plumes out of a big, fat E-pipe like a Hammer or Popeye or some Sherlock Holmes-esque contraption.

Edit: But I would definitely use a regulated one for my everyday out and about vaping I'd imagine. They just seem as though they'd be more practical.


----------



## will_shred

dedsouth333 said:


> I'll probably get one for around the house.
> 
> I just can't get over how cool it'd be to put on a smoking jacket, some fake reading glasses, throw on a vinyl Deicide LP and sit down with a big ass H. P. Lovecraft hardback when people come over and look at me crazy as I pull massive plumes out of a big, fat E-pipe like a Hammer or Popeye or some Sherlock Holmes-esque contraption.
> 
> Edit: But I would definitely use a regulated one for my everyday out and about vaping I'd imagine. They just seem as though they'd be more practical.



I would never use a mech for ADV, just because I would probably have to carry like 5 batteries on me at all times


----------



## Forrest_H

Has anybody here seen the Sub Ohm drippers? I really want to buy one and build it, but I want to talk to someone who has experience with these things since they're actually dangerous if you don't have a lot of the right equipment...

For those of you who don't know what the hell I'm talking about, it's basically a super low resistance atomizer that produces an insane amount of vapor. It's actually not very practical because you have to keep wetting the wicks, or at least from what I can tell.


----------



## will_shred

Forrest_H said:


> Has anybody here seen the Sub Ohm drippers? I really want to buy one and build it, but I want to talk to someone who has experience with these things since they're actually dangerous if you don't have a lot of the right equipment...
> 
> For those of you who don't know what the hell I'm talking about, it's basically a super low resistance atomizer that produces an insane amount of vapor. It's actually not very practical because you have to keep wetting the wicks, or at least from what I can tell.




Uh all you need is a mech mod, a multimeter, and a Sony VTC4 battery. With that you just generally don't want to go below .2 ohms, and you should be good.


----------



## will_shred

will_shred said:


> I would never use a mech for ADV, just because I would probably have to carry like 5 batteries on me at all times



I said this, and now I take it back.

Because of this.

Thoughts? It runs off of a 4000 Mah 26650 battery. That's pretty crazy. Though I was told that I'd still get really good life with a Sony VTC5, which is still 2500 Mah but it's an 18650 and wouldn't fit The Big Nasty. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zD7Io24HMlQ


----------



## dedsouth333

I finally got my vaper in and I've got to say that I am loving it so far. I don't even feel the need to reach for a real cigarette so far. 

Check it out!





[/URL][/IMG]

You'll have to excuse the messy work desk. 




[/URL][/IMG]

It's a bit smaller than it looks in the pictures, but I love it. It's got a nice heft to it that I didn't expect and as of writing this I've taken 181 puffs off of it and haven't noticed any drop in the juice level and the LED under the vape button is still green. I bet this thing is going to hold a charge like a mother ....er! I bought some "local" (30 miles away) juice just to try it out since I was in that town anyway and really like it (gummy bear). My other juices and tank should be here tomorrow and I can't wait to try them all out.


----------



## caskettheclown

I picked up some new flavors today.

The Mad Alchemist - zen (Limited time spring flavor)

ECBLENDS- Vanilla gorilla

OMG THEY ARE GOOD!

Subohm vaping is something I do daily, I really only vape my Vamo regulated mod when i'm driving or my mech is out of commission due to dead battery or i'm not able to redrip. 
Sub ohms CAN be safe. can be VERY safe. Don't let anyone tell you different. While it CAN BE safe, it also CAN BE dangerous. You get a 30 amp battery and you sub ohm down to .06 ohms the battery will heat up QUICK, quicker than you can even get the coils to glow.
General rule of thumb is don't go below .2 ohms but I know people who go WAY lower than that safely. Mind you they can't take 5 or 6 second drags or anything but still.

Sub ohm can be safe but there is a lot of room for error but most of it is just battery safety and knowing how to build a coil safely. Both of which can be learned in less than five minutes. Just make sure you are within the battery amperage rating and your coils aren't getting hotspots or touching anything but the positive and the negative (And the wick) and you are basically good to go. Though watch a video about it first before you do it.

What is the point of dripping? I use a dripper as part of my main setup. Pretty much all drippers i've seen have to have the coils built. Thats part of the reason people like them. You can build basically any kind of coil on them from single all the way up to octo coils. YES EIGHT COIL! You can do so with relative ease and little worry of hotspots. Also its easiest way to subohm so it puts out more vapor and more flavor as well. The flavor on a dripper is SO MUCH BETTER than your conventional nonrebuildable stuff. Yes you have to redrip it every so often but if you add enough cotton (Wick) in there it'll last a good solid 10 drags or more. I also usually carry anywhere between 3-5 flavors with me when I go out and about so its good to swap flavors pretty quickly.



To wrap this post up, I usually just carry two back up batteries for my mech and thats it. They just go in my small pocket in my jeans (Where a lot of people put lighters) and i'm good to go. I would be ok with going with just one backup but i'm making sure I always have something to vape.


----------



## will_shred

Congrats Dedsouth! 

Also, I won some e-liquid from Evolve liquid, they're supposed to be really, really good. It should be coming in this weekend. I'll report back with a review of some sort.


I've been wondering, what is the Zen Flavor? it looks really classy, and people on reddit always rave about it.


----------



## caskettheclown

CHAI TEA LATTE. I like chai tea latte but i've never liked drinking it when its made with a lot of spice if that makes sense. This is PERFECT for me, its got a little bit spice to it and its so good.

Are you talking about that zen? It literally JUST came out a couple days ago. There might be other flavors by other brands named Zen though.


I FORGOT TO TELL YOU GUYS! I won a giveaway from a new local vape shop.
Got a free bottle of custard matter by mad alchemist and some incense and a little bag as well.


----------



## dedsouth333

That's awesome guys! I wish I was able to nab cool stuff like that, haha. Definitely get back at us about that Evolve juice. I'm trying to soak up as much info as possible.

I can't wait for my other juices to get here. The "local" stuff I got is a bit harsh. I'm still puffing away but my fiancee will barely touch it. I'm hoping the 50/50 stuff I've got coming will be a lot smoother.


----------



## will_shred

dedsouth333 said:


> That's awesome guys! I wish I was able to nab cool stuff like that, haha. Definitely get back at us about that Evolve juice. I'm trying to soak up as much info as possible.
> 
> I can't wait for my other juices to get here. The "local" stuff I got is a bit harsh. I'm still puffing away but my fiancee will barely touch it. I'm hoping the 50/50 stuff I've got coming will be a lot smoother.



It probably will be, also if it doesn't explicitly say "MADE IN USA" I can promise you that it's made in china. You don't want chinese e-liquid.


----------



## will_shred

i'll just leave this here. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzEIX8pQ7ug&feature=youtu.be


----------



## dedsouth333

Well, I can now say that Hawk Sauce is awesome! I am loving it! Luckily it's not as minty as I originally feared. It's very nice, sweet and smooth. I filled my Protank II with it and the tank immediately started pouring liquid. I guess that's where my next google quest is going to take me. 

I'm loving everything about vaping so far and I'm hoping that the Protank is going to be straightened out soon as I'm pretty stocked up on coils for it and I'm hoping it will last me a while. I've smoked about 5 real cigarettes since I first fired this thing up yesterday and according to the display I've got 560 puffs on this thing as of writing and the light under the vape button is still green. 

Oh and btw, MBV sent me some free juice, too. 

Freckled Lemonade: 12mg nicotine, 80/20 pg/vg. Looking forward to trying that out as well.


----------



## Forrest_H

will_shred said:


> Uh all you need is a mech mod, a multimeter, and a Sony VTC4 battery. With that you just generally don't want to go below .2 ohms, and you should be good.



Looks like I'll have to save up for another mech mod, as I've got a smoktech pipe mod which is slants the atty at around 45 degreesl and with these sub ohm attys it looks like you have to keep it upright? Or maybe I'm just being dumb... and even if I didn't need to keep it upright, I'd still have to buy the extension to hold the VCT4. And when I said I don't have the right equipment or experience, I meant I didn't have the battery or mod that would work with it, and I was being overcautious  thanks for telling me that it's not too difficult and helping me out though man!



dedsouth333 said:


> I finally got my vaper in and I've got to say that I am loving it so far. I don't even feel the need to reach for a real cigarette so far.
> 
> Check it out!
> 
> *pics*
> 
> It's a bit smaller than it looks in the pictures, but I love it. It's got a nice heft to it that I didn't expect and as of writing this I've taken 181 puffs off of it and haven't noticed any drop in the juice level and the LED under the vape button is still green. I bet this thing is going to hold a charge like a mother ....er! I bought some "local" (30 miles away) juice just to try it out since I was in that town anyway and really like it (gummy bear). My other juices and tank should be here tomorrow and I can't wait to try them all out.



Congrats man! I started out on a little ego-c battery, I'm kind of jealous now!



caskettheclown said:


> Subohm vaping is something I do daily, I really only vape my Vamo regulated mod when i'm driving or my mech is out of commission due to dead battery or i'm not able to redrip.
> Sub ohms CAN be safe. can be VERY safe. Don't let anyone tell you different. While it CAN BE safe, it also CAN BE dangerous. You get a 30 amp battery and you sub ohm down to .06 ohms the battery will heat up QUICK, quicker than you can even get the coils to glow.
> General rule of thumb is don't go below .2 ohms but I know people who go WAY lower than that safely. Mind you they can't take 5 or 6 second drags or anything but still.
> 
> Sub ohm can be safe but there is a lot of room for error but most of it is just battery safety and knowing how to build a coil safely. Both of which can be learned in less than five minutes. Just make sure you are within the battery amperage rating and your coils aren't getting hotspots or touching anything but the positive and the negative (And the wick) and you are basically good to go. Though watch a video about it first before you do it.
> 
> What is the point of dripping? I use a dripper as part of my main setup. Pretty much all drippers i've seen have to have the coils built. Thats part of the reason people like them. You can build basically any kind of coil on them from single all the way up to octo coils. YES EIGHT COIL! You can do so with relative ease and little worry of hotspots. Also its easiest way to subohm so it puts out more vapor and more flavor as well. The flavor on a dripper is SO MUCH BETTER than your conventional nonrebuildable stuff. Yes you have to redrip it every so often but if you add enough cotton (Wick) in there it'll last a good solid 10 drags or more. I also usually carry anywhere between 3-5 flavors with me when I go out and about so its good to swap flavors pretty quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> To wrap this post up, I usually just carry two back up batteries for my mech and thats it. They just go in my small pocket in my jeans (Where a lot of people put lighters) and i'm good to go. I would be ok with going with just one backup but i'm making sure I always have something to vape.



Thanks for the info man! Pretty much all I knew after some light research is that there was a certain point where you really couldn't go lower on in resistance (which you said you can actually do, so that's reassuring), and you needed a really good battery to do so with. And that's good to know that even though it takes effort to build the drippers, it's definitely not impossible. That's crazy how high you can go with coils! I can't even imagine how big of clouds you can get with 8 freaking coils! And honestly, I'd just be doing this as a novelty thing to play around with, I'm not really going for a daily use thing, so the low number of drags you can take doesn't really matter to me  Hopefully I can order a Nimbus clone soon! Or do you know of a better one? Thanks for all the info man!


----------



## will_shred

dedsouth333 said:


> Well, I can now say that Hawk Sauce is awesome! I am loving it! Luckily it's not as minty as I originally feared. It's very nice, sweet and smooth. I filled my Protank II with it and the tank immediately started pouring liquid. I guess that's where my next google quest is going to take me.
> 
> I'm loving everything about vaping so far and I'm hoping that the Protank is going to be straightened out soon as I'm pretty stocked up on coils for it and I'm hoping it will last me a while. I've smoked about 5 real cigarettes since I first fired this thing up yesterday and according to the display I've got 560 puffs on this thing as of writing and the light under the vape button is still green.
> 
> Oh and btw, MBV sent me some free juice, too.
> 
> Freckled Lemonade: 12mg nicotine, 80/20 pg/vg. Looking forward to trying that out as well.



When you get the protank sorted out it will almost certainly give a much better vape than the iClear 16. 

Also, that's why MBV is awesome (well one of the reasons). They often give free juice to first time buyers.


----------



## dedsouth333

Yeah, after taking my quest for information, I ended up ordering a Protank II Mini and an Aerotank base (I guess I should've grabbed an Aero to begin with)... And 2 more Protank Minis... And 2 more MVPs...


----------



## will_shred

dedsouth333 said:


> Yeah, after taking my quest for information, I ended up ordering a Protank II Mini and an Aerotank base (I guess I should've grabbed an Aero to begin with)... And 2 more Protank Minis... And 2 more MVPs...




really? Damn son. If I were you, instead of getting more of the same. I would get a Kayfun clone, just because they're really awesome. Why did you order 2 more MVP's if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## dedsouth333

One for my fiancee and one as a present to my aunt that really wants to get into vaping, haha. I just have heard of and had very good experiences so far with the MVP. Plus the battery life and simplicity will help my aunt stick with it I hope. My fiancee tried the first one I got and said she wanted one just like it, so I ordered one in "frost" for her. It's very nice, simple setups for everybody that I'm hoping will help them stay vaping.


----------



## will_shred

dedsouth333 said:


> One for my fiancee and one as a present to my aunt that really wants to get into vaping, haha. I just have heard of and had very good experiences so far with the MVP. Plus the battery life and simplicity will help my aunt stick with it I hope. My fiancee tried the first one I got and said she wanted one just like it, so I ordered one in "frost" for her. It's very nice, simple setups for everybody that I'm hoping will help them stay vaping.



that's great dude! I have converted my drummer, his dad, and his brothers to vaping  

But man, if you ever feel like you want an upgrade (The protanks are great, but...) The Kayfun is all it's hyped up to be. It's super easy to build, and it just works. Best vape I've had that's not an RDA. After a certain amount of time they kind of pay for themselves depending on how much you vape. Protank heads are like $2 a piece, and a rebuildable atomizer probably uses less than a penny worth of materials. 

I got mine off of an ebay seller, $37 and it arrived in 3 days.


----------



## dedsouth333

Yeah, man. I'm trying to convert everyone I know! My best friend is next  (which I believe he's already convinced and awaiting funds). 

I'm definitely going to want to upgrade some time in the near future, but the setups we have atm seem to be the way to go with as much as we have going on. We're sticking with the K.I.S.S. mentality for now. Fool-proof, easy to use, plug and play, haha. 

I can say that just as soon as I feel comfortable and have the time I'll be diving head first into the fun stuff (building, modding, sub-ohm bad assery).


----------



## dedsouth333

I am having a bit of a dilema, though. It seems like I can't find a juice smooth enough for my fiancee. Even Hawk Sauce at 50/50 seems to choke her up. Sometimes with the voltage and wattage turned down all the way it's not so bad, but every once in a while even that will choke her. I'm thinking about ordering her some juice with a higher vg ratio. What do you guys think?


----------



## caskettheclown

Forrest_H said:


> Hopefully I can order a Nimbus clone soon! Or do you know of a better one? Thanks for all the info man!





Nimbus is good, i've heard really good things about it. Its one of those I plan on getting eventually.


One thing I won't recommend is a trident or trident clone, to many parts that wear out easily and need adjusting all the time. I've had nothing but problems out of my trident. Hell I can barely get it to make contact with my nemesis but thats due to the nemesis (Mech mod) having a weird really deep contact. I can't do dual coils on it anymore due to one of the negative posts collapsing and me losing the top screw for it lol.
I plan on getting a patriot soon enough, but that'll be after than Igo W3. Gotta get my quads on first!


Eight coils is a bit much most people even the extreme sub ohmers agree, you can get the same performance out of a quad or even a dual if you know what your doing (Basically use stupid low gauge that requires drilling into the positive and negative post to fit them). 

Alas if everything goes as planned you'll see me post pictures up of a new setup with quad coils installed within a week. Would do it now but i'm BROOOOOKE and the monthly vape meet is in a week so i'll try and buy the things there for a discount.




dedsouth333 said:


> I am having a bit of a dilema, though. It seems like I can't find a juice smooth enough for my fiancee. Even Hawk Sauce at 50/50 seems to choke her up. Sometimes with the voltage and wattage turned down all the way it's not so bad, but every once in a while even that will choke her. I'm thinking about ordering her some juice with a higher vg ratio. What do you guys think?



Lower the nicotine level and that should probably help. Even if she is one the same nic for a different juice, different grades of nicotine will be a little different. Though it could be the PG or the VG but I usually tell people to try to the lower nic level as its more often than not the problem plus its easier to fix anyway.


----------



## dedsouth333

That sounds awesome, man. I wish vaping had a bigger following around here. I may could've found out about it sooner. It's almost an underground/cult thing around here. It'd be cool to be able to orchestrate some vape meets or something where people could come and vape, talk, and learn.


----------



## MikeyLawless

Forrest_H said:


> Guilty! Hahaha.
> 
> I started vaping at 16, I wasn't really liking cigarettes anymore, so I bought a Joyetech ego T, with some crap atomizer. I've alternated through like 5 batteries since then, and these are my current setups:
> 
> Smoktech E-Pipe Mechanical Mod (Very cool looking, although at first glance it looks like an oil rig for hash or something  ) I believe it pumps out 3.8 Volts? Different employees at ZVaporZ in Austin have told me everything from 3.2 to 4.2. The best answer I got from my friend who has this same mod was 3.8 (told to him by this girl who works there who has the hots for him  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigelei Legend - Okay, I have to talk about this one. It's variable voltage, the screen tells you a bunch of info like battery life, number of drags you've taken, seconds you've taken your drag, etc, but the way to change the variables like Wattage and Voltage is very strange. It has an accelerometer built in, so you click the button 5 times, press the button to cycle through the menu to find whichever variable you'd like to change, and then you tilt it to lower or raise the settings. It's very weird. My buddy Billy challenged me last night to a quick game of pool at the pool hall/bar a few miles up the road from our neighborhood which is conveniently located next to a vape shop, and he had many things to drink, so I took him up on it  My first encounter with it was very confusing. This thing has so many button pressing patterns and you have to tilt it just right and to turn it off you have to go to the menu and ARGH! But once I figured it out it's pretty simple. I really dig this mod, but I am still worried about the sensor breaking since the website for sigelei looks like it was designed by a 5 year old. One cool thing too is that it comes with an attachment that you screw onto the E-go threads that essentially turns the mod into one of those portable batteries you can plug your phone into, like an Anker or Powerbrick. I will likely never use this since I have an Anker for that, but it's still a pretty cool feature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2x E-Go Batteries, just backups.
> 
> Smoktech U-DCT Carto Tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this drip tip  (the bronze one, too lazy to take a picture and put it on imageshack)



Dude i have a sigelei legend for my driving vape! Its solid, and hasnt failed me yet. Itd basically an evic clone. 

Dedsouth i take it you got the coils? Try dropping your nic levels btw.


----------



## dedsouth333

Yeah, I got them, man. Thanks! My Protank started leaking like crazy as soon as I put it together and have beeb looking like crazy for ways to fix it. 

I didn't know the nic levels themselves added or subtracted from the harshness/smoothness. I'll give that a shot!


----------



## MikeyLawless

dedsouth333 said:


> Yeah, I got them, man. Thanks! My Protank started leaking like crazy as soon as I put it together and have beeb looking like crazy for ways to fix it.
> 
> I didn't know the nic levels themselves added or subtracted from the harshness/smoothness. I'll give that a shot!



Cool! Odd, i have one that works perfect, and another that floods like crazy. Im thinking chinese qc has something to do with it. 

Ever looked into steeping your juice?


----------



## caskettheclown

Kanger products are notorious for having quality control issues, if you get a good one its GREAT but good luck.


Its still sort of underground here where I live but its getting bigger for sure. First vape meet had less than 50 people then next month over a hundred! So its growing for sure! Just sucks I have to wait a week to go to the vape meet, i'm impatient lol


----------



## will_shred

Here's my take on the juice I got from Evolve, copied and pasted from my reddit post. 

Because this was given to me from Brandon, I feel like part of me should be saying all about how good this e-liquid is. However, I owe it to the community to be impartial and give an honest review, so that's what i'm going to do.
I'm vaping this on a Kayfun 3.1 with a fresh wick, on a vamo set at 12.5 watts and the coil is 1.5 ohms.
This has been steeping for about a week at this point. So, first of all. If you're reading this Brandon, THE BOTTLE. It leaks a little bit, putting an o-ring in the cap to seal the tip would be awesome. Cause if I don't have it super tight it leaks a little bit. Also, good thinking going with a jet black bottle to keep the UV light out.
Onto the review
Flavor: The flavor can be summed up in one word. Refreshing. It kind of reminds me of a tropical punch. However I can't quite identify any individual fruit flavors, and I think there is a little hint of menthol which is a nice touch. It's also quite mild, no "in your face" huge amounts of flavor. Which I find nice in an ADV. However, given that I can't quite pick out any single flavor it gives me kind of an artificial taste. Not a bad chemically taste like I get from say Vapedudes banana mama, more like powdered cool-aid kind of thing, nothing inherently unpleasant though. So, I would give it 6/10.
The throat hit is pretty mild, particularly for a 70/30 blend but it's there, and it's justttt right in my opinion. so 8/10 very nice throat hit.
Overall, I think it's a pretty good liquid. Like, I would totally vape this all day during the summer because it reminds me of summer. I would love to try more flavors from Evolve, as this is just one small part of their variety.


----------



## dedsouth333

MikeyLawless said:


> Cool! Odd, i have one that works perfect, and another that floods like crazy. Im thinking chinese qc has something to do with it.
> 
> Ever looked into steeping your juice?



Yeah, I've heard so far that Kanger is pretty hit or miss. At least their full-size Protanks are anyway. I haven't really heard anything (as far as leaking goes) bad about the Mini or Aero, though. Then again I may have just not looked hard enough yet, so I'll keep looking into it.

I've actually been wondering about steeping. Curious to see how it may affect some of the flavors I have. Like bubble gum. It tastes like bubble gum, but sometimes it tastes like hot, melted, ABC bubble gum.



will_shred said:


> Here's my take on the juice I got from Evolve, copied and pasted from my reddit post.
> 
> Because this was given to me from Brandon, I feel like part of me should be saying all about how good this e-liquid is. However, I owe it to the community to be impartial and give an honest review, so that's what i'm going to do.
> I'm vaping this on a Kayfun 3.1 with a fresh wick, on a vamo set at 12.5 watts and the coil is 1.5 ohms.
> This has been steeping for about a week at this point. So, first of all. If you're reading this Brandon, THE BOTTLE. It leaks a little bit, putting an o-ring in the cap to seal the tip would be awesome. Cause if I don't have it super tight it leaks a little bit. Also, good thinking going with a jet black bottle to keep the UV light out.
> Onto the review
> Flavor: The flavor can be summed up in one word. Refreshing. It kind of reminds me of a tropical punch. However I can't quite identify any individual fruit flavors, and I think there is a little hint of menthol which is a nice touch. It's also quite mild, no "in your face" huge amounts of flavor. Which I find nice in an ADV. However, given that I can't quite pick out any single flavor it gives me kind of an artificial taste. Not a bad chemically taste like I get from say Vapedudes banana mama, more like powdered cool-aid kind of thing, nothing inherently unpleasant though. So, I would give it 6/10.
> The throat hit is pretty mild, particularly for a 70/30 blend but it's there, and it's justttt right in my opinion. so 8/10 very nice throat hit.
> Overall, I think it's a pretty good liquid. Like, I would totally vape this all day during the summer because it reminds me of summer. I would love to try more flavors from Evolve, as this is just one small part of their variety.



Mmmm... Artificial, processed, powdered fruit drink.

This sounds awesome man. I may look into some juices from these guys.


----------



## will_shred

dedsouth333 said:


> Yeah, I've heard so far that Kanger is pretty hit or miss. At least their full-size Protanks are anyway. I haven't really heard anything (as far as leaking goes) bad about the Mini or Aero, though. Then again I may have just not looked hard enough yet, so I'll keep looking into it.
> 
> I've actually been wondering about steeping. Curious to see how it may affect some of the flavors I have. Like bubble gum. It tastes like bubble gum, but sometimes it tastes like hot, melted, ABC bubble gum.
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm... Artificial, processed, powdered fruit drink.
> 
> This sounds awesome man. I may look into some juices from these guys.



Yeah that's basically what it tastes like. It's nothing to write home about.

it's also 70/30 however on the ingredients list they cut it with deionized water. Which I think takes away from the throat hit, however I like it because it doesn't make my chest feel tight like some PG dominant mixes do.


----------



## MikeyLawless

dedsouth333 said:


> Yeah, I've heard so far that Kanger is pretty hit or miss. At least their full-size Protanks are anyway. I haven't really heard anything (as far as leaking goes) bad about the Mini or Aero, though. Then again I may have just not looked hard enough yet, so I'll keep looking into it.
> 
> I've actually been wondering about steeping. Curious to see how it may affect some of the flavors I have. Like bubble gum. It tastes like bubble gum, but sometimes it tastes like hot, melted, ABC bubble gum.
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm... Artificial, processed, powdered fruit drink.
> 
> This sounds awesome man. I may look into some juices from these guys.



The aerotank is new, so that could be why. Have you tried replacing the o rings in your leaky one? 

Yeah it may help dude! Theres a bunch of really helpful explanations on youtube


----------



## dedsouth333

will_shred said:


> Yeah that's basically what it tastes like. It's nothing to write home about.
> 
> it's also 70/30 however on the ingredients list they cut it with deionized water. Which I think takes away from the throat hit, however I like it because it doesn't make my chest feel tight like some PG dominant mixes do.



Yeah, I think I'm leaning more and more towards the less PG, the better, side of the road. I think I'm about to cut my nic levels way down, too. 

I've started having to vape just to stave off headaches, nausea and sweats. I also realized (thanks to the trusty, old puff counter) that I've been averaging a good bit over 300 puffs/day on these things and think I may possibly be getting too much nicotine.



MikeyLawless said:


> The aerotank is new, so that could be why. Have you tried replacing the o rings in your leaky one?
> 
> Yeah it may help dude! Theres a bunch of really helpful explanations on youtube



You may be right about the Aerotank. My fingers are crossed that it'll be better, though.

I'll definitely look into steeping, man. Couldn't hurt!


----------



## will_shred

dedsouth333 said:


> Yeah, I think I'm leaning more and more towards the less PG, the better, side of the road. I think I'm about to cut my nic levels way down, too.
> 
> I've started having to vape just to stave off headaches, nausea and sweats. I also realized (thanks to the trusty, old puff counter) that I've been averaging a good bit over 300 puffs/day on these things and think I may possibly be getting too much nicotine.
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right about the Aerotank. My fingers are crossed that it'll be better, though.
> 
> I'll definitely look into steeping, man. Couldn't hurt!



I'm with you on that, PG heavy juices also dehydrate you pretty quickly. PG oxidizes into lactic acid, so drink plenty of water to help clear it out of your body.


----------



## dedsouth333

will_shred said:


> I'm with you on that, PG heavy juices also dehydrate you pretty quickly. PG oxidizes into lactic acid, so drink plenty of water to help clear it out of your body.



I actually just had someone tell me that I may be getting dehydrated. I had no idea that the PG could do that. I'm absolutely about to start upping my liquid intake to see if that helps with feeling so shitty.

I also had one person say that part of it may actually be withdraw symptoms and that supplementing my vaping with some higher nic levels could calm them down (not completely switching mind you, just using it when cravings or strong withdraw symptoms occur). So I'm looking into getting just one small bottle of 24mg liquid, just to have on hand.


----------



## dedsouth333

Well, the Aerotank was just what my PT2 needed. I'm blowing clouds now. The Mini is nice, too. Definitely good for swapping juices on the fly. Now if I could just get over the constant nic buzz I seem to keep I'll be doing really good.


----------



## sawtoothscream

I use a sentinel m16 clone with a grand vapor torrent rda running a .7 ohm micro coil wicked with peaches and creme cotton yarn. Thing kicks ass.

Also have a zmax I use with a pos protank but it doesn't get much use these days.

I have a kayfun lite clone on order and cant wait to try it out.


----------



## sawtoothscream

will_shred said:


> That's why I prefer regulated mods, I just don't want to be at the mercy of a draining battery.



My mech doesn't drain batteries nearly as fast as my zmax does. If your running a .3 ohm dual coil then your life will suck. But something around .7 ohm single micro coils lasts a long time and still blasts clouds. My mech is my adv my zmax is a battery draining machine


----------



## sawtoothscream

Just ordered 65ml of juice from mountain baker. Which should bring me up to around 90ml.

Im done after this is gone. Cost to much


----------



## will_shred

dfjxfkying said:


> Yo guys, any vapers here?



No, it's just a 4 page thread of vape discussion. None of us actually vape here.


----------



## caskettheclown

sawtoothscream said:


> Just ordered 65ml of juice from mountain baker. Which should bring me up to around 90ml.
> 
> Im done after this is gone. Cost to much



Cheaper than cigarettes unless you are a heavy sub ohm vaper in which case it can be kind of expensive if you like expensive juice like i do


----------



## xzyryabx

Thinking of getting back to vaping, but again I'm overwhelmed by all the choices!!
I quit using analogs for over two years but am back, mainly bc of leaky cartridges and burnt wool taste. I have used the 510, kr808, and ego-t type b. the ego was my favorite but it was also the one that drove me over the edge.
I want something that is not too weird looking, doesn't leak and preferably doesn't use cotton or whatever that is surrounding the foil and must be variable voltage. Money is no option. Juice is not a factor either, still have tons left over from before.
What say you sso?!


----------



## sawtoothscream

xzyryabx said:


> Thinking of getting back to vaping, but again I'm overwhelmed by all the choices!!
> I quit using analogs for over two years but am back, mainly bc of leaky cartridges and burnt wool taste. I have used the 510, kr808, and ego-t type b. the ego was my favorite but it was also the one that drove me over the edge.
> I want something that is not too weird looking, doesn't leak and preferably doesn't use cotton or whatever that is surrounding the foil and must be variable voltage. Money is no option. Juice is not a factor either, still have tons left over from before.
> What say you sso?!



if you want to keep it simple and just buy new coils instead of rebuilding get a IBT carto tank and boge cartos. set it can be tricky but there are lots of videos and they wont leak easy and taste good. I personally havnt founda clearomizer I like. 

as far as a mod goes, do you want a ego type or something that needs batterys?

If money is no issue grab a dna 30 mod like the ZNA its really expensive but the DNA 30 chip is top of the line and can handle almost anything you throw at it. if you dont want to spend alot and want something kinda smaller get a zmax mini or a provari mini. provari is still expensive. for a ego style look in to visions spinner. 

or you can grab a i taste MVP, small to carry, good battery life, VV only goes to 4.8V I think

lots of options, just need to narrow down what you want


----------



## sawtoothscream

my main set up


----------



## MikeyLawless

sawtoothscream said:


> if you want to keep it simple and just buy new coils instead of rebuilding get a IBT carto tank and boge cartos. set it can be tricky but there are lots of videos and they wont leak easy and taste good. I personally havnt founda clearomizer I like.
> 
> as far as a mod goes, do you want a ego type or something that needs batterys?
> 
> If money is no issue grab a dna 30 mod like the ZNA its really expensive but the DNA 30 chip is top of the line and can handle almost anything you throw at it. if you dont want to spend alot and want something kinda smaller get a zmax mini or a provari mini. provari is still expensive. for a ego style look in to visions spinner.
> 
> or you can grab a i taste MVP, small to carry, good battery life, VV only goes to 4.8V I think
> 
> lots of options, just need to narrow down what you want


Try the aspire nautilus...best clearomizer ive personally used. Its a bit pricey but its perfect for out and about vaping. I really need a kayfun in my life lol


----------



## dedsouth333

I think a Kayfun is next on my list, too. I'm not 100% sure I want to rebuild, but the idea is growing on me, haha.


----------



## sawtoothscream

MikeyLawless said:


> Try the aspire nautilus...best clearomizer ive personally used. Its a bit pricey but its perfect for out and about vaping. I really need a kayfun in my life lol



Ill stick to rebuildables, I have a kayfun lite clone coming soon. cant justify spending $40 on a clearo. Rather get a carto tank personally


----------



## sawtoothscream

dedsouth333 said:


> I think a Kayfun is next on my list, too. I'm not 100% sure I want to rebuild, but the idea is growing on me, haha.



rebuilding is really easy IMO and if you use cotton as te wick the coil itsself will last a long time. I probably rebuild my coil once every month if that and rewick once every week or two which takes less then a minute to do. Rebuilding is well worth it.


----------



## will_shred

dedsouth333 said:


> I think a Kayfun is next on my list, too. I'm not 100% sure I want to rebuild, but the idea is growing on me, haha.



The Kayfun when built right is like having a hookah in your pocket, it's well worth it.


----------



## mniel8195

I am using a igo l w on a cheap mechanical mod and i am vaping .4 ohms on a cotton. Thats the best way in my opinion


----------



## MikeyLawless

sawtoothscream said:


> Ill stick to rebuildables, I have a kayfun lite clone coming soon. cant justify spending $40 on a clearo. Rather get a carto tank personally



Everything is rebuildable dude! Some are just easier than others


----------



## sawtoothscream

MikeyLawless said:


> Everything is rebuildable dude! Some are just easier than others



I know, I have been rebuilding protank crappy coils for awhile, thing still sucks once it gets low and goes threw the flooding. better then stock but the device still sucks over all. Dont here to many issues on the kayfun and drippers are fool proof. For me I wont buy another clearo ever.


----------



## Joose

Ok so... I know i could go back through the thread and probably come to a good conclusion... but, if anyone wants to help me convert to something that will work for me, it'd be awesome!

I'm a pack a day smoker, tired of spending $150/month on it. 

If I'm going to vape, I want good equipment. I don't want to be replacing things every month. The juices i'm fine with obviously, plus I have a friend who works for Fuzion apparently. 

But what about the battery and um.... Atomizer? Someone suggestsd a Kanger something, but also said I'd be replacing parts. I don't feel like a good setup would cost any more than i spend monthly on cigs anyway. Suppose I could be wrong.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Joose said:


> Ok so... I know i could go back through the thread and probably come to a good conclusion... but, if anyone wants to help me convert to something that will work for me, it'd be awesome!
> 
> I'm a pack a day smoker, tired of spending $150/month on it.
> 
> If I'm going to vape, I want good equipment. I don't want to be replacing things every month. The juices i'm fine with obviously, plus I have a friend who works for Fuzion apparently.
> 
> But what about the battery and um.... Atomizer? Someone suggestsd a Kanger something, but also said I'd be replacing parts. I don't feel like a good setup would cost any more than i spend monthly on cigs anyway. Suppose I could be wrong.



some setups cost up to $2000, no joke.

you can get a nice set up for $150 or less depending on what you are looking for. also avoid kanger, unless you want to waste 1/4 of a tank when it starts flooding at the end and have to rebuild or change coils every few days to a week. join ecig forum and look around and get an idea of what you want. tons of good info on that site


----------



## caskettheclown

Joose said:


> Ok so... I know i could go back through the thread and probably come to a good conclusion... but, if anyone wants to help me convert to something that will work for me, it'd be awesome!
> 
> I'm a pack a day smoker, tired of spending $150/month on it.
> 
> If I'm going to vape, I want good equipment. I don't want to be replacing things every month. The juices i'm fine with obviously, plus I have a friend who works for Fuzion apparently.
> 
> But what about the battery and um.... Atomizer? Someone suggestsd a Kanger something, but also said I'd be replacing parts. I don't feel like a good setup would cost any more than i spend monthly on cigs anyway. Suppose I could be wrong.




Music is such an expensive hobby, just one decent guitar can cost a few hundred dollars and same with an amp.

Vaping on the other hand is a lot cheaper than music, though it can still be expensive.

If you are looking to spend money on stuff that works without trial and error to find it. There are a few options.

First thing I would recommend is finding a way to try out vaping to make sure you can do it and enjoy it. Another reason to do this is to see if you are allergic to any parts of the liquid as they are made up of two main ingredients. Though some allergies take a bit to actually show up, it's better to make sure you won't have an extreme reaction during that first puff of one. I highly doubt you will but everybody is different. If you do then let us know and we can help you (After going to a doctor).

You can go to a vape store and ask to try things out, most vape stores have a flavor bar set up to try different flavors. My local one doesn't as they are still in the process of getting one. DON'T buy a stockpile of liquid first starting out as your taste buds change a bit after you quit smoking. Buy enough to last you a little while unless you don't mind ordering online or going to the vape shop.

For the actual setup there are a few options if you want to skip the whole "Starter kit" phase and step right into "This is my setup i'll use probably for years/to quit smoking" phase.

MVP2 kit. It'll come with everything you need aside from juice. Make sure you get the kit though. Its less than a hundred bucks and built like a TANK and last DAYS on one battery charge. These are tried and true and everybody needs one regardless of experience level.

Provari, only one site to buy these new. Provape.com 
These are tried and true as well. They are expensive, pretty expensive but almost everyone who owns one loves it to pieces and swears by it. I've never used one nor do I plan on owning one which i'll get into in a minute. From what i've read/heard they are built very well and come with a good warranty, even when the warranty runs out they will still fix it if something happens to it for a reasonable price. While many will say they need to update things to have a few more features, they are still an extremely hot seller that is still what most compare everything to.

^ Both of those two will allow you to turn the power up and down to your liking. Most people enjoy these and use these to quit smoking as they are easy to use and have all the safety features to never worry.

Now lets take a step down the rabbit hole into cloudchasing territory. 

A mechanical mod and a Rebuildable atomizer. I don't recommend these for most people as there are no safety features and its very DIY type deal. You rebuild the tank/dripper yourself using (usually) Kanthal wire and cotton/silica. If you screw up your battery could vent and BURN THE PISS OUT OF YOU and destroy your equipment as well. You could also have your tank/dripper catch fire like I have a couple times but those where due to user error on my part and no one was hurt.

I won't go into mechs/rebuildables unless you or someone else has any questions because its probably not what you'll want to use starting out though many people have. They can be safe, they are virtually indestructible as well but there is a tradeoff. These are the kind of setups if you want to produce clouds.


ONTO another note, I was not able to get the W3 to support quad coils easily. I was able to get the W2 dripper which can do quads just not super easy. SO I build a .2 ohms dual coil using 24 gauge wire on it. I may be turning into a cloud machine 
When I can get the W3 I will but I needed a dripper so I took what I could get and i'm happy with it.


----------



## Joose

Thanks for the tips! I spent $86 for a battery, 2 bottles of juice and an atomizer with a replaceable coil late last night. 

Honestly, I don't know what the brands of these are. But I know mine has a variable voltage, which I'm enjoying very much. 

So now begins the cigarette weaning process. Eventually I'll upgrade my equipment I'm sure. But I feel pretty good about what I got. And most importantly, it's not making me feel sick like those shitty gas station e-cigs.


----------



## caskettheclown

That looks legit as hell!


Also I work at a gas station and sell the nasty gas station ecigs so watch it 

What nicotine level is your juice? Most start out at 24 and 18 nicotine and eventually ween themselves down.

I'm currently at 6 and 12 but thats only because mine is a cloud machine so i'm getting SO much vapor at once so I can't do high nic at all.


----------



## Joose

^Haha, sorry! This is just so obviously a much higher quality way to go that I've now decided "Blu" and "Vuse" (the 2 I tried) are shit. 

I have one bottle of "coca mocha" (which tastes a lot like my Camel Turkish Royals, woo!): 12 nic. And a bottle of "dragon's blood" (dunno what it is, but it's fruity and delicious): 18 nic.

I tried some 24 nics but, too harsh for me. Turkish Royals may be full flavor, but they're smooth as silk.


----------



## caskettheclown

I smoked turkish royals when I did smoke.

Dragons blood is AMAZING! Especially when it has sit there a while.


I was just joking about the gas station thing, it really is garbage haha


----------



## GatherTheArsenal

Just picked up the Nautilus clearomizer by Aspire today after 2 weeks of fiending for it! My local store finally started carrying it  

Been gaping on it all day on an EVOD VV battery and man it definitely lives up to every review i've seen! The coil they have in there is a beast, and the twist airflow system just adds to the enjoyment. Highly recommend it if any of you are thinking of getting one


----------



## Severance

I personally got into vaping like a little over a year ago. Then I got back on to smoking because the flavor wasn't good for me in the tanks they had at the time. Now I'm a rebuildable fiend. Sometimes I rebuild my coils and shit for the hell of it. My main setup right now is a Isk kayfun clone on a miraxis mech mod. 

Anyone got some good flavors they know the components to?

I got Kiwi honeydoom which is Kiwi, Marshmallow, and light honeydoo. Also My all day vape of Candy watermelon, Blueberry, Strawberry, and menthol.


----------



## mdeeRocks

I've started vaping 3.5 years ago and didn't have even one cigarette since the day I got my first vaping kit.

I use Ego eVic, Kanger Pro Tank 2 when I am at home and old good ego-C kit when on the move (smaller). I am probably going to try eMode soon.
I only vape fluids from "Decadent Vapours", rich pipe and carmel flavours.

There are two crucial things about good vaping. First is fluid, some of these I've tried are truly nasty shit. Second, is quality of atomizers. If you get a bad one or really cheap copy (there are tons of these on the market), they will give very bad burnt taste. It takes a while to learn it. One tip, don't hesitate to replace atomizers often. They do cost money, but still cheaper than cigs.

I am not into rebuildable/mods etc. but there are lots of people who have great success with these. You can also mix your own fluids. I'd not recommend either at the beginning, give it a couple of months first.

Search for "The Electronic Cigarette Company", they are a bit more expensive than average but offer very high quality equipment.

There are two bad things about vaping for me.. first is that I truly enjoy it, hence I am quite addicted to it, second is all sorts of government and big pharma/tobacco industry shitheads trying to ban it because they would rather have people buy cigarettes, pay tax, try to quit on their shitty nicotine patches with 1% success rate, fail, get cancer and pay them for drugs and treatment. The pure idiocy of these people has rather negative effect on my blood pressure.


----------



## AdenM

Vaping on an Igo W3 on a Nemesis clone, been using those Sony 30 amp batteries...life is good. I tend to stay between 0-6mg on my juices, depending on how I'm feeling. Definitely for the mechanical mods I enjoy using RDA's, I do have an IClear 30 lying around I want to get a twist battery for. I'm also planning on torching a mod and atomizer cap to see if I can get that cool burnt look, once I have some free time.

Edit: Forgot to mention this but I was in the dentist today, and due to a decline in my flossing habits, my gums got a little inflamed when she tried to floss them, causing her to remark that some of the ecigs can cause gum irritation and recession. Anyone know anything about that?


----------



## dedsouth333

I've got an iClear 16 and that thing leaks as bad as my Protank II did before I got the Aero base. Really makes me wish I would've sprung for the kit with the 30 because my buddy says his has done fine.


----------



## caskettheclown

AdenM said:


> Vaping on an Igo W3 on a Nemesis clone, been using those Sony 30 amp batteries...life is good. I tend to stay between 0-6mg on my juices, depending on how I'm feeling. Definitely for the mechanical mods I enjoy using RDA's, I do have an IClear 30 lying around I want to get a twist battery for. I'm also planning on torching a mod and atomizer cap to see if I can get that cool burnt look, once I have some free time.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to mention this but I was in the dentist today, and due to a decline in my flossing habits, my gums got a little inflamed when she tried to floss them, causing her to remark that some of the ecigs can cause gum irritation and recession. Anyone know anything about that?



Vaping will dry your mouth out a good bit so that may lead to some problems if you don't drink enough water.


Vaping my Nemesis clone with my Igo W2, .19 ohms dual coil! Definitely want to go lower than that but don't feel like rebuilding at the moment.


----------



## AdenM

dedsouth333 said:


> I've got an iClear 16 and that thing leaks as bad as my Protank II did before I got the Aero base. Really makes me wish I would've sprung for the kit with the 30 because my buddy says his has done fine.



I dig the 30, it's not a bad vape, and I haven't had any leakage problems. You just need something that can actually pump the power to it, it's no good on a mod haha. 

And caskettheclown, I looked at the W2 but the way the posts were arranged looked a little hard to rebuild on, .19 is sick though!


----------



## dedsouth333

Yeah, my buddy doesn't seem to have any problems with leaks either. I probably just got a turd, haha. My Kanger PT Mini seems to be doing ok and I got my PT II with the Aero base back up and running so I'm not really missing the 16 too much.


----------



## caskettheclown

AdenM said:


> I dig the 30, it's not a bad vape, and I haven't had any leakage problems. You just need something that can actually pump the power to it, it's no good on a mod haha.
> 
> And caskettheclown, I looked at the W2 but the way the posts were arranged looked a little hard to rebuild on, .19 is sick though!



W2 is just the normal 3 post design, are you thinking of the W3? That one has 5 posts on it.


Just rebuilt yesterday, its .16 now  goodbye battery life


----------



## will_shred

Yo guys, I just thought I would drop this link here.

This is a company from my home city of Rochester, they make really great max VG liquids. Right now i'm vaping their black cherry and it's just delicious. 

Five Star Vapes


----------



## theycallmetc

I'd rather just have a regular cigarette if I were to have a smoke.


----------



## caskettheclown

If you still want to smoke cigarettes then thats perfectly fine.

We are tired of smoking and are looking to either quit smoking or have a safer (And tastier) alternative.







normally when you do quads you do four individual strands of wire. Well I wanted 24 gauge quads and they wouldn't fit. SO I had to use 2 strands of wire. PAIN IN THE ASS!

It is probably the best build i've had to date though. It chucks the vapor very well but the flavor is OFF THE CHARTS!!


----------



## dedsouth333

Goddamn dude! That is some crazy sub-ohmage. Bad ass!


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Wait, what? A PV thread? Let alone a few of them? I had no idea, and didn't want to start one cause I don't like starting threads, really. But I've been vaping for like two years or so. Started on cheap 7-11 ecigs the worked my way up to some joy tech, egos, stardusts, and eventually landed on an eVic and use Vivi Novas, the ones made by Vision, not that knockoff shit. There's a lot of vape stores around my area that make their own juices and get the craziest mods in. Completely kicked analogs for quite awhile, as did my fiancée. Fvck cigarettes, I can outrun any of these coughing, wheezing acts you see standing outside in the rain shivering over the flame of a lit butt.


----------



## dedsouth333

Hell yeah. I haven't completely quit yet, but I went from a pack a day to being able to count how many analogues I have in a week on one hand (unless it's a particularly stressful week). I feel much better having been vaping a few weeks now and honestly analogues have gotten to where they taste like shit so I'm slowly giving them up completely.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

caskettheclown said:


> If you still want to smoke cigarettes then thats perfectly fine.
> 
> We are tired of smoking and are looking to either quit smoking or have a safer (And tastier) alternative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> normally when you do quads you do four individual strands of wire. Well I wanted 24 gauge quads and they wouldn't fit. SO I had to use 2 strands of wire. PAIN IN THE ASS!
> 
> It is probably the best build i've had to date though. It chucks the vapor very well but the flavor is OFF THE CHARTS!!



Hows the cloud factor on that beast?


----------



## caskettheclown

The amount of vapor is a little more than a .2 build but the density of the cloud is MUCH BETTER. The flavor is amazing as well. Like insanely better. 


This is a link to a video of my .25 ohm build. My quad build is a lot more vapor than that and more dense. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9lTjhLNuko


----------



## will_shred

So, my ....ing vamo broke after taking a drop on concrete. My kayfun took the brunt of the impact, but was totally unscathed. The vamo module and battery compartment broke away from each other. 

Any suggestions on what to replace it with? 

I was really hoping not to have to get a new anything for a while, but I guess the universe had other plans.


----------



## Ghost40

Alright, after reading and hearing about peoples "success" with vaping I think I am ready to dive in. Like most I am a smoker looking to cut waaaay back or quit (baby due in June!). I tried some from the mall kiosk last year, sold to me by someone who's first language was not English, and a long story short, every hit made me cough something awful. 
After reading here and there I am thinking it was a poor quality cartridge as they called it. 

Long story short, I am open for recommendations for a starter kit, tanks, juice, the whole nine yards. Im not looking to break the bank, but I don't want the same experience I had last time either. 

I've been eyeballing the Itaste VV V3 Silverback Kit but I assume I will need the liquids as well. 

Yes, yes, I am a noob at this so bare with me.

Thanks!

-D


----------



## will_shred

dedsouth333 said:


> Hell yeah. I haven't completely quit yet, but I went from a pack a day to being able to count how many analogues I have in a week on one hand (unless it's a particularly stressful week). I feel much better having been vaping a few weeks now and honestly analogues have gotten to where they taste like shit so I'm slowly giving them up completely.



That'll happen  though after my mod broke I bought a pouch of some RYO, that's still rather enjoyable. I like rolling cigarettes and the tobacco itself is usually pretty good quality.


----------



## dedsouth333

will_shred said:


> So, my ....ing vamo broke after taking a drop on concrete. My kayfun took the brunt of the impact, but was totally unscathed. The vamo module and battery compartment broke away from each other.
> 
> Any suggestions on what to replace it with?
> 
> I was really hoping not to have to get a new anything for a while, but I guess the universe had other plans.



Damn, that sucks man. I wish I was more knowledgeable and could give you some suggestions. You know I swearing by the MVP but that's the only one I know really well. If nothing else, this has pretty much sold me on a Kayfun when I can afford one.



Ghost40 said:


> Alright, after reading and hearing about peoples "success" with vaping I think I am ready to dive in. Like most I am a smoker looking to cut waaaay back or quit (baby due in June!). I tried some from the mall kiosk last year, sold to me by someone who's first language was not English, and a long story short, every hit made me cough something awful.
> After reading here and there I am thinking it was a poor quality cartridge as they called it.
> 
> Long story short, I am open for recommendations for a starter kit, tanks, juice, the whole nine yards. Im not looking to break the bank, but I don't want the same experience I had last time either.
> 
> I've been eyeballing the Itaste VV V3 Silverback Kit but I assume I will need the liquids as well.
> 
> Yes, yes, I am a noob at this so bare with me.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -D



The Silverback kit was what I was going to get to start off with but they didn't have any in stock. I ended up getting an Innokin MVP 2.0 (awesome), a Kanger Protank II (mine was awful), then a Protank II Mini (haven't had a problem since).



will_shred said:


> That'll happen  though after my mod broke I bought a pouch of some RYO, that's still rather enjoyable. I like rolling cigarettes and the tobacco itself is usually pretty good quality.



Yeah, when I break down and have one it's usually rolled up Prince Albert. It's smooth, tastes good, burns slow and I just can't stand the taste of Marlboros anymore.


----------



## caskettheclown

will_shred said:


> So, my ....ing vamo broke after taking a drop on concrete. My kayfun took the brunt of the impact, but was totally unscathed. The vamo module and battery compartment broke away from each other.
> 
> Any suggestions on what to replace it with?
> 
> I was really hoping not to have to get a new anything for a while, but I guess the universe had other plans.




For ruggedness get the MVP2. I know you already got batteries and a charger for mods.
If you want another tube mod i've heard great things about the Itaste SVD. I've heard a lot of stories of them being dropped and still being ok.

Or you could always go mechanical mods but thats not something i'd just recommend without you doing research first.



Ghost40 said:


> Alright, after reading and hearing about peoples "success" with vaping I think I am ready to dive in. Like most I am a smoker looking to cut waaaay back or quit (baby due in June!). I tried some from the mall kiosk last year, sold to me by someone who's first language was not English, and a long story short, every hit made me cough something awful.
> After reading here and there I am thinking it was a poor quality cartridge as they called it.
> 
> Long story short, I am open for recommendations for a starter kit, tanks, juice, the whole nine yards. Im not looking to break the bank, but I don't want the same experience I had last time either.
> 
> I've been eyeballing the Itaste VV V3 Silverback Kit but I assume I will need the liquids as well.
> 
> Yes, yes, I am a noob at this so bare with me.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -D




The kit you mentioned would be better than most people's first kits. I would suggest getting another tank to go as well as coils for the tanks. The tank it comes with will work but you'll need coils for it.

I would recommend probably the Kanger T3S as you can drill out the airholes with minimum concern of screwing it up so you can get a better hit.

I would also say get an Evod tank. Both can be had for pretty cheap are are fairly reliable tanks. 
Coils for the tanks should run you a couple bucks a piece or you can buy in bulk but usually they'll last a couple weeks though they are mass produced in the thousands so sometimes you get a bad batch that lasts a few days.

If you want to try good juice try either
ECBLENDS
or
MTBAKERVAPOR

just google the name and you'll see the sites.
Reason for those is I know they are good quality and pretty cheap as well. Also a good selection too. You can find better juice but you'll pay a lot more!
This isn't bad quality juice by any means so don't be fooled by the price . I've tried both brands and will buy from them again.


----------



## xzyryabx

Got myself a davide mini bcc and ego twist setup and am finally 100% happy!
Great vapor, great taste, no leaks/gurgles, solid as hell, easy to clean, looks awesome (fully pen style, everything lines up, doesn't look like I'm sucking on a computer, fits great in the hand and the pocket) and it's relatively cheap (under 5o fora kit).
I'm sure to can get better vape with a kayfun/mod setup but for my purposes it is PERFECT and Highly suggested.


----------



## drgamble

I just have to say, I've had my Provari for over a year dropped it multiple times and the thing still hits like a champ. You could actually use this thing like a roll of quarters in your fist, or just out right put a beat down on somebody with this thing. It is actually heavier than Crowbar. I dropped the other day and it chipped the concrete and still hits like a champ. Anyway, they are expensive and do have their limitations, but I can sing the praises along with the other fanboys because it just works.


----------



## will_shred

> For ruggedness get the MVP2. I know you already got batteries and a charger for mods.
> If you want another tube mod i've heard great things about the Itaste SVD. I've heard a lot of stories of them being dropped and still being ok.
> 
> Or you could always go mechanical mods but thats not something i'd just recommend without you doing research first.



Yeah man I was thinking about getting a mech, but the only place that has mechs that I can afford are clones off of ebay. Given, I have generally had pretty good experience with buying clones off of ebay but it certainly is a gamble. Than some people swear I need a fancy charger if i'm going to get nice batteries (VTC 5, anyone?), and of course an ohm meter. It's just to much shit to buy. That's why I like regulated devices. However, Mech's don't break.



Any one's you would suggest off the top of your head? I was thinking maybe a Maraxus+Partiot RDA. (I already have a Kayfun, but I kind of want a dripper because why not?). I'm not a really big fan of the Nemesis/origin style mods. I want something with a little more flair if you know what I mean.

Or something like this http://www.ebay.com/itm/Atmomixani-...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item417e3eb511

I know a lot of people gripe about telescopic mods, but I kind of dig them.


----------



## Joose

Less than a month in... haven't had an actual cigarette in 6 days.

Absolutely love vaping, now that I have a quality product. I have saved so much money, my lungs feel a lot better already and The flavoring is great. I'm stuck on Coca Mocha; it reminds me of the Turkish Royals I smoked, which made for an easy switch.

Haven't even had to buy a new bottle of juice yet.

On the 4th day, I decided to see if I could blow "smoke" rings... if anything, they're thicker. Not that it's important, but the fact that I can still enjoy the visuals helps.


----------



## will_shred

....in aye, I fixed my vamo! 

Also, i found out that my VTR still works  that was such a relief, I did not want to drop the money for a new mod. Not when i'm so close to completing my Warmoth.


----------



## Joose

Everyone talks about "mods" and stuff on these... what am i missing here? Lol

Mine works nicely, though it does occasionally seem "clogged"... where I get hardly anything out of it. Seems to fix itself though.

I know that the basic part is that these mods give you more control and whatnot. But with everyone talking about building coils and shit, I wonder if the hassle is really worth it? Probably, lol.


----------



## will_shred

Joose said:


> Everyone talks about "mods" and stuff on these... what am i missing here? Lol
> 
> Mine works nicely, though it does occasionally seem "clogged"... where I get hardly anything out of it. Seems to fix itself though.
> 
> I know that the basic part is that these mods give you more control and whatnot. But with everyone talking about building coils and shit, I wonder if the hassle is really worth it? Probably, lol.



It's not really much hassle at all. I mean, it's like 5 minutes of work for a better vape and the coil costs less than a penny to make while you're paying $2 a head for protank/aspire/iclear coils for what is without a doubt an inferior vape. 

Also, a mod is basically anything that's not an ego or cigalike.


----------



## dedsouth333

Joose said:


> Everyone talks about "mods" and stuff on these... what am i missing here? Lol
> 
> Mine works nicely, though it does occasionally seem "clogged"... where I get hardly anything out of it. Seems to fix itself though.
> 
> I know that the basic part is that these mods give you more control and whatnot. But with everyone talking about building coils and shit, I wonder if the hassle is really worth it? Probably, lol.



Well, from what I gather, vaping is as simple/complitated as you want it to be. Just like playing guitar. Some people are happy just plugging a Les Paul straight into a Fender Deluxe something or other and wailing blues for the rest of their life. Some people want an Axe FX to endlessly tweak and modify their tone and constantly try new thing.

I personally couldn't be happier with my MVP setup (I'll probably get a better tank one day but that's beside the point ). I rarely change my settings (mostly depends on how many ohms the stock coils just happen to be or whether it's a juice that works better warmer or cooler). I change coils when they need changing (probably wait longer than I should). Other than that I don't do jack but vape.

I may get into building and better mods one day, but for now I'm happy and feel good with my setup.


----------



## Joose

Well, someone suggested I buy from fasttech.com

He says, "they're clones, but in my experience they've been just as high of a quality. $35 on that site will get you a set up that would normally cost upwards of $200"


----------



## xzyryabx

sawtoothscream said:


> my main set up



What is that?!


----------



## will_shred

Joose said:


> Well, someone suggested I buy from fasttech.com
> 
> He says, "they're clones, but in my experience they've been just as high of a quality. $35 on that site will get you a set up that would normally cost upwards of $200"



Don't buy from slowtech, it might be cheap but it will probably take at least a month to get your order, if you get it at all. Just find an eBay vendor with a good reputation. I got my Kayfun clone off of ebay, $40, free shipping, arrived in 3 days. 



xzyryabx said:


> What is that?!



Looks like a Smok Magneto and an Igo-W.


----------



## caskettheclown

Joose said:


> Well, someone suggested I buy from fasttech.com
> 
> He says, "they're clones, but in my experience they've been just as high of a quality. $35 on that site will get you a set up that would normally cost upwards of $200"



Fasttech CAN be great. Prices are crazy cheap BUT there is no quality control over there. A lot of people have gotten amazing things from there BUT a lot of people have gotten stuff that breaks in a week.


PLUS the shipping can take a few months easy.

Me I will not buy from fasttech. Not because its chinese but because they lack quality control and shipping speed. I'd rather buy from someone I can call the store and ask questions or return if need be.


----------



## will_shred

Has anyone seen the drama with Hanna Modz? 

Its funny because its the exact same thing that happened with BRJ and S7G

Customers not getting their orders, customers receiving mods that malfunctioned and the company refused to do anything.

Oh and they have a ton of back orders yet they bought a booth at vape bash and were selling new mods


----------



## wat

I used those E-cigs to help me quit smoking in 2010. I moved over to the E-cigs completely and then weened myself off of those, haven't had a puff since.


----------



## dedsouth333

will_shred said:


> Has anyone seen the drama with Hanna Modz?
> 
> Its funny because its the exact same thing that happened with BRJ and S7G
> 
> Customers not getting their orders, customers receiving mods that malfunctioned and the company refused to do anything.
> 
> Oh and they have a ton of back orders yet they bought a booth at vape bash and were selling new mods



What? That's ....ed up. I'm curious if ol' Bernie moved on to the vaping world.


----------



## caskettheclown

That is my new setup! Almost zero voltage drop. Copper nemesis clone and an AUTHENTIC patriot!! LOVE IT!!

Here is the build on it







I will also be making my own liquid within the next week!

It'll be called "AngryBuddhist's Vapor". AngryBuddhist is my screen name all across the internet (Aside from here as i'm to lazy to change it).

I'm gonna try and have the names of the flavors all about the music culture, usually metal.
One will be called "Vulgar display of vapor"
and so on and so forth.
I'm gonna try and so SOME flavors that everyone else has , the basic fruit flavors and what not but i'm mainly gonna try and create flavors you don't see a lot of.

I'll update more as it progress's but thats all I got for now.


----------



## will_shred

caskettheclown said:


> That is my new setup! Almost zero voltage drop. Copper nemesis clone and an AUTHENTIC patriot!! LOVE IT!!
> 
> Here is the build on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also be making my own liquid within the next week!
> 
> It'll be called "AngryBuddhist's Vapor". AngryBuddhist is my screen name all across the internet (Aside from here as i'm to lazy to change it).
> 
> I'm gonna try and have the names of the flavors all about the music culture, usually metal.
> One will be called "Vulgar display of vapor"
> and so on and so forth.
> I'm gonna try and so SOME flavors that everyone else has , the basic fruit flavors and what not but i'm mainly gonna try and create flavors you don't see a lot of.
> 
> I'll update more as it progress's but thats all I got for now.



That's awesome man! Could I be one of your guinna pigs for the flavor test? 

As I vape less, I've actually gotten the upgrade bug. Its funny but here's how it is, I want a mech and RDA because I don't feel the need to have something I can vape all day. However when I do vape, I want it to be niceeeeeee.

I might get something this month, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Andromalia

Still no cigarette since last june, next month is 1 year without tobacco. Currently on Provari and XL sized Stardust clone. From all my experiences I think tnat the most critical stuff is the resistance, whatever mod you are using. Some work for a few days, some work for months...


----------



## Joose

^Congrats on almost a year man!



I'm getting tired of the inconsistency of my basic vaping setup. For a few minutes, I get massive amounts of "smoke", then all of a sudden it's extremely difficult to get even the smallest amount. 

On the plus side, I think I'm nearing a month with no tobacco. Woo!


----------



## dedsouth333

Hell yeah. You guys are doing great! 

@Andromalia I love those Provaris but they are so pricey. Don't get me wrong, if I could afford one I'd definitely have one as an everyday vape because I've heard of how tough they are. I'm sure they are well worth the money.

@Joose My buddy had one of those pen vapes (not the same model but similar nonetheless) and he had a problem with consistency as well. I talked him into getting an iTaste MVP 2.0 and he's had much better results. They're extremely simple and are as consistent as the tank you put on it (which in retrospect may be your problem). What kind of tank are you running btw?


----------



## Alex Kenivel

After using Vivi Novas for over a year I finally decided to try a Kanger pro tank 2. I think I've converted, I'm just not used to a cold vape, I always loved the taste of warm vapor on my tongue, but I like not having to worry about juice wicking upward anymore.


----------



## Joose

dedsouth: Couldn't tell ya man. Nothing written on, nor does the receipt say anything other than "tank", lol.


----------



## will_shred

Joose said:


> dedsouth: Couldn't tell ya man. Nothing written on, nor does the receipt say anything other than "tank", lol.



Getting a brand name tank would be a good idea


----------



## dedsouth333

Yeah you could get a Profanity II Mini for less than $15 and they're pretty great IMO.


----------



## atrfan1

I use one when I'm indoors, travelling, and fishing. Got a little MadVapes one for about 20 bucks, and it works really well!


----------



## will_shred

So my girlfriend noticed that my vamo has been really ....y latelt and asked me if I wanted a new mod as an anniversary present. I said hell yes, and she found this beauty on eBay. Its a stingray that comes with a nimbus RDA. It also comes with a magnetic firing switch, and silver plated contacts. She sent me this pic to tease me. Hope my vamo holds out until July. 







Also, dat drip tip doe.


----------



## Ralyks

Went out yesterday and finally got a new one after losing mine a month or so back, Got a KangerTech EVOD 2 tank and with the larger battery. Hits like a dream and battery has some good life time to it.


----------



## dedsouth333

will_shred said:


>



That looks awesome Will! You're gonna have to tell us how it is.

Edit: And of course when I try to post it it quits working but it's bad ass nonetheless.


----------



## caskettheclown

Got the brass stingray! Its super nice and hits like a champ!






That is my current setup! Copper nemesis with Omega clone. .2 ohms so its not bad but I use it so people can try out my new flavors I made without choking.

The 26650 stingray is a .09 ohm build and hits like a TRAAAIIIIINNNN! Battery life isn't half bad either. Its got a TOBH dripper clone on it.


Been selling some bottles of juice too! I got a root beer flavor, a chocolate covered blueberry and a smurfberry clone that people enjoy. Got a ton of others flavorings and stuff coming this week.


ALSO GOT A COPPER 26650 HADES CLONE ON THE WAY!


----------



## will_shred

caskettheclown said:


> Got the brass stingray! Its super nice and hits like a champ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is my current setup! Copper nemesis with Omega clone. .2 ohms so its not bad but I use it so people can try out my new flavors I made without choking.
> 
> The 26650 stingray is a .09 ohm build and hits like a TRAAAIIIIINNNN! Battery life isn't half bad either. Its got a TOBH dripper clone on it.
> 
> 
> Been selling some bottles of juice too! I got a root beer flavor, a chocolate covered blueberry and a smurfberry clone that people enjoy. Got a ton of others flavorings and stuff coming this week.
> 
> 
> ALSO GOT A COPPER 26650 HADES CLONE ON THE WAY!



GAS much dude? hahahah

that's seriously awesome. But, .09? Your one crazy mofo.


----------



## will_shred

So, I took a dremel to my iTaste VTR, now it fits my Kayfun and consistently reads the ohms correctly. 

How sexy does that look?


----------



## CloudAC

Fellow vapist here also! Wished I noticed this thread sooner, been vaping for 2 years now!

Here is my coloured Nemesis and Brass Kraken, pretty much my go-to device. I also have a SS Chi-You, Brass Nemesis, Patriot and Omega. Favourite liquids currently are Red Astaire and Forbidden Fruits!


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

I got an ecig for my 18th birthday from my friend which was awesome. About a month later I got a blood test done for the absorica I take and was told my triglyceride levels had shot through the roof since the last time and this would have to be monitored. I stopped immediately. Main ingredients in ecig juice: propylene glycol and vegetable glycerin. Triglycerides are esters formed between glycerol (glycerin) and fatty acids. This is probably not an issue for a lot of people, but the history of heart disease in my family along with the human biochemistry I just learned was enough to make my doctor's concern hit home. Maybe I'm just paranoid, but I thought it was relevant information. On a side nots, you guys have setups that make me jelly.


----------



## caskettheclown

Generally vaping is pretty harmless aside from the nicotine which is debatable unless you have a pre-existing condition or allergies.



I got a COPPER HADES MOD WITH AN IGO M rda recently. I've got it set up to .09 ohms.

I've also got ROYAL WIRE which is wire that is much less resistance than normal Kanthal wire so when I build again i'm shooting for .05 or .04, this royal wire heats up a lot faster and cools down faster. The downside is you can dry burn it for long at all or it'll burn in half but i'm where I can dry burn for a second to even everything out and wick so its not a big deal.


----------



## stevexc

Vaping is insanely dangerous... for your bank account  Mine thanks me for quitting, haha.

Smoked for about 4 or 5 years, picked up my first e-cig in 2010, smoked my last cigarette late 2012 (October 25, 2012!), and haven't used my e-cig since last fall. Was using a K100 mech with a Bully dripper, thing kicked up some nasty fog. It was awesome. According to my little app, I've saved about $2,750 from not smoking... $1,950 of which I spent on vape supplies, haha. Totally worth it, though!


----------



## caskettheclown

Thats the thing it doesn't HAVE to be expensive. The start up cost is a little much but after that you'll just be buying juice which isn't that bad. Its a hell of a lot cheaper to if you make your own like I do.

I sell my juice to friends family and random people and that definitely helps my vape budget a lot.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Just pick my first one up yesterday from Mount Baker vapor. It's a Kanger Evod and I'm currently using of mix of blueberry and strawberry. Loving it so far, this thread really compelled to make the switch from tobacco and I couldn't be happier. My only complaint right now is the flavors little bit weak so I'll make sure on my next orders to get flavor shots in everyone.


----------



## stevexc

If you're ordering from Mount Baker, I HIGHLY recommend Hawk Sauce and Ghetto Juice. SO GOOD.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Yeah I've read great thing about the Hawk sauce and I really really want to try it. What are your guys preferred blend? Right now I have 80/20 Vg Pg with 18mg nicotine. I've heard that some citrus flavors cracked plastic tanks which is a bummer as I was really looking forward to trying the Arnold Palmer and lemonade.


----------



## stevexc

I was using 50/50 12mg, but cut down gradually to 0. 12 was my happy spot though, I only cut down to quit it entirely.


----------



## caskettheclown

I got into an argument with my mother about my vaping well actually me making my own juice.

She claims i'm spending to much money on juice, well the supplies to make the juice. She also doesn't want me doing it because I use syringes to get exact measurements of each ingredient to mix.

"You're using needs and syringes it looks like a meth lab or something I don't like it. You CAN'T tell me its not for weed i'm not stupid!!" is all I heard last night.

She doesn't seem to get it in her head no matter how I tell her that its NOT for weed and that i've sunk a little bit of money in it BUT i've made most of it back by selling it and have saved a lot of money by not BUYING premade juice.

I just told her "I've said all I had to say, if you want to continue to be ignorant about this then I have nothing more to say to you about it"



GOOD NEWS is my royal wire came in the mail and my and my buddy built a dual coil on it that came out to be .05 ohms!!! Its a MONSTER! Juice sales have been good, not enough where i'm making all the time but regularly.

I'm working on some custard flavors and a french vanilla Frap. flavor as well. Results are taking there time as they have a long steep time but it'll be great when I get them perfected!


----------



## MikeH

Wait, what? Your mom does know that there's no need for a syringe when smoking weed, right?


----------



## stevexc

People have _died_ from injecting too many marijuanas! It's true!


----------



## MikeH




----------



## will_shred

have any of you ever tried juice from Five Pawns?


----------



## stevexc

will_shred said:


> have any of you ever tried juice from Five Pawns?



I got a sample from them, it was mediocre. I was really turned off by their business practices - they sent out vouchers to people on /r/ecr "allowing" them to purchase a 30mL for like $25. A lot of hype but that's it.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

How would you guys feel about doing reviews of the juices you get? Just to make purchasing for the rest of us a little easier. 
I'll start with what I have. Keep in mind this is my first experience with E-Cigs so some of the things I mention might be common. 
Both juices from Mt. Baker Vapor
Blueberry: Upon opening the strong smell of blueberry muffins (like the ones you get in vending machines) wafted towards me. It's a 80/20 VG PG mixture so it's a pretty thick vapor hit and with 18mg of nicotine it gives me a good throat hit. More so than I like, so I think I'll stick with 12mg from here on out. All in all with only one day of steeping the flavor is excellent. Not like a fresh blueberry, but blueberry muffin-esque. 8/10 

Strawberry: 50/50 mixture with 12mg nicotine. Now this one is really smooth, I'd prefer the vapor thicker but it was a freebie.  The taste is great. It has a somewhat artificial strawberry taste to it but it is very well done. On exhalation the taste resembles the smell of fresh strawberries so that is definitely a plus. I feel like this one is an all day vape for me. 9/10

Combination: The blueberry dominates the mixture with 5 drops of each, but all in all it is pretty tasty! Still have to get the mixture even before I can rate how much I like this. 
 Loving this so much.


----------



## caskettheclown

I can't really do a review on juices I don't like.
Why you ask? Since i'm making and selling my own juices so it would be bad business to trash talk other brands and such.
https://www.facebook.com/AngryBuddhistVapes is the page but sadly i'm not accepting paypal or anything like that at the moment. That'll be in the future. I just made the page tonight so its still bland and plain and missing some stuff.

I WILL give recommendations and things like that though!
Stuff I need to buy again 
Suicide Bunny- Mothers milk (Strawberry custard/cream/cake) its really good.
Big Willies Custard- Vanilla custard with a touch of butterscotch. It surprised me actually, its done RIGHT with the butterscotch.

Made Alchemist- Custard matter. Fairy dust elixir, peachsnscream
Cyclops Vapor- Everything they sell (4 flavors) is really good!


----------



## will_shred

caskettheclown said:


> I can't really do a review on juices I don't like.
> Why you ask? Since i'm making and selling my own juices so it would be bad business to trash talk other brands and such.
> https://www.facebook.com/AngryBuddhistVapes is the page but sadly i'm not accepting paypal or anything like that at the moment. That'll be in the future. I just made the page tonight so its still bland and plain and missing some stuff.
> 
> I WILL give recommendations and things like that though!
> Stuff I need to buy again
> Suicide Bunny- Mothers milk (Strawberry custard/cream/cake) its really good.
> Big Willies Custard- Vanilla custard with a touch of butterscotch. It surprised me actually, its done RIGHT with the butterscotch.
> 
> Made Alchemist- Custard matter. Fairy dust elixir, peachsnscream
> Cyclops Vapor- Everything they sell (4 flavors) is really good!




One of my friends who recently converted to vaping had his Nautilus loaded with Mothers Milk, it was ....ing amazing. Though I didn't get any of the Strawberry, just really, really, really good custard. 

So I went to a party last night and all my friends have pretty much switched to vaping, it made me so happy. One of them is starting to DIY his juice, and my friend Tyler showed me a locally made juice that's going to be on the shelves of the Three Days Vapor Lounge soon. It was awesome.


----------



## Joose

A true test of my willpower is coming...

I'm still craving cigs from time to time. I'm moving in with a very good friend of mine next week for a few months, but they smoke..... worse still, they smoke exactly what I smoked, and IN the house.

This, is gonna be rough.


----------



## will_shred

Joose said:


> A true test of my willpower is coming...
> 
> I'm still craving cigs from time to time. I'm moving in with a very good friend of mine next week for a few months, but they smoke..... worse still, they smoke exactly what I smoked, and IN the house.
> 
> This, is gonna be rough.



Sounds like it's time for an upgrade.


----------



## Forrest_H

New mod (yay): 






No, it's not real. Not paying $200 for a mod 

Also, got a Sub-Ohm atty:






Again, clone. Running it at .4 ohms. Word of advice to those interested in Sub-Ohming: Don't use any liquid with a nicotine content higher than 12. Your stomach and lungs will thank me later 

I'll post my own pics later, not really able to take pics right now.


----------



## Joose

will_shred said:


> Sounds like it's time for an upgrade.



Guess so. I've quit a few times in the past, but always end up around someone who smokes Camel Royals; I guess because it's what our little group started on in high school haha. I can never resist. I'm really hoping that still getting my nicotine fix will help me to avoid it this time.


----------



## sol niger 333

I love it. Havent touched a cigarette for a month...Except once...and it tasted gross compared to my banoffee pie flavoured e cig! Haha. Cigarettes are $20 a pack in New Zealand so despite it looking a tad uncool it will probably take off..

Although the government might want people hooked on cigarettes with all the tax revenue they are getting so they will probably outlaw them soon


----------



## sol niger 333

I have a lavatube and aspire nautilus with stainless steel tank...I get so much more smoke than with a cigarette and I'm not spedning $60 a week, I dont smell like shit/have cancer and I can smoke inside!!!


ALSO....if you can find 5 pawns GAMBIT flavour....get it


Little more expensive than every other liquid but...actually incredible


----------



## will_shred

Joose said:


> Guess so. I've quit a few times in the past, but always end up around someone who smokes Camel Royals; I guess because it's what our little group started on in high school haha. I can never resist. I'm really hoping that still getting my nicotine fix will help me to avoid it this time.


 
What do you want that your current setup doesn't give you?



sol niger 333 said:


> I have a lavatube and aspire nautilus with stainless steel tank...I get so much more smoke than with a cigarette and I'm not spedning $60 a week, I dont smell like shit/have cancer and I can smoke inside!!!
> 
> 
> ALSO....if you can find 5 pawns GAMBIT flavour....get it
> 
> 
> Little more expensive than every other liquid but...actually incredible


 
My favorite B&M is a five pawns dealer


----------



## caskettheclown

Five Pawns is great!

Just made a flavor that tastes close to moon pies!

Not sure what I should name it. Obviously can't just be "moon pies" as I don't wanna get sued. Any ideas guys?


----------



## rectifryer

caskettheclown said:


> I got into an argument with my mother about my vaping well actually me making my own juice.
> 
> She claims i'm spending to much money on juice, well the supplies to make the juice. She also doesn't want me doing it because I use syringes to get exact measurements of each ingredient to mix.
> 
> "You're using needs and syringes it looks like a meth lab or something I don't like it. You CAN'T tell me its not for weed i'm not stupid!!" is all I heard last night.
> 
> She doesn't seem to get it in her head no matter how I tell her that its NOT for weed and that i've sunk a little bit of money in it BUT i've made most of it back by selling it and have saved a lot of money by not BUYING premade juice.
> 
> I just told her "I've said all I had to say, if you want to continue to be ignorant about this then I have nothing more to say to you about it"
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD NEWS is my royal wire came in the mail and my and my buddy built a dual coil on it that came out to be .05 ohms!!! Its a MONSTER! Juice sales have been good, not enough where i'm making all the time but regularly.
> 
> I'm working on some custard flavors and a french vanilla Frap. flavor as well. Results are taking there time as they have a long steep time but it'll be great when I get them perfected!



Your mom is concerned mom. I have a mom from alabama, she is also overly cautious and suspicious.


----------



## will_shred

So, I got a bottle of Mothers Milk by Suicide Bunny, loaded it up in my Kayfun, and man it's good. It turns out that my local B&M carries Suicide Bunny and Spacejam now!  

It's pricey, but so, so good.


----------



## will_shred

This thread has been dead for a while. If anyone is still watching, i'm just going to bump this with my new setup. VaporShark DNA 30+Tobh Atty. Running .28 gauge dual microcoils, comes out around .9 ohms and some change. Sorry for the enormous picture.


----------



## dedsouth333

Very nice Will.

I'm actually in the process of checking out some new tanks as we speak. So far the Kayfun is on the top of my list. The Nautilus is in second place. Anything else you guys think I should be taking a gander at? I'm still trying to keep this pretty simple and I'm not looking to start dripping or anything right now. I'm just looking for durability since I just broke my Protank mini. 

I'm also in the market for some Max VG juices if there are any recommendations out there that won't make my wallet cry too bad. 

Edit: Let me rephrase and say that a Kayfun clone is actually at the top of my list.


----------



## will_shred

dedsouth333 said:


> Very nice Will.
> 
> I'm actually in the process of checking out some new tanks as we speak. So far the Kayfun is on the top of my list. The Nautilus is in second place. Anything else you guys think I should be taking a gander at? I'm still trying to keep this pretty simple and I'm not looking to start dripping or anything right now. I'm just looking for durability since I just broke my Protank mini.
> 
> I'm also in the market for some Max VG juices if there are any recommendations out there that won't make my wallet cry too bad.
> 
> Edit: Let me rephrase and say that a Kayfun clone is actually at the top of my list.



Kayfun all day. I sold my Kayfun, I kinda wish I hadn't. I like dripping but I can't really do any smoke/vape tricks with my RDA.


----------



## dedsouth333

Yeah, I think I'm pretty much sold on the Kayfun. It just sounds too awesome to really pass up. I guess at this point it's just finding a good dependable clone.

Any good Max VG ADVs to recommend?


----------



## Ralyks

Just got a bottle of JuicyVapor Butterscotch Caramel Cheesecake. Deeeelish.


----------



## Forrest_H

Finally did a group shot:







Sigelei Legend 15W w/ Nautilus Aspire (Mixed feelings on that tank)

MCV Panzer "Black Hawk" Edition Clone w/ Patriot Clone (Need better build )

iTaste VV (just got today for traveling, loving it so far) w/ SMOKTech DCT tank (picked up another one today, yay) 

Joyetech 510 Cigarette Battery w/ Generic Cartomizer (Got this as a gift from a friend a week ago as a birthday gift, don't really have a huge use for it, but I've wanted another little battery for awhile after my blu died )


----------



## vilk

I've just gotten an itaste MVP partially because of the positivity in this thread! I still like smoking analogs (the few I've had since last week), but I'm really digging the vape. 

But imma need some good juices if I want to stick with it.

I need some good brands for any of these flavors, if they even exist... But keep in mind I do not like sweet!
Ginger(ale if need be)
Spearmint
Anise
Juniper
Rose
Some kind of no sweet vanilla
Clove
Licorice
Sassafras (no root beer)
Camomile
Cannabis (non thc)
Honeysuckle
Morning glory (sour is ok)
Any kind of tea
Lilac
Opium (not drugs)

Or any flowery/herby flavor you know.

Thanks ahead !


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Cannabis in a vape pen... 
Oh wait I already have one for that.


----------



## atrfan1

I've completely quit smoking and vaping, but the absolute best flavor I found was acai berry. That stuff was awesome


----------



## Joose

On my drive from Nevada to North Carolina, about 3 hours in... my battery stops holding a charge. Then I dropped my tank. I defaulted to tobacco. This was about a month and a half ago.

I failed! Trying to convince myself to go buy new vaping stuff soon. This time I need to get a setup I actually enjoy more than tobacco. Last time, I was just able to convince myself it was more enjoyable, but it wasn't lol. But I know it can be, so we'll see what I end up with.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Anyone else tried Space Jam Eclipse? Cannot get enough of it, tastes and vapes great. Only problem is, my cheaper juices now taste lousy, so it's hurting the wallet.


----------



## caskettheclown

My vape business is doing well!

Heres what i've been vaping on
Copper 4nine 26650 clone it has stupid strong magnets




Copper vanilla clone , love it but its super finnicky with some atty's but w/e it hits like a train.





Then I have this bad boy, 2 26650 batteries STACKED so double the power! Its called the Congestus (Clone)





Currently got two stores my juice is sold in and 3 more lined up I think.
8 flavors
Banana creme pie
mixed berries with vanilla
strawberry lemonade
peach lemonade
peach's cream
strawberry banana smoothie
Strawberry vanilla with hints of cake
blueberry vanilla with hints of cake




BIG UPDATE

Buddy of mine is working on a box mod to put out via my company , dual parallel 26650 wooden box mod! Pics soon as I get it in my hands....


----------



## Pezshreds

I don't use any of these guys (since going mechs), but I'll show my collection 
Left to right is MVP + Aerotank Mini, VTR + iclear30 (barely used that clearo, it's not great), and the Vamo V5 + Nautilus tank (best clearo IMO)




On to my favourite mech ^_^ A Black stingray + a black Tobh, thing is a beauty




And my second stingray with a helios


----------



## will_shred

Pezshreds said:


> I don't use any of these guys (since going mechs), but I'll show my collection
> Left to right is MVP + Aerotank Mini, VTR + iclear30 (barely used that clearo, it's not great), and the Vamo V5 + Nautilus tank (best clearo IMO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to my favourite mech ^_^ A Black stingray + a black Tobh, thing is a beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my second stingray with a helios





Stingrays are great!

Here's mine


----------



## Forrest_H

Added this guy to my collection a few weeks ago (mind the cell pic and _Dark Souls_ background ) :






Digging it a lot so far. I got it for a trip to Mexico, as I didn't want to bring a bag off 18650's or bring my low-life itaste VV. It vapes really well, and I LOVE the USB pass though and mobile charger function. I might sell off all of my other stuff since it's just sitting idle now. The carto tank is new too. Not sure what brand, but the store I go to has loads of these. Definitely better than my Aspire and shitty locking carto tank. 

These were both purchased on days where they were out of colors, by the way 

Also, I've been vaping with Electric Ember juice (Leander, Texas made), and it tastes great. A bit more pricey, but the difference in taste is worth it.


----------



## MikeH

No idea what any of this shit is about.  I'm a casual user (without nicotine), so I'm rocking the most basic setup. Vision Spinner battery, and some off-brand tank. Current flavor is by a local shop called Vapor's Choice. The flavor is called Asteroid. Sort of hints of strawberry, with a little bit of a citrus bite to it. 60/40 blend. Might try 70/30 next time, as I really only use it to play with the smoke.


----------



## Forrest_H

MikeH said:


> No idea what any of this shit is about.  I'm a casual user (without nicotine), so I'm rocking the most basic setup. Vision Spinner battery, and some off-brand tank. Current flavor is by a local shop called Vapor's Choice. The flavor is called Asteroid. Sort of hints of strawberry, with a little bit of a citrus bite to it. 60/40 blend. Might try 70/30 next time, as I really only use it to play with the smoke.



You may as well get 100% VG. My buddy makes liquid and showed me the difference between 50/50 and 100%, and it's definitely noticeable. Gonna have to get some of that mix once I rebuild my sub-ohm.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Man, I haven't taken a toot since around the wedding, over a month ago. I notice it comes in fazes for me, few months on and a few months off. 

I don't think im going to be buying anything special or new for vaping, but my wife and I have successfully converted a few our friends who haven't smoked analogs in quite a while.

I'm sure when my wife starts looking/acting pregnant I'll be dropping a new coil in my Kanger tho (in a few months too, faze on..)


----------



## Forrest_H

Finally rebuilt my sub-ohm. After comparing my atty to a friend's genuine Patriot, I realized why you don't buy clones  janky posts err'where. I'm down to .5 ohms. Hits very nicely.






EDIT: Sorry for the enormous pics guys, imgur on my phone sucks


----------



## Alex Kenivel

aaaaand after a day or so of it "talking to me", I pulled out the ol eVic with the Kanger PT2's juice in it, untouched and kept safely in my draws drawer. Of course it tastes like bootyjuice in a nebulizer but why spoil myself with beautiful mango flavor when all I really want is a cigarette


----------



## will_shred

caskettheclown said:


> My vape business is doing well!
> 
> Heres what i've been vaping on
> Copper 4nine 26650 clone it has stupid strong magnets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copper vanilla clone , love it but its super finnicky with some atty's but w/e it hits like a train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I have this bad boy, 2 26650 batteries STACKED so double the power! Its called the Congestus (Clone)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy of mine is working on a box mod to put out via my company , dual parallel 26650 wooden box mod! Pics soon as I get it in my hands....



Jesus. If vaping has some side horrible side effect yet to present itself, Casket is going to be the canary in the coal mine


----------



## will_shred

vilk said:


> I've just gotten an itaste MVP partially because of the positivity in this thread! I still like smoking analogs (the few I've had since last week), but I'm really digging the vape.
> 
> But imma need some good juices if I want to stick with it.
> 
> I need some good brands for any of these flavors, if they even exist... But keep in mind I do not like sweet!
> Ginger(ale if need be)
> Spearmint
> Anise
> Juniper
> Rose
> Some kind of no sweet vanilla
> Clove
> Licorice
> Sassafras (no root beer)
> Camomile
> Cannabis (non thc)
> Honeysuckle
> Morning glory (sour is ok)
> Any kind of tea
> Lilac
> Opium (not drugs)
> 
> Or any flowery/herby flavor you know.
> 
> Thanks ahead !





Try The Vapor Chef, I think he might have an anise flavor.


----------



## nlaplante

V3 eGo Spinner here. Starter kit from local shop. eLiquid made in Canada. Captain Black flavour. No more real cigarette. Life's good.


----------



## rjg3000

IPV2 and a Zenith is my daily carry. Just went down to 0mg so we'll see how long I can keep that up before I go back to 6. Probably not too long.


----------



## Forrest_H

Does anyone know of a good sub-ohm-able tank? I love my setup right now, but it's so impractical to have it as a primary mod, especially while driving (running out of juice and having to saturate it at stop lights).


----------



## rjg3000

Forrest_H said:


> Does anyone know of a good sub-ohm-able tank? I love my setup right now, but it's so impractical to have it as a primary mod, especially while driving (running out of juice and having to saturate it at stop lights).



Depends how low you want to go. I've found Genesis atomizers can take really low resistance great by using an auto dripper setup. Vertical coil above the wick hole with cotton (or better yet, rayon for added wicking ability, it's all I use now) and just tip it over to refill the wick. 

If you want something that won't leak in your pocket, the taifun/kayfun atomizers can handle around .8 or so. I was running mine around .9 and it wasn't running dry at all. Anything below that and I started getting dry hits when chain vaping for more than a few minutes. 

The Aqua/Fogger V4 are also a good choice if you want to drop it a little lower, but in general, I don't know of anything other than genesis that can drop below .5 or .6 without having dry hits. Than again, I'm a chain vaper, so most tanks have a hard time keeping up with me as it is. YMMV


----------



## Forrest_H

rjg3000 said:


> Depends how low you want to go. I've found Genesis atomizers can take really low resistance great by using an auto dripper setup. Vertical coil above the wick hole with cotton (or better yet, rayon for added wicking ability, it's all I use now) and just tip it over to refill the wick.
> 
> If you want something that won't leak in your pocket, the taifun/kayfun atomizers can handle around .8 or so. I was running mine around .9 and it wasn't running dry at all. Anything below that and I started getting dry hits when chain vaping for more than a few minutes.
> 
> The Aqua/Fogger V4 are also a good choice if you want to drop it a little lower, but in general, I don't know of anything other than genesis that can drop below .5 or .6 without having dry hits. Than again, I'm a chain vaper, so most tanks have a hard time keeping up with me as it is. YMMV



I've heard good things about the Aqua, so maybe I'll check that one out. I've read about how if you go lower than like .7 on a kayfun, the center tube will break... 

I'm the same way, by the way. I chain like a mofo.

Off topic: I found this weird little thing today.

















It's called a U-Can, it's actually pretty cool. It's a liquid dripper for liquid that comes in bottles with no tip. It cost me 16 bucks, I dig it.


----------



## will_shred

rjg3000 said:


> Depends how low you want to go. I've found Genesis atomizers can take really low resistance great by using an auto dripper setup. Vertical coil above the wick hole with cotton (or better yet, rayon for added wicking ability, it's all I use now) and just tip it over to refill the wick.
> 
> If you want something that won't leak in your pocket, the taifun/kayfun atomizers can handle around .8 or so. I was running mine around .9 and it wasn't running dry at all. Anything below that and I started getting dry hits when chain vaping for more than a few minutes.
> 
> The Aqua/Fogger V4 are also a good choice if you want to drop it a little lower, but in general, I don't know of anything other than genesis that can drop below .5 or .6 without having dry hits. Than again, I'm a chain vaper, so most tanks have a hard time keeping up with me as it is. YMMV




Supposedly the Fogger V4 is a Kayfun killer. I've never used one myself, but I do love Kayfuns. They must be really good if they live up to the hype.


----------



## Forrest_H

will_shred said:


> Supposedly the Fogger V4 is a Kayfun killer. I've never used one myself, but I do love Kayfuns. They must be really good if they live up to the hype.



Just looked around for prices.... and uh...

$30????? Buyin' that shit when I get my paycheck


----------



## rjg3000

will_shred said:


> Supposedly the Fogger V4 is a Kayfun killer. I've never used one myself, but I do love Kayfuns. They must be really good if they live up to the hype.



I have one. It's solid. The flavor is not as good as the Kayfun in my experience and I've tried a few different builds. But as with real food, the price can really enhance that flavor!

I've noticed that you can definitely drop it lower than the Kayfun in regards to resistance though. I have mine at .6 and it hasn't run dry for me yet. Great atty for the price.


----------



## will_shred

Favorite coil builds everyone? I just spent 2 hours ....ing around with duel coils, and went back to my old faithful build. .5 ohm twisted .28 awg kanthal. 

My friend just got a new panzer clone, I thought my stingray clone was nice, but holy ..... This thing hits so much harder, I can't explain it.


----------



## Forrest_H

rjg3000 said:


> I have one. It's solid. The flavor is not as good as the Kayfun in my experience and I've tried a few different builds. But as with real food, the price can really enhance that flavor!
> 
> I've noticed that you can definitely drop it lower than the Kayfun in regards to resistance though. I have mine at .6 and it hasn't run dry for me yet. Great atty for the price.



Sounds like this is my next purchase!



will_shred said:


> My friend just got a new panzer clone, I thought my stingray clone was nice, but holy ..... This thing hits so much harder, I can't explain it.



Interesting, can you post up pictures? My buddy's Nemesis Clone seems to hit better than my Panzer does right now. 

Actually, I messed around with the battery contact heights on my Panzer and it works pretty well now, but it seems like the Nemesis just does it far better.


----------



## Sketches

As a heavy smoker vaping is something I have been interested in for a while. Thing is, I don't need a new hobby so I am being a wee bit frustrated as it seems all the advice is all custom parts and coil this, stuff I don't understand.

Anybody know of a complete package that is decent somebody just sells off the shelves I can buy and be happy with? A lot of the reviews online make it seem like you have to go through a process close to building a modular synth to get a half decent smoke.

:-(


----------



## will_shred

Sketches said:


> As a heavy smoker vaping is something I have been interested in for a while. Thing is, I don't need a new hobby so I am being a wee bit frustrated as it seems all the advice is all custom parts and coil this, stuff I don't understand.
> 
> Anybody know of a complete package that is decent somebody just sells off the shelves I can buy and be happy with? A lot of the reviews online make it seem like you have to go through a process close to building a modular synth to get a half decent smoke.
> 
> :-(



Gibbon MVP2+Mini Protank 2 Kit


----------



## will_shred

Forrest_H said:


> Interesting, can you post up pictures? My buddy's Nemesis Clone seems to hit better than my Panzer does right now.
> 
> Actually, I messed around with the battery contact heights on my Panzer and it works pretty well now, but it seems like the Nemesis just does it far better.



I think it's just that there's such low QC with clones, you never know which ones are going to have a lot of voltage drop, or virtually no voltage drop.


----------



## Sketches

will_shred said:


> Gibbon MVP2+Mini Protank 2 Kit




Why thank you sir. I have no idea what any of the copy means but it has lots of 5 star ratings and apparently comes with instructions. good enough for me.


----------



## dedsouth333

The MVPs are great starter setups. I'm still not into the whole building thing (yet, lol) and I love mine to death.


----------



## dedsouth333

Has anyone tried juices from a place called "In the Clouds" before?


----------



## Forrest_H

dedsouth333 said:


> Has anyone tried juices from a place called "In the Clouds" before?



Site looks wonky, but some of the flavors seem pretty good.


----------



## dedsouth333

Forrest_H said:


> Site looks wonky, but some of the flavors seem pretty good.



Yeah. I'm really thinking about trying their French Custard. Their prices are awesome, too.

Edit: Also about to have an NVD here in the near future, too. Can't wait.


----------



## will_shred

dedsouth333 said:


> Yeah. I'm really thinking about trying their French Custard. Their prices are awesome, too.
> 
> Edit: Also about to have an NVD here in the near future, too. Can't wait.



What is it? Tell us!


----------



## dedsouth333

Well I did just get this and am super stoked about that.






Other than that I've got a Patriot clone, some vtc4s and a charger. About to order some juices and coil rebuilding supplies, too.


----------



## will_shred

dedsouth333 said:


> Well I did just get this and am super stoked about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that I've got a Patriot clone, some vtc4s and a charger. About to order some juices and coil rebuilding supplies, too.



Yesssss! Awesome man! It's nice to see something that's not a nemesis or stingray, as much as I love my ray.


----------



## vilk

Dumby question:

What's the deal with mechanical mods? Aesthetically they all look dope as hell, sturdier and more pocketable than stuff I generally see at the vape shop...

what exactly makes them different? rather, what exactly is the difference between a 'mechanical mod' and my itasteMVP? Why are they so much more expensive?

edit: Ok, I did some reading, I now understand that the main difference between a mech mod and an itaste is that mech mods don't have computer chips regulating how the electricity flows and heats the juice.

If that's the case, why does it seem that people serious about vaping are more interested in mech mods? Wouldn't it be better to have a computer digitally controlling the currents etc?


----------



## will_shred

vilk said:


> Dumby question:
> 
> What's the deal with mechanical mods? Aesthetically they all look dope as hell, sturdier and more pocketable than stuff I generally see at the vape shop...
> 
> what exactly makes them different? rather, what exactly is the difference between a 'mechanical mod' and my itasteMVP? Why are they so much more expensive?
> 
> edit: Ok, I did some reading, I now understand that the main difference between a mech mod and an itaste is that mech mods don't have computer chips regulating how the electricity flows and heats the juice.
> 
> If that's the case, why does it seem that people serious about vaping are more interested in mech mods? Wouldn't it be better to have a computer digitally controlling the currents etc?





The simple answer is cheap power. I have a DNA 30 device, which cost $160, and that's the most reasonably priced authentic DNA on the market, and it has a power cap of 30 watts. There are regulated devices like the OKR chip and Raptor chip that can go up to 90 watts, however those devices are made in very small batches, are expensive and hard to come by.

Do you know ohms law? I=v/r. With a mech mod, the power of your device is dependent on the resistance of your coil. For example, I have a .5 ohm coil in my Tobh, which on a fully charged battery will be giving me 33 watts of power. Already higher than the max of my DNA device. With a 30 amp battery (cost about $10), you can vape at powers as high as 200 watts which no regulated device on the market can do. Now, 30 watts is PLENTY of power. I honestly never really vape over 25 watts. When I used my friends panzer with my tobh, it hit so hard that it was almost too much. I also tried a rig that was a .18 ohm coil, so that's chucking nearly 100 watts. 

If you saw any of Casket's posts, he probably vapes around the 150 watt range judging by some of the stuff he's posted. Again, this is something that no regulated device can do. For reference, the MVP 2 has a power cap of 11 watts. 

Does that clear it up?

You're probably going to wonder why or how anyone on earth would be able to vape at such high power, and the answer is clouds. The how is, airflow. If you put even 20 watts through a protank you'd fry it. However, some RDA's have such an open draw that they can bring in enough air to keep the coils at vaping temp. Often cloud chasers will mod their RDA's to get better airflow. This RiP Trippers video explains cloud chasing very well. In the video, he's using a .09 ohm coil, That's about 200 watts of power.


----------



## vilk

RDA means there's no tank and I would have to manually drop my juice into my vape every time I want to take a puff, right? I definitely don't want to do that. I mean, big clouds of smoke are cool, but I can't imagine the inconvenience being worth the benefit. Does that mean I shouldn't bother with mech mods? Do people/does it make sense to use mech mods with tanks instead of RDAs?


----------



## will_shred

vilk said:


> RDA means there's no tank and I would have to manually drop my juice into my vape every time I want to take a puff, right? I definitely don't want to do that. I mean, big clouds of smoke are cool, but I can't imagine the inconvenience being worth the benefit. Does that mean I shouldn't bother with mech mods? Do people/does it make sense to use mech mods with tanks instead of RDAs?



Dripping isn't nearly as much of a pain as it sounds. I'm by no means a cloud chaser, i'm all about getting the full flavor. I thought I wouldn't like it, but the flavor is just so much better that I don't care. There are good tanks for mech mods, you have genesis tanks (top fed rebuildable) and Kayfun style tanks (bottom fed rebuildable). Such as the Kracken (genesis), the Kayfun, Russian 91% Fogger v4, Aqua, and Squape reloaded. All of those are Kayfun style tanks. Also, with an RDA depending on how you wick it you can get anywhere from 3-10 good hits. I use very little wick, so I only get a few before I have to redrip.


----------



## Forrest_H

vilk said:


> RDA means there's no tank and I would have to manually drop my juice into my vape every time I want to take a puff, right? I definitely don't want to do that. I mean, big clouds of smoke are cool, but I can't imagine the inconvenience being worth the benefit. Does that mean I shouldn't bother with mech mods? Do people/does it make sense to use mech mods with tanks instead of RDAs?



Honestly, it's really more of a novelty, at least for me. I rarely use my RDA setup, it's just for when I'm bored and want to puff big clouds. That said, it's not as annoying as you'd think, like will said. I get like 5 big drags before I have to drip again, and even then, it's just a little bit to saturate.

But yeah, I use my Sigelei Legend VV mod/iTaste MVP 2.0 with my Carto Tank more.

I do also use my mech. mod with my carto tank as well when I'm in a pinch, but since I vape at 5-6v, it's not the nicest thing ever. I believe my Panzer Mech. Clone is something like 3.6v.


----------



## dedsouth333

will_shred said:


> Yesssss! Awesome man! It's nice to see something that's not a nemesis or stingray, as much as I love my ray.



Thanks man! I can't wait to fire this thing up for the first _real_ time when my patriot gets here. I really need to snag some more juice, too. I want to try Mother's Milk so bad I can't stand it.


----------



## will_shred

dedsouth333 said:


> Thanks man! I can't wait to fire this thing up for the first _real_ time when my patriot gets here. I really need to snag some more juice, too. I want to try Mother's Milk so bad I can't stand it.



Yeah man get some mothers milk, but also i'd suggest buying other flavors too because if you're just vaping mothers milk it'll make you sick eventually. Literally, by the end of my mothers milk binge the smell alone made me gag. I'd also suggest getting a sampler pack from Five Pawns, that shit is incredible. 



Also, I have a bottle of spacejam pluto, does anyone want it? It's a real throat puncher. Only 6mg nic, but the flavor is very strong.


----------



## dedsouth333

I'll definitely keep that in mind. I could always use some more juice, too. 

I'm down to about 25ml and it's not going to last much longer. Haha


----------



## Forrest_H

dedsouth333 said:


> Well I did just get this and am super stoked about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that I've got a Patriot clone, some vtc4s and a charger. About to order some juices and coil rebuilding supplies, too.




Can I have that thanks


----------



## dedsouth333

So much want... 




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Forrest_H

Got a Hana Modz DNA30 Box Mod clone coming my way soon, pretty stoked. Design is kinda boring, so I'm likely going to put a decal on the back. Suggestions? I was thinking a ouija board or "The All Seeing Eye"


----------



## dedsouth333

Finally! It is complete!




[/URL][/IMG]

The 510 threads are a little too long, so the atty doesn't sit perfectly flush with the mod but I'm still cool with that.


----------



## will_shred

Well, how does it hit?


----------



## dedsouth333

I don't know. I don't have any juice for dripping. 

And the batteries I ordered are still charging, too.

Edit: Well, I do have some 6mg 50/50 but that shit chokes me up sometimes on my MVP. I'm not sure I want to chance it on a dripper setup.


----------



## dedsouth333

I hope this is some sort of sick joke.

2 Sony US 18650 VTC5 High Drain 30A Rechargeable Li on 18650 Battery 2600mAh New | eBay


----------



## will_shred

dedsouth333 said:


> I hope this is some sort of sick joke.
> 
> 2 Sony US 18650 VTC5 High Drain 30A Rechargeable Li on 18650 Battery 2600mAh New | eBay






I heard that Sony might actually be taking an interest in the E-cig market. They were recently made aware of the fact that there are lots of sketchy vape shops selling fake VTC5's, Sony would be stupid to not directly try and tap into this huge market.

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...4l/sony_is_not_discontinuing_the_vtc_line_of/


----------



## dedsouth333

That is true. They'd be missing out on a massive opportunity if they didn't get in on this. I mean $15-$20 for 2 batteries and the way I hear some sub ohmers go through batteries is a hell of a market to just sit on the sidelines and let waltz right on by.


----------



## AdenM

Just got one of these, can't wait for it to come in. I had an original PlumeVeil, but it was way leaky, so hopefully the new edition takes care of that. The white Copper nemesis' are being custom made and serialized, super stoked for it!


----------



## dedsouth333

That's sexy. These white and copper mods are just where it's at for me.


----------



## Forrest_H

FastTech is slowwwww. My DNA30 mod shipped a on the 9th, still have yet to get any tracking information from Singapore Post. I should have ordered it without the battery


----------



## dedsouth333




----------



## Forrest_H

Jesus, this is taking ages. Singapore Post's tracking info sucks, it either tells me that it's in the states, or doesn't work at all. Argh.


----------



## Forrest_H

Heard through a friend today that Sony is ending production on VTC's? Uh oh


----------



## dedsouth333

Last I heard Sony had quit making them in '07 or something like that and what everyone was actually getting were old overstock. There's honestly no telling how much truth to that there actually is though.


----------



## Forrest_H

dedsouth333 said:


> Last I heard Sony had quit making them in '07 or something like that and what everyone was actually getting were old overstock. There's honestly no telling how much truth to that there actually is though.



Huh, that's odd. 

Related to that, my buddy found this battery factory in china with a bunch of f-cking VTC's (No idea if they're real), he's clearing them out and trying to make a profit  If anyone wants one, let me know, I've got an in


----------



## will_shred

dedsouth333 said:


> Last I heard Sony had quit making them in '07 or something like that and what everyone was actually getting were old overstock. There's honestly no telling how much truth to that there actually is though.




There was a lapse in manufacturing when the first plant making VTC batteries was destroyed when that earthquake hit japan. It took them some time to open up a new factory, but they're still making VTC Fives. 

Btw, here's what I've vaped (plus about another 20 ml of other random juice) in the past couple months. 

How much do you guys vape a day?


----------



## dedsouth333

will_shred said:


> There was a lapse in manufacturing when the first plant making VTC batteries was destroyed when that earthquake hit japan. It took them some time to open up a new factory, but they're still making VTC Fives.



That sounds more plausible. I guess it's just vtc4s they're not making anymore.

Edit: I'm not vaping nearly as much as I should be. Maybe 1ml/day.


----------



## Forrest_H

will_shred said:


> There was a lapse in manufacturing when the first plant making VTC batteries was destroyed when that earthquake hit japan. It took them some time to open up a new factory, but they're still making VTC Fives.
> 
> Btw, here's what I've vaped (plus about another 20 ml of other random juice) in the past couple months.
> 
> How much do you guys vape a day?



Ahh, that makes sense.

I chain vape like all day if time and location permits it  I go through bottles like crazy, I need to slow down.

Unrelated, I'm planning on sanding off the awful graphic on my itaste mvp and painting it (after dismantling it, of course)... What do you guys think, bronze with black accents, or just straight stainless steel with a clearcoat?


----------



## dedsouth333

*see copper and white mod posted above*


----------



## vilk

I generally vape an aerotank mini from top to bottom in one day (using an MVP), which really isn't that much. I will end up having to refill before the night's over if I'm staying up late. But yeah, 10ml lasts me like a month practically.


----------



## will_shred

I just ordered 30ML of bombies Nana Cream, 30 ML of MBV Black Ice, and 30ML of cinnimon bun. So stoked for this vapemail.


----------



## stevexc

I'm coming up one my 2-year No-Smoke-aversary, but I'm starting to get cravings... and I gave away all my gear. What's good and new in the world of eGo-size and -style mods? Is an eGo and a Stardust or similar still the newb standard? I'm not getting back into the crazy stuff like rebuildable microcoils and whatnot, I want super simple.


----------



## dedsouth333

will_shred said:


> I just ordered 30ML of bombies Nana Cream, 30 ML of MBV Black Ice, and 30ML of cinnimon bun. So stoked for this vapemail.



Make sure you let the cinnamon bun steep for a little while. I got some and in a couple of hours it felt like I was huffing tear gas with an extreme case of strep throat. I ended up giving it away because I was scared to try it again. 

Hopefully your experience will be much better than mine. Haha



stevexc said:


> I'm coming up one my 2-year No-Smoke-aversary, but I'm starting to get cravings... and I gave away all my gear. What's good and new in the world of eGo-size and -style mods? Is an eGo and a Stardust or similar still the newb standard? I'm not getting back into the crazy stuff like rebuildable microcoils and whatnot, I want super simple.



I'm not very experienced with the eGo style batteries but I still use my iTaste MVP 2.0 regularly and love it. They're going cheap as dirt here lately, too.


----------



## Forrest_H

Guys... It came (As did I)...


----------



## Forrest_H

Still digging my Hana clone. Since it doesn't have ego-threading (ergo not a lot of airflow for my carto-tank), it's definitely better as a Sub-Ohm mod, but it works as a daily tank setup  The USB passthrough is super nice, it's like my MVP 2.0 x1000000000 (minus the phone charger ).


----------



## Forrest_H

Don't let this thread die  I love seeing all of your guys' setups!

I've swapped over to rebuildables completely now:






Got really tired of the inconsistency of cartomizers. I'm likely going to pull the trigger on a Fogger V4, as dripping in the car is getting annoying.


----------



## will_shred

This thread seems pretty dead. 

oh well


----------



## Forrest_H

New Atty  

Fasttech Genesis clone, running at 1.5 Ohms. Really nice tank, I had my coworker do the build since the vertical post was weird to me  In the next few weeks I should have a Kraken and Taifun in my hands, as well as a Fogger V4 and some other goodies later on


----------



## Pezshreds

Will upload a family shot of mine tonight.

I've got an IPV v2, Hana Clone, and 4 or so mechs and assorted atty's at home


----------



## Forrest_H

Pezshreds said:


> Will upload a family shot of mine tonight.
> 
> I've got an IPV v2, Hana Clone, and 4 or so mechs and assorted atty's at home



WE'RE WAITING



Bought and immediately flipped a genuine Patriot atomizer yesterday to a friend. Lost money on it, but it's always cool to give people gifts 

Does anyone know of a good DNA30 Tube Mod? I love my Hana, but I'm wanting to waste more money


----------



## Pezshreds

Sorry, I completely forgot haha.

I've been using my IPV2 as my main since I got it (Hana before that) and hadn't touched my mechs for ages. 

Decided to rebuild my tobh with a 9 wrap 24g dual on a 2.4mm drill bit which sits at .3 and chucks 

Anyway, here's the family (I thought I had more mechs haha).

Left to right is 
IPV2 with a Black Mephisto, Brass Stingray with a Helios, Hades 26650, Black Stingray with a Black Tobh and last my Hana with a Cigreen Holmes RDA.


----------



## Forrest_H

Very nice collection! I dig that iPV2, wish it was cheaper


----------



## Pezshreds

Forrest_H said:


> Very nice collection! I dig that iPV2, wish it was cheaper



Try being a vaper that lives in Australia dude haha.

We can't legally buy nicotine in Australia, but can legally import either straight nic, or juice with nicotine, but only up to 3 months worth.

Before I bought my own nicotine and started mixing with local doublers, it was costing me an absolute fortune just in juice


----------



## will_shred

What do you think about the IPV? I've been looking at replacements for my Vaporshark. I love the device, but not the battery life. I'm between the new Vaporshark that runs off of an 18650 AND runs the new DNA40 chip, an IPV, or an OKR/Raptor box. I also want something with a bit more power than 30 watts. Some juices like MBV really taste/vape best at 30+ watts I've found.


----------



## Pezshreds

will_shred said:


> What do you think about the IPV? I've been looking at replacements for my Vaporshark. I love the device, but not the battery life. I'm between the new Vaporshark that runs off of an 18650 AND runs the new DNA40 chip, an IPV, or an OKR/Raptor box. I also want something with a bit more power than 30 watts. Some juices like MBV really taste/vape best at 30+ watts I've found.



I love it. Only issue is if you have an atty that leaks, it could potentially get juice in the battery cover (I haven't had any issues). I would prefer if the USB charge plug was on the side (it's on the bottom. Can still charge it and sit it on a table, but 20% of it is hanging off the table). 

The DNA40 chip is meant to be the business. With the new temperature control, they say that you can vape your cotton dry and not get a dry hit. I'm most certainly going to be hitting one of these chips up when I get the chance (As I vape at 38w on regulated usually). I haven't read up on the OKR/Raptor box, but I'd just recommend to scour youtube for review videos.

I'm keeping my eye out for an Aussie reseller to bring in the IPV3. Reason being is it goes up to 150w (So seriously not needed) and it runs on 2 18650's, so the battery life would be fantastic. I'd still vape that at 40ish watts haha. 

Oh one other thing, the little touch fire button on the IPV2 is a bit.....gimmicky? I turned it off within an hour (the novelty wore off when I was accidentally firing it when I was filling it with juice haha).

Also, I rebuilt my Cigreen Holmes. That thing is pretty sick. Fantastic flavour (Think of a magma) except it isn't a close. Suss this video by Zamplebox. I put a 1.3ohm on and the flavour is cutting through sooooo nicely and I can still chuck clouds. 

Video is here


----------



## Forrest_H

Hmm, I'll have to check the shark and the IPV out in more detail, I need more wattz 

I found a very obscure vape shop in my girlfriend's home town, Trechant Vapes (Or something like that), and I sort of like it. They sell obvious clones, which works here since no one here really knows what the f-ck they're buying anyways, but the liquid is actually decent. I watched the cashier do the mix, nothing alarming, and it tastes pretty good! Pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Jlang

Two guys in my band are RIGHT into this shit right now. They mod their own smokers and its ridiculous how into it they are. It does smell super good though, buddy just tried a new flavor last night, straight up smelled like pineapple and coconut.


----------



## Pezshreds

Forrest_H said:


> Hmm, I'll have to check the shark and the IPV out in more detail, I need more wattz
> 
> I found a very obscure vape shop in my girlfriend's home town, Trechant Vapes (Or something like that), and I sort of like it. They sell obvious clones, which works here since no one here really knows what the f-ck they're buying anyways, but the liquid is actually decent. I watched the cashier do the mix, nothing alarming, and it tastes pretty good! Pleasantly surprised.



Get a mech dude. They're a little more maintenance and can potentially be unsafe if used incorrectly, but you can push some pretty big wattages without having to buy a $140 Regulated device. If you do that, make sure you use safe batteries. 

There's so many good places that do juice. Consider checking out zamplebox, because they just put random juices together and send them out (a monthly subscription). I personally recommend Halo Tribeca and the Belgian Cocoa. They were my favourite juices from the States.

I buy all of my juice locally now since I have bulk nicotine and I save so much money on conversion fees and postage to Aus.

I'm currently vaping "Lazer Lombardi" Which is the best vape I've ever had haha


----------



## Forrest_H

Pezshreds said:


> Get a mech dude. They're a little more maintenance and can potentially be unsafe if used incorrectly, but you can push some pretty big wattages without having to buy a $140 Regulated device. If you do that, make sure you use safe batteries.
> 
> There's so many good places that do juice. Consider checking out zamplebox, because they just put random juices together and send them out (a monthly subscription). I personally recommend Halo Tribeca and the Belgian Cocoa. They were my favourite juices from the States.
> 
> I buy all of my juice locally now since I have bulk nicotine and I save so much money on conversion fees and postage to Aus.
> 
> I'm currently vaping "Lazer Lombardi" Which is the best vape I've ever had haha



I've got a Hana 30watt right now. I don't need anything, I just want to spend more senseless money 

I'll have to check out more juices, I've gone through a few online places, to a buddy who does custom mixes, to electric embers, to Create-A-Cig's mixes (euck), and so far I've only dug electric embers and my buddy's stuff the most. The mango is still going pretty good, not that bad compared to Fancy. Still not better, but, eh.


----------



## Forrest_H

Made a pretty funny mistake with my Fasttech order 

So, I ordered a Kraken, and accidentally chose this one out of all of the f-ck ups I could have chosen :







The thing is _massive._ I'm glad I kept the 510 to ego adapter that came with my resistance checker  On the bright side, it's got a huge tank, and it's super easy to build on.

Here's a side-by-side with my Genesis


----------



## will_shred

is that a 26650 Kracken? I didn't even know they made those.


----------



## Forrest_H

indeed it is. Way too top heavy, shattered the ....ing tank when it tipped over. Ugh. Replacement glass was a bitch to find, hopefully it actually fits...

I'm not good with Ecigs in terms of care, that's why almost everything I own is a f-cking clone.


----------



## will_shred

I don't really see a reason to buy an authentic unless it's a high power regulated mod. Hell, I've heard that the Fasttech Big Dripper clone smokes the authentic one.


----------



## Forrest_H

I agree. Even then though, I'd rather just buy the chip and make it myself. Or get my friend Joseph to build it 

I might be getting a HexOHM from him, with the OKR-T20, for like $80. Just need to snag some VTC's...

Is there a readily available alternative to the VTC? I can't find any under like $200...


----------



## Bernier51

I picked up a kanger emow a week ago, with a nautilus mini, and im loving it. the vape shop in my town just got the aspire cf VV+ so im probably going to have to pick one of those up on payday lol.


----------



## Slamp

Been a vaper for just over 2 years now, after kicking my pack a day habit of about 15 years.
I made an instant switch, no will-power needed for me at all, and I didn't even plan to quit.
I prefer genisis atomizers, currently vaping a nahualon at 0.6 ohms on a challenger mk2 18490 mod.


----------



## Forrest_H

Bernier51 said:


> I picked up a kanger emow a week ago, with a nautilus mini, and im loving it. the vape shop in my town just got the aspire cf VV+ so im probably going to have to pick one of those up on payday lol.



Hmm, that aspire cf actually looks pretty cool.

I've got a ton more RBAs coming my way, including a Taifun GT. No idea how good it'll be, hopefully not too bad.

I'm trying to decide if I want the Fogger v4.1 or v5, ughhhh.


----------



## Bernier51

Forrest_H said:


> Hmm, that aspire cf actually looks pretty cool.
> 
> I've got a ton more RBAs coming my way, including a Taifun GT. No idea how good it'll be, hopefully not too bad.
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I want the Fogger v4.1 or v5, ughhhh.


 

Decisions, decisions haha. Yea i wasnt planning on making any vape purchases aside from jusice til the shop i work beside got in the CF, so i think ill have to make a change of plans lol.


----------



## Bernier51

If any of you guys are interested theres a really good e cig forum i found today: www.e-cigarette-forum.com Lots of good info and knowledgable people.


----------



## Slamp

Yup, that's the largest e-cig forum there is, caters to everybody from starting vapers all the way to high end mods (and the clones of said mods)
There's also tons of discussion groups on facebook for vapers.


----------



## will_shred

Slamp said:


> Yup, that's the largest e-cig forum there is, caters to everybody from starting vapers all the way to high end mods (and the clones of said mods)
> There's also tons of discussion groups on facebook for vapers.



The facebook groups are AWFUL. Ever checked out Juice Junkies? It's like every cloud chasing douche bag stereotype wrapped up into one group.


----------



## Slamp

will_shred said:


> The facebook groups are AWFUL. Ever checked out Juice Junkies? It's like every cloud chasing douche bag stereotype wrapped up into one group.



Thanks, I'll definitely stay away from that one 
The good thing though IMO is that there are lots of different groups, which are aimed at different kinds of vapers.
I have no interest in discussing the age old clone/authentic argument, but I personally prefer authentic mods and because of that have found some groups that are about those.
For instance "safer vapers", a group for authentic mods and rebuildables, where if you break a rule you have to perform an apology by song


----------



## Forrest_H

Most of the "authentic" guys scare me.

"DUDE IS THAT EVEN A REAL HANA"

"DUDE SERIOUSLY YOU'RE JUST KILLING HANA RIGHT NOW"

Every f-cking time I go buy juice 

Has anyone had any experience with the Tobeco DNA30 tube? I'd love another tube mod, and another DNA 30 would be awesome


----------



## dedsouth333

Vape Mafia is pretty cool. No clone hate and they're super helpful to beginners without all the shit talking. Most of the fb groups are pure shit though. I was in a ton of them and left all but VM and a couple of local ones.


----------



## xzyryabx

was rocking ego batteries with variations of mini pro tanks/davides for the past year....just switched to a vapor4life smileomizer/zeus setup and am much happier. More expensive for sure, but better quality cape with less hassle. Always been interested in trying out a mod to see if the cape is really that much better but all the hassle is just not for me.


----------



## will_shred

I just rebuilt the .5 ohm twisted .28 gauge coil I've had in my Tobh forever to a 1.2 ohm micro coil, 12 wraps around a large paper clip. I went from vaping at 23.5 watts down to 15 watts, it still chucks clouds but with slightly better flavor given the crappy juice i'm vaping. Plus, sooooo much better battery life from the vaporshark. 


Does anyone have any new cool juice to try? And where the hell did Casket go? I hear his juice company is going pretty well.


----------



## Forrest_H

Steam Factory's stuff is really good if you've not tried it yet, I'm vaping the Blue Ballz flavor. I learned later it has banana flavoring in it, but I couldn't even taste it, it just tasted like straight blueberry.

Electric Embers is good, it's mixed in Leander, TX. 

Axiom is great, especially the Stuffberry flavor. Can't tell what the hell it tastes like, but god it's good.


----------



## will_shred

Forrest_H said:


> Steam Factory's stuff is really good if you've not tried it yet, I'm vaping the Blue Ballz flavor. I learned later it has banana flavoring in it, but I couldn't even taste it, it just tasted like straight blueberry.
> 
> Electric Embers is good, it's mixed in Leander, TX.
> 
> Axiom is great, especially the Stuffberry flavor. Can't tell what the hell it tastes like, but god it's good.



I think my local shop sells Axium, i'll have to pick up a bottle. It might be a while though, my juice budget went to a parking ticket


----------



## Pezshreds

will_shred said:


> I think my local shop sells Axium, i'll have to pick up a bottle. It might be a while though, my juice budget went to a parking ticket



That sucks dude.

Do you mind if I ask how much the ticket was for?
I work for Local Government in Australia and I'm unsure how much parking tickets are in the states


----------



## Forrest_H

will_shred said:


> I think my local shop sells Axium, i'll have to pick up a bottle. It might be a while though, my juice budget went to a parking ticket



I know the feelz. 

Not the same situation, but I had some cash taken (that I didn't end up needing) out from a concert I recently went to with the girlfriend, and I was planning on spending it on some more juice since most of my cash flow is going towards a new car/axe fx... But I grabbed some food at this pizza joint, and had the absolute sweetest waitress who was just getting shit on by all the customers for the wait time, which was clearly not her fault since they were severely understaffed... So she got the cash  damn my good intentions. 

Oh well, pay day is next week 

Also, has anybody seen this?



I'm debating getting one, so f-cking tired of shitty wraps and I'm lazy  they're open for pre-orders at $35, and my coworker has a 20% off coupon... I might just build one though


----------



## IbbyAddict

anybody tried that space jam liquid? i can honestly say its the best


----------



## Pezshreds

IbbyAddict said:


> anybody tried that space jam liquid? i can honestly say its the best



Space jam is good, but you need to try the Lazer Lombardi from vapoureyes.com.au

You need your own nicotine and VG to mix, but it's the most sensational juice I've vaped. Even smokers at work stand in my clouds because it smells so good.


----------



## will_shred

IbbyAddict said:


> anybody tried that space jam liquid? i can honestly say its the best



Space jam is good, I still contend that Five Pawns is THE shit. If I could only vape one brand for the rest of my life, it would be Five Pawns. Except than I would go broke because that shit is so over priced (as much as I love it).


----------



## will_shred

Pezshreds said:


> That sucks dude.
> 
> Do you mind if I ask how much the ticket was for?
> I work for Local Government in Australia and I'm unsure how much parking tickets are in the states



Luckily it was just $50, or something like 30-35 AUS maybe? 



Forrest_H said:


> I know the feelz.
> 
> Not the same situation, but I had some cash taken (that I didn't end up needing) out from a concert I recently went to with the girlfriend, and I was planning on spending it on some more juice since most of my cash flow is going towards a new car/axe fx... But I grabbed some food at this pizza joint, and had the absolute sweetest waitress who was just getting shit on by all the customers for the wait time, which was clearly not her fault since they were severely understaffed... So she got the cash  damn my good intentions.
> 
> Oh well, pay day is next week
> 
> Also, has anybody seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm debating getting one, so f-cking tired of shitty wraps and I'm lazy  they're open for pre-orders at $35, and my coworker has a 20% off coupon... I might just build one though




It looks pretty cool, but i'm pretty content with using whatever I find lying around to wrap my coils with  i'd rather spend that money on juice. 

Or, I could do neither and start up a Kemper fund which i'm really considering doing. The GAS is real. So real.


----------



## Forrest_H

will_shred said:


> Or, I could do neither and start up a Kemper fund which i'm really considering doing. The GAS is real. So real.



Mine is for an Axe, ugh. The issue is I do save money, and then I end up actually needing it for food or gas or car parts or something. I need to become a moisture absorbing bird so I don't have those expenses anymore.


----------



## will_shred

Forrest_H said:


> Mine is for an Axe, ugh. The issue is I do save money, and then I end up actually needing it for food or gas or car parts or something. I need to become a moisture absorbing bird so I don't have those expenses anymore.



Nowadays who even has extra money to spend on things like expensive recording equipment? Well... Besides all those people posting NGD's every other day  

I picked up a bottle of VapeStorm Axium, 78vg/22pg and 6mg nicotine. This shit is fantastic. It tastes so clean, you get what tastes like almost strawberry on the inhale, and a more creamy flavor with a hint of banana on the exhale.


----------



## Sketches

I have an Ego-c


----------



## Sketches

Sketches said:


> I have an Ego-c



Ok, so... I had posted up thread and somebody gave me some nice advice on how to step up from my Ego-C. At the time though I was still smoking and only really playing with the ego-c at my desk. Took the plunge and have been on only gaping for 5 days, to be honest it is a struggle.

So in the interests of distracting myself I went into internet explore/spend and have now totally over done it, ordered:

IPV2
Kayfun Lite
Plume Veil Clone
Trident Clone
4nine Mech Mod
Ohm meter
cotton, etc

As usual for me jumping in with two feet but I really want to stay of the cigs and what I have currently isn't helping so maybe this will...


----------



## Sketches

Or maybe I will play with it all for a couple of hours and go buy a pack of luckies :-(


----------



## Pezshreds

Sketches said:


> Ok, so... I had posted up thread and somebody gave me some nice advice on how to step up from my Ego-C. At the time though I was still smoking and only really playing with the ego-c at my desk. Took the plunge and have been on only gaping for 5 days, to be honest it is a struggle.
> 
> So in the interests of distracting myself I went into internet explore/spend and have now totally over done it, ordered:
> 
> IPV2
> Kayfun Lite
> Plume Veil Clone
> Trident Clone
> 4nine Mech Mod
> Ohm meter
> cotton, etc
> 
> As usual for me jumping in with two feet but I really want to stay of the cigs and what I have currently isn't helping so maybe this will...



Did you get yourself a couple of good batteries bro?


----------



## Pezshreds

also I have the IPV2 and it's sick


----------



## Sketches

Pezshreds said:


> Did you get yourself a couple of good batteries bro?



Yeah sorry, they were the hardest thing to find. So many places which were "vape" shops seemed to carry only the ones which the forums and such said not to use! I eventually found a place with efest purple 18650s and Sony VTC4s. I bought a few of each thinking the sony's for the mech mod.


----------



## Sketches

Pezshreds said:


> also I have the IPV2 and it's sick



Yeah looks like it covers a lot of the bases people talk about.

The whole thing seems very high barrier of entry which is what stopped me before. All the vague warnings about safety and such but when I spent some digging in it seems totally fine if you have a basic understanding of electronics which thankfully I do.

To be honest, I think shopping around and reading stuff was as much a distraction from smoking as the gaping itself


----------



## Sketches

And...

Just ordered some Space Jam Andromeda, Hyperion Mystique and some Five Pawns Queenside.


----------



## will_shred

Sketches said:


> And...
> 
> Just ordered some Space Jam Andromeda, Hyperion Mystique and some Five Pawns Queenside.



did you remember to order some kanthal wire?


----------



## Sketches

will_shred said:


> did you remember to order some kanthal wire?



Yeah, annoyingly the places I ordered from were out of spools (that shit seems hard to find in Europe) so I had to stick with pre-cut stuff. I think initially that will be fine though as I don't plan on going into some crazy weird set ups at first and defo not chasing massive low ohms or nothing. Just simple set up per RDA should be fine.


----------



## Forrest_H

Got tired of looking at stainless steel on black, so...







What's funny is a ordered a whole bunch of black atty's, and this being the more expensive one, it was the only one that came with a silver base  ahhh well.


----------



## Ralyks

So now I'm using an Aspire Nautilus tank (which I replaced with a metal casing today because the glass decided to shatter when it rolled off of my bed this morning and crack open), and a Vision Spinner II battery. Both highly recommended. The Nautilus is particular is one of the best tanks I've ever used.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Loved the Nautilus tank that I had ^ Killer vape production for a tank. 
However, now I'm using a Beacon mod.


----------



## Sketches

So all my stuff arrived. Thus far I have hooked up the Kayfun to the IPV2 and I gotta say this is a whole different ballgame than the Ego-C stuff. Very much enjoying it and it was a good decision to step up I think. Hooked up the Kayfun without soaking it though and  Machine Oil. Yuck. Soaked it in alcohol and cleaned it off and now it is all good.

Will report in on how I get on with the mech mod and droppers. Oh and my fancy pants juice hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## will_shred

Sketches said:


> So all my stuff arrived. Thus far I have hooked up the Kayfun to the IPV2 and I gotta say this is a whole different ballgame than the Ego-C stuff. Very much enjoying it and it was a good decision to step up I think. Hooked up the Kayfun without soaking it though and  Machine Oil. Yuck. Soaked it in alcohol and cleaned it off and now it is all good.
> 
> Will report in on how I get on with the mech mod and droppers. Oh and my fancy pants juice hasn't arrived yet.



pics?


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

So between my birthday in April and now I started college, started smoking, and last week my friends quit and picked up vapes so I ran down to the local shop to pick up some real juice, and this adorable setup for my stepsister along with some 0mg juice for her much belated birthday present I promised her months ago. The black one is mine: iClear 30s with a 1000 mAh eGo twist; the pink one is her all Kanger setup: some small battery I got for free and a mini Protank II.






I'm thinking I'll pick up an Aspire Nautilus mini next week if I'm going to be using this thing more consistently. I have no need for a 3 mL tank. I might pick up a better battery around christmas but for now I like what I have. I actually might pick up a setup like the one I got for my stepsis for portability and simplicity's sake since I'm enjoying testing it quite a bit.


----------



## Ajb667

I want to get into vaping, especially cloud chasing. I've done some googling on it but im seriously overwhelmed by the sheer number of shit people do and make, and because of it, I'm not sure were to start. Any suggestions on where to look on how to make a good cloud chasing build, or a kit for it? Alot of forums seem to just talk about gauges and ohms and shit and its kinda confusing.


----------



## will_shred

Ajb667 said:


> I want to get into vaping, especially cloud chasing. I've done some googling on it but im seriously overwhelmed by the sheer number of shit people do and make, and because of it, I'm not sure were to start. Any suggestions on where to look on how to make a good cloud chasing build, or a kit for it? Alot of forums seem to just talk about gauges and ohms and shit and its kinda confusing.



I think that the term cloud chasing is kind of a misnomer. My current setup would be a cloud chasers dream in 2010. However today my setup is pretty average for a mod enthusiast. Today's cloud chasers vaping at 100+ watts are just insane, I've never even found that much power to provide an enjoyable vape. It just hurts your throat. You have companies putting out higher and higher power mods that nobody even uses because when you do, it just annihilates your throat. Will they chuck clouds like it's nobodies business? Yes. Will they give you an enjoyable all day vape? For most people, I think that answer is a no. 

If you want something that will give you clouds without to much work, just get a DNA 30 device. 30 watts is plenty of power, and the Evolv DNA chips are pretty much foolproof.


----------



## will_shred

just gonna post this here, I was thinking about getting another Kayfun but I think i'm leaning towards this instead.


----------



## vilk

^So if I used that with my itaste MVP or something, I'd be able to crank it all the way up to 11 and blow big clouds that taste better than the little clouds I do with my aerotank mini?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

I used to be super into vaping, and invested way too much money and now it's an every once in a while thing :/ I'd like to get back into it but I feel like I have no drive

I have:
King mod
copper mod (authentic made by scottua)
Custom raptor chip box mod (120watts)

igow
plumeveil
copper tobh

and hundreds of dollars of juice Dx


----------



## will_shred

vilk said:


> ^So if I used that with my itaste MVP or something, I'd be able to crank it all the way up to 11 and blow big clouds that taste better than the little clouds I do with my aerotank mini?



Honestly, your aerotank mini would probably handle 11 watts with a primer puff in between. I haven't used any kanger products in a while, but I was at a party a couple weeks ago and a bunch of girls all had aerotanks and stuff and I was really impressed by how well they vaped. Kanger has really stepped up their game recently. 



iRaiseTheDead said:


> I used to be super into vaping, and invested way too much money and now it's an every once in a while thing :/ I'd like to get back into it but I feel like I have no drive
> 
> I have:
> King mod
> copper mod (authentic made by scottua)
> Custom raptor chip box mod (120watts)
> 
> igow
> plumeveil
> copper tobh
> 
> and hundreds of dollars of juice Dx



i'll buy some juice off you if you'd be willing to sell it. that sounds like a ....ing awesome collection though! 

I got this new juice it's called Darth Vapor, the flavor is Pinup Tart. It tastes JUST like lemon meringue pie. It's wonderful. Not much in the way of throat hit, which was a bit of a let down considering that it's a 60vg/40pg blend and I do love my throat hit. Overall though this is a really great juice. Check it out if you can find it.


----------



## Ajb667

will_shred said:


> I think that the term cloud chasing is kind of a misnomer. My current setup would be a cloud chasers dream in 2010. However today my setup is pretty average for a mod enthusiast. Today's cloud chasers vaping at 100+ watts are just insane, I've never even found that much power to provide an enjoyable vape. It just hurts your throat. You have companies putting out higher and higher power mods that nobody even uses because when you do, it just annihilates your throat. Will they chuck clouds like it's nobodies business? Yes. Will they give you an enjoyable all day vape? For most people, I think that answer is a no.
> 
> If you want something that will give you clouds without to much work, just get a DNA 30 device. 30 watts is plenty of power, and the Evolv DNA chips are pretty much foolproof.



If I got this, any suggestions at with I should pair it with?


----------



## Pezshreds

Just on the DNA30, they've released the new DNA40 chip which includes temperature control and apparently is next level. There's a video that Vapingwithtwisted420 put up that shows you can vape the cotton dry without getting a dry hit, which is incredible.

I find the Mephisto is a great balance of flavour and clouds. I haven't tried the v2 yet, but I always keep coming back to my mephisto.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Anybody seen the Aspire Atlantis yet? I'm thinking it might be a christmas present to myself along with a mod clone. Can anyone recommend a good one?


----------



## Pezshreds

^The atlantis looks good and has pretty good clouds for a tank, however, it only holds 2ml of liquid :S I've used some RDA's which hold more than that on the deck haha.


----------



## will_shred

Pezshreds said:


> Just on the DNA30, they've released the new DNA40 chip which includes temperature control and apparently is next level. There's a video that Vapingwithtwisted420 put up that shows you can vape the cotton dry without getting a dry hit, which is incredible.
> 
> I find the Mephisto is a great balance of flavour and clouds. I haven't tried the v2 yet, but I always keep coming back to my mephisto.



dude I wish I could afford a DNA 40 device, the new Vaporshark looks pretty awesome. Though i'm quite happy with my DNA 30.


----------



## Pezshreds

will_shred said:


> dude I wish I could afford a DNA 40 device, the new Vaporshark looks pretty awesome. Though i'm quite happy with my DNA 30.


 
Yeah I know what you mean, gear is so expensive (on top of buying guitars haha).

I have a dna 30 hana mod as a backup and use my IPV as my main and vape that at 43w. Smoooooth as


----------



## will_shred

Pezshreds said:


> Yeah I know what you mean, gear is so expensive (on top of buying guitars haha).
> 
> I have a dna 30 hana mod as a backup and use my IPV as my main and vape that at 43w. Smoooooth as



You should really try just doing a 1-1.5 ohm single coil. You'll get way better battery life. I was running a .5 ohm twisted coil before, but there really isn't much difference between the two vapor or flavor wise IMHO I just can actually get a solid day out of my vaporshark, where before I would only get 1-2 hours max.


----------



## Pezshreds

I've had numerous builds, anywhere from .3 (on mech) up to 1.8, I'm loving my current setup though, flavour is hectic and clouds are huge. My battery life is pretty good. I'll usually get a full day out of it. Battery isn't an issue though, because I don't really go anywhere and I can charge it at work if needed


----------



## Forrest_H

My OKR parts should be here soon, I'm excited. Thank god I work at a computer company and we have tons of badass soldering irons and spare resistors/caps 

Has anyone ever run into burning with the fogger v4.1? I did a single .6 ohm coil, and I can get some decent pulls off of it for a little bit, but then it just can't wick properly. The draw is super tight as well, maybe I need to drill the airhole out a tad bit more?


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Well my final verdict on the nautilus is I love it. It took a bit of getting used to a bigger air draw, and some juice that I used to like is now just harsh and unappealing, but the stuff my local shop makes is fantastic.


----------



## Forrest_H

]

HNGGHHHHHHH

Current setup since my OKR fell through  I didn't see the email from Mouser telling me that my card info was invalid, so they cancelled the order. Oh well.


----------



## Forrest_H

Bump because Blue Goodness






Loved it until the threads on the battery cap f'ed up  hopefully a replacement is inbound...


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Went home for Thanksgiving and the local shop was having a fantastic Black Friday deal- any mod and a Mutation X RDA, two batteries, and a charger for $100. I had to do it. Unfortunately the list of things banned from planes-the one that includes guns and radioactive material- also includes lithium batteries so I'm on standby for a few days until my girl can ship them out to me.


----------



## Forrest_H

Wait, they aren't allowed?

I'm flying out to California for Christmas, this is worrying me


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Yeah something about 5 years in jail and a $250,000 fine...


----------



## Sketches

will_shred said:


> pics?



Was away on tour sorry, will get some pics tomorrow. I admit though, I had trouble keeping everything charged and working whilst away as I wasn't prepared. Back on the cigs but now I am home, starting vape only again tomorrow.


----------



## Sketches

Oh yeah and funny story, I was flying from Berlin to Bucharest and totally forgot my 26500 4nine was in my carry on with the trident v2.

'What the hell is this!?'

'an electronic ciagrette'

'Seriously!?'

'Yeah'

'Holy shit that is ....ing huge!' (exact words i kid you not)

Then he was just like, alright have a nice flight.


----------



## Ajb667

I ordered a Kanger EMOW mega, and it was supposed to be here today. However, USPS hasnt update the tracking info in 3 days, even though I paid for two day shipping. If its not here tomorrow, I'll probably file a claim. Since it hasn't updated in 3 days Im worried it got stolen. 

I hope it gets here tomorrow, because I'm REALLY excited


----------



## will_shred

I'm getting serious GAS for a DNA 40 and an RTA. Last year the Kayfun was the best RTA on the market, but now you have the Billow, the Atlantis, the Turbo, Kayfun v4, the Orchid, they all look so awesome.

So, which one shall it be?


----------



## psycle_1

I got an Atlantis along with a IPV3 on Black Friday. Atlantis is low on flavor IMO compared to my old Kayfun Lite Plus as well as my Plume Veil RDA. Just my experience.


----------



## Forrest_H

will_shred said:


> I'm getting serious GAS for a DNA 40 and an RTA. Last year the Kayfun was the best RTA on the market, but now you have the Billow, the Atlantis, the Turbo, Kayfun v4, the Orchid, they all look so awesome.
> 
> So, which one shall it be?



Orchid pl0x

so I know if it sucks or not


----------



## will_shred

Forrest_H said:


> Orchid pl0x
> 
> so I know if it sucks or not



i'm leaning towards maybe a Kayfun v4 clone. I want something that's a tank but hits like an RDA.


----------



## SjPedro

this is gonna sound stupid as all hell but bare with me. 

I never smoked in my life. 
I had the taste for smoking a hookah with my girlfriend from time to time. We didn't smoke more often because...well...have you ever prepared one? takes too damn long and after a while you get sick of it and want to stop... plus it leaves ashes and you have to clean that stuff. 
What did we do? we bought vapers with just a bit of nicotine (about 6mg) just to take the edge off of work/university/whatever. 
Happy vaper and consider it a portable hookah. 
You may start judging


----------



## Forrest_H

will_shred said:


> i'm leaning towards maybe a Kayfun v4 clone. I want something that's a tank but hits like an RDA.



What are you gonna run it at? From what I remember, the Kayfun can't handle anything below like .8, did this change with the v4? Or are you not building super low anyways?


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

All my college buddies love my Nautilus setup and hate my Mutation X/Panzer setup. It is an insanely warm vape even on three holes, not to mention the 18 I use it at. I love everything about it except that the RDA rusts really easily.


----------



## Forrest_H

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> All my college buddies love my Nautilus setup and hate my Mutation X/Panzer setup. It is an insanely warm vape even on three holes, not to mention the 18 I use it at. I love everything about it except that the RDA rusts really easily.



It's rusting?? 

How'd you manage that? I'm not belittling, by the way, I'm genuinely curious


----------



## JSanta

My old Army boss moved back to VA and started a juice company called 6 Shot Vapor Company. I went to visit the shop he works in (Battlefield Vapor Supply) and bought my first KangerTech Emow kit and a few of the 6 shot juices. I've been dipping for years and just after one night I'm done with it. He's helping me cut back on the nicotine levels until I get to 0. 

If anyone is in Northern VA, go check out Battlefield at the Manassas Mall. Great staff, and a nice selection. Big props to my mentor and good friend for starting his own business too. I would be remiss not to post links.

https://www.facebook.com/6shotvapor
https://www.facebook.com/battlefieldvaporsupply


----------



## will_shred

Forrest_H said:


> What are you gonna run it at? From what I remember, the Kayfun can't handle anything below like .8, did this change with the v4? Or are you not building super low anyways?



Supposedly many new generation RTA's can handle up to 40 watts. More airflow, bigger juice wells, ect. I'll probably be building regular old micro coils, just because I don't want to be bothered to use anything else and I use regulated box mods anyway.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Forrest_H said:


> It's rusting??
> 
> How'd you manage that? I'm not belittling, by the way, I'm genuinely curious



I have insanely acidic hands. I can rust out guitar strings in a week of under 1 hr practice, and I have ruined art pieces just carrying them before. If I stop touching the thing it won't be an issue.


----------



## will_shred

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> I have insanely acidic hands. I can rust out guitar strings in a week of under 1 hr practice, and I have ruined art pieces just carrying them before. If I stop touching the thing it won't be an issue.



I've heard of that problem before  Mark Morton of Lamb of God says that he has to semi-regularly replace the bridges on his guitars because of his corrosive sweat. 

So I think i'm sold on the Aspire Atlantis, I got to try one out today at my local B&M and WOW. It's really amazing. It's a clearo that hits exactly like a dripper, I don't know what more you could want. I will be getting one of these, probably after the holidays. It's like a dripper but without any of the downsides of a dripper.


----------



## JSanta

After just two days I'm off of my 8 year relationship with dip. I'm vaping Queen's Custard and it has the best flavor. Next step is to get into a different device. My buddy that owns 6 Shot is going to get me setup right and not break the bank. Pretty good community of vapors in this area. More than anything I'm glad to not be dipping.


----------



## Sketches

JSanta said:


> After just two days I'm off of my 8 year relationship with dip. I'm vaping Queen's Custard and it has the best flavor. Next step is to get into a different device. My buddy that owns 6 Shot is going to get me setup right and not break the bank. Pretty good community of vapors in this area. More than anything I'm glad to not be dipping.



Is that like Snuss? The stuff you shove in your lip?


----------



## Sketches

SjPedro said:


> this is gonna sound stupid as all hell but bare with me.
> 
> I never smoked in my life.
> I had the taste for smoking a hookah with my girlfriend from time to time. We didn't smoke more often because...well...have you ever prepared one? takes too damn long and after a while you get sick of it and want to stop... plus it leaves ashes and you have to clean that stuff.
> What did we do? we bought vapers with just a bit of nicotine (about 6mg) just to take the edge off of work/university/whatever.
> Happy vaper and consider it a portable hookah.
> You may start judging



Not going to judge 

I actually know a guy who is a pretty heavy smoker. Turns out he had never smoked until about a year ago and his friend gave him an ego-c and he progressed from that to cigarettes. 

I mean I can't rag on him too much as all smokers did start afterall. Seems like an odd way to do it though.


----------



## JSanta

Sketches said:


> Is that like Snuss? The stuff you shove in your lip?



Same shit, different name. Manufacturing process is different. I've had real Swedish Snuss and it is completely different than what I was dipping. Either way, that stuff messes up your mouth bad.


----------



## Sketches

JSanta said:


> Same shit, different name. Manufacturing process is different. I've had real Swedish Snuss and it is completely different than what I was dipping. Either way, that stuff messes up your mouth bad.


Only had the swedish stuff once, it's actually banned in most of Europe.Was always under the impression it wasn't as bad as smoking but I guess any tar filled tobacco in your body is a very bad thing (says the 40 to 60 a day smoker)


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Finals week and I'm through half a pack even with two vapes going nonstop. Dammit.


----------



## JSanta

Sketches said:


> Only had the swedish stuff once, it's actually banned in most of Europe.Was always under the impression it wasn't as bad as smoking but I guess any tar filled tobacco in your body is a very bad thing (says the 40 to 60 a day smoker)



I think it's commonly believed that smokeless tobacco is not as bad as cigarettes and that is simply not true. It will mess your mouth up, make your teeth fall out, and give you cancer just like other tobacco products. 

I get that "safety" of vaping is still being argued, I think that it will be found that it's not nearly as bad as traditional smoking.


----------



## will_shred

JSanta said:


> I think it's commonly believed that smokeless tobacco is not as bad as cigarettes and that is simply not true. It will mess your mouth up, make your teeth fall out, and give you cancer just like other tobacco products.
> 
> I get that "safety" of vaping is still being argued, I think that it will be found that it's not nearly as bad as traditional smoking.



There have actually been several studies on the particulates in vaporized e-liquid. It's been found that they are exponentially less toxic that cigarettes, borderline harmless even. The only data that's missing is long term case studies, which i'm not at all undercutting the importance of. I'm just saying, we already know quite a bit about E-cigarette vapor.


----------



## Forrest_H

JSanta said:


> I think it's commonly believed that smokeless tobacco is not as bad as cigarettes and that is simply not true. It will mess your mouth up, make your teeth fall out, and give you cancer just like other tobacco products.
> 
> I get that "safety" of vaping is still being argued, I think that it will be found that it's not nearly as bad as traditional smoking.



The mess your mouth up I can see. 

Vaping gives me serious dry mouth, but I stop vaping before bed and brush the hell out of my teeth. Of course, this was after my teeth started randomly chipping, and although I was told it was just a calcium deficiency and lack of vitamin D, I still brush my teeth like a madman 

I'm not calling you a liar or anything in the realm of that, but do you have any links to studies showing cancerous effects? Again, not calling you a liar, just gives me more motivation to move from 6mg down to 3, and to finally be done.



Will, did you ever decide which tank you were gonna get?


----------



## vilk

Um, I don't think anyone is arguing that nicotine gives you cancer. It's other things in the tobacco that does that.

I too am worried (albeit not enough to not vape) about the safety of it all, but it would certainly have nothing to do with gaseous nicotine. I'd be far more concerned with the OTHER chemicals that are in the juices-- pv/vg/who knows what the hell these flavors are coming from--in a gaseous form interacting with not only alveoli in our lungs but also the sensitive membranes of our mouth.

Nicotine is to my understanding a chemical very similar to caffeine, and neither of them are known carcinogens... right?


edit: I just realized that I might be reading into that a little to much and maybe you weren't even making that implication


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Nicotine is a bit similar to caffeine obviously, as they are in the same family. Nicotine DOES cause long-term heart problems, but these are heavily outweighed by the insanity that the chemicals in tobacco smoke cause. It's not safe, but it won't coat your lungs in tar or cause cancer.


----------



## will_shred

Forrest_H said:


> The mess your mouth up I can see.
> 
> Vaping gives me serious dry mouth, but I stop vaping before bed and brush the hell out of my teeth. Of course, this was after my teeth started randomly chipping, and although I was told it was just a calcium deficiency and lack of vitamin D, I still brush my teeth like a madman
> 
> I'm not calling you a liar or anything in the realm of that, but do you have any links to studies showing cancerous effects? Again, not calling you a liar, just gives me more motivation to move from 6mg down to 3, and to finally be done.
> 
> 
> 
> Will, did you ever decide which tank you were gonna get?



I'm pretty sure that my girlfriend ordered me an Aspire Atlantis because I kept raving about it and my birthday is in 10 days. She's the best. 

On another note, I accidentally flushed my top cap down the toilet yesterday. My mod was slightly sticking out of my pocket when I went to take a piss, I leaned over to flush and the fvcking thing came loose and fell right into the toilet as it was flushing. No top cap? No problem. Duct tape solves all.  I have a replacement one en route, $6 with free shipping off of ebay. 







Sorry for the massive image size, I really need to figure out how to scale these down.


----------



## JSanta

Forrest_H said:


> The mess your mouth up I can see.
> 
> Vaping gives me serious dry mouth, but I stop vaping before bed and brush the hell out of my teeth. Of course, this was after my teeth started randomly chipping, and although I was told it was just a calcium deficiency and lack of vitamin D, I still brush my teeth like a madman
> 
> I'm not calling you a liar or anything in the realm of that, but do you have any links to studies showing cancerous effects? Again, not calling you a liar, just gives me more motivation to move from 6mg down to 3, and to finally be done.
> 
> 
> 
> Will, did you ever decide which tank you were gonna get?



Are you asking me if there are studies that show smokeless tobacco can give you mouth cancer? Smokeless Tobacco and Cancer - National Cancer Institute Links to numerous studies

If you're asking if vaping causes cancer, I didn't speculate on that previously nor will I. There have not been enough long term studies to indicate one way or the other. Though the most recent research from British scientists indicates that vaping is a safer alternative to traditional tobacco products.


----------



## Forrest_H

JSanta said:


> Are you asking me if there are studies that show smokeless tobacco can give you mouth cancer? Smokeless Tobacco and Cancer - National Cancer Institute Links to numerous studies
> 
> If you're asking if vaping causes cancer, I didn't speculate on that previously nor will I. There have not been enough long term studies to indicate one way or the other. Though the most recent research from British scientists indicates that vaping is a safer alternative to traditional tobacco products.



J, I totally read your post wrong, I'm terribly sorry. I look stupid right now. 

Work has been painfully keeping me awake.


----------



## Forrest_H

will_shred said:


> I'm pretty sure that my girlfriend ordered me an Aspire Atlantis because I kept raving about it and my birthday is in 10 days. She's the best.
> 
> On another note, I accidentally flushed my top cap down the toilet yesterday. My mod was slightly sticking out of my pocket when I went to take a piss, I leaned over to flush and the fvcking thing came loose and fell right into the toilet as it was flushing. No top cap? No problem. Duct tape solves all.  I have a replacement one en route, $6 with free shipping off of ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the massive image size, I really need to figure out how to scale these down.



Imgur has an image size edit option


----------



## JSanta

Forrest_H said:


> J, I totally read your post wrong, I'm terribly sorry. I look stupid right now.
> 
> Work has been painfully keeping me awake.



It's all good bro! You don't look stupid. I think if it helps bring out how unhealthy tobacco products are then it's a good thing. I dipped for nearly 10 years. Less than a week being off it it and my mouth feels and looks much much better.

To reiterate, the literature on vaping is kind of odd because some says it's a better alternative, some say the complete opposite. I don't think that children should do it, nor is handling the e-juice with bare hands a great idea either (I mean literally putting the juice on your hands) because the nicotine concentrated can poison you (just like concentrated caffeine can as well). Based on my understanding of the ingredients in juice, I will go out on a limb and say that it's probably not completely safe, but safer than traditional tobacco products.

Anyone that wants to do anything potentially harmful, whether smoking, vaping, sky diving, skiing, or walking down the street needs to know as much about the activity to keep themselves as safe as possible. Everything we do is killing us somehow from what you ready anyway


----------



## will_shred

JSanta said:


> It's all good bro! You don't look stupid. I think if it helps bring out how unhealthy tobacco products are then it's a good thing. I dipped for nearly 10 years. Less than a week being off it it and my mouth feels and looks much much better.
> 
> To reiterate, the literature on vaping is kind of odd because some says it's a better alternative, some say the complete opposite. I don't think that children should do it, nor is handling the e-juice with bare hands a great idea either (I mean literally putting the juice on your hands) because the nicotine concentrated can poison you (just like concentrated caffeine can as well). Based on my understanding of the ingredients in juice, I will go out on a limb and say that it's probably not completely safe, but safer than traditional tobacco products.
> 
> Anyone that wants to do anything potentially harmful, whether smoking, vaping, sky diving, skiing, or walking down the street needs to know as much about the activity to keep themselves as safe as possible. Everything we do is killing us somehow from what you ready anyway



If your interested, this is a database that tracks all of the actual science on vapes. There's a ton of good information on here from very credible sources. 

http://www.ecigarette-research.com/web/index.php/research/2014


----------



## jamesfarrell

I've had every damn device you can think of. Now I have the best. No fuss. Coil and (readyxwick) lasts like a month or more. This thing is the balls. 

Reo Mini


----------



## Fred the Shred

Mini Nautilus and iStick here. Great stuff in a remarkably long duration and portable package IMO.


----------



## will_shred

Fred the Shred said:


> Mini Nautilus and iStick here. Great stuff in a remarkably long duration and portable package IMO.



Fred you're a vaper? I never would've thought hahaha.


----------



## jamesfarrell

Now remember kids, don't be blowing huge plumes of vapor in restaurants, keep that shit on the down low.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Fred the Shred said:


> Mini Nautilus and iStick here. Great stuff in a remarkably long duration and portable package IMO.





will_shred said:


> Fred you're a vaper? I never would've thought hahaha.



Same here. 'Specially since Fred is tied for first as my favorite guitarist.

The other is Marco Sfogli.

And a group shot for relephants, with added dorm-living related necessities, such as caffeine, tootsie pops, and a multimeter. Ignore the pack of lights behind the computer.


----------



## Fred the Shred

Yeah, I do vape. Didn't start that long ago but even when I tried it first on a "meh" e-cig I saw a lot of potential to it and it tasted great. The kit I have now is the latest I've got and it kicks the ass of most mods I tried thus far.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

If it wasn't apparent in the last pic, here's what I was talking about with rusting. Note the not-real-copper Panzer clone is still shiny.


----------



## Pezshreds

IPV3, Mutation X2 at 0.2 and some beer (Y)


----------



## JSanta

No pictures to share right now (not allowed to have personal cell phones at work) but I picked up an iTaste MVP 2.0 and a larger KangerTech Aerotank V2 this weekend. My non-smoker/tobacco wife is going to use my other device if she ever feels the want or need. She has a 3mg combination of juices.

Big improvement over the quality of the vaping experience. Once I finish my MBA in about 6 months my buddy will teach me how to build and I will build a 40w box mod with him.


----------



## Ajb667

I ordered juice from 2 different sites, one on November 28th and one on dec 7th. It hasn't even SHIPPED. Im pretty pissed. USPS says they got the shipping label info but haven't gotten boxes from either company yet. Anyone have similar experiences? I ordered from Paramount Vapor and E-Cig City Long Beach.


----------



## JSanta

Ajb667 said:


> I ordered juice from 2 different sites, one on November 28th and one on dec 7th. It hasn't even SHIPPED. Im pretty pissed. USPS says they got the shipping label info but haven't gotten boxes from either company yet. Anyone have similar experiences? I ordered from Paramount Vapor and E-Cig City Long Beach.



Only place I order online is Giant Vapes. Best service and selection without a doubt.


----------



## will_shred

This thing is the bees knees. It has more airflow than my Tobh Atty, and the machining is top notch. I'm running it at 22 watts but it feels like it can handle a lot more. It's also really, really thirsty. Btw, not a single dry hit no matter how big of a drag I take. The BDC coils are genius.


----------



## vilk

So I'm running a 20w istick and a nautilus mini

I normally vape 70/30 vg/pg, but the other day I accidentally picked up some 50/50. I don't like it at all--way to thin, the vapor feels thin, the taste is too burny. I picked up some 100%vg to balance it out, and boy is this shit great! I basically just fill it 3/4 up with 100%vg (menthol) and then just drop some of the 50/50 in to give it a little flavor.

So I decide what I need to actually do is go out and buy some 100% vg juice that actually has a good flavor to it (the menthol I bought is practically flavorless. Which is kind of a good thing since it's just acting as a carrier for my other juice).

But dudeman at the shop says,
"You can't smoke 100% vg juice with that nautilus mini. It won't wick. It will burn out your coil"
--but! this vg juice he gave me is clearly only as viscous (if not less) than the juice that I have been using in my mixes. I dunno who to believe.

I believe you. Y'all nautilus mini duders ever vape 100%vg? (as in, not diluted with water or something. Just pure vg and then some flavoring I guess)


----------



## Alex Kenivel

I put down the e-poot (what the wife and I call a PV) for a while now, but our trip to Hawaii left me with nothing to smoke (read:thc) so I got the jonze and picked up a disposable Blu at an ABC store (think Hawaiian 7-11).

Now that I'm back home I dusted off my eVic and cleaned/juiced up my Kanger PT2.


----------



## Daniel13

oh nice a vaping thread lol i've been vaping for almost 2 and a half years, using 2 provari minis for work and using nemesis clones at home.

also new to this forum since i started using a bass VI as my main guitar


----------



## leandroab

So, I don't smoke. (I enjoy to shmeeookey a beewl [workaholics reference] once in a while)

I found this disposable Blu E-cig laying around my friend's house and gave it some tokes. Didn't feel anything. Then I vaped some more. No dice. Again... Nope... At least 10 full drags...

So, I ask:

Wat is nicoteen feels?



EDIT: MAYBE it's running out of juice? I couldn't know. That's my guess because I should definitely feel something ahahahahah


----------



## Daniel13

leandroab said:


> So, I don't smoke. (I enjoy to shmeeookey a beewl [workaholics reference] once in a while)
> 
> I found this disposable Blu E-cig laying around my friend's house and gave it some tokes. Didn't feel anything. Then I vaped some more. No dice. Again... Nope... At least 10 full drags...
> 
> So, I ask:
> 
> Wat is nicoteen feels?
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: MAYBE it's running out of juice? I couldn't know. That's my guess because I should definitely feel something ahahahahah



best way i can describe it is that it acts similar to caffeine, you don't really feel anything from drinking a can of mountain dew but after a few years of drinking it alot, going i without kinda sucks. as for you with the blu, those are pretty weak and it was probably a low nic level, takes a full battery from one of those to get anything.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Yeah get any battery with a decent tank (Nautilus, etc.) and fill it up with 18 mg juice. So much nicotine. So. Much.


----------



## GoldDragon

I've always wondered, why not just chew nicorette?

Part of the mysticism and appeal of cigarettes is the smoke and embers, ecigs look dumb.


----------



## stradfire

I find that I can stop at will whenever I want, though I've never had anything more than a 8 cig a day habit...
I own a couple vape pens. Think I have watermelon in one and some crazy shit like boston cream pie cupcakes in the other  they're okay, but I'm in a non-smoking phase, so they're not getting used so much. 
Not to say I don't smoke. I'm just off the tobacco for a while ;]


----------



## Daniel13

GoldDragon said:


> I've always wondered, why not just chew nicorette?
> 
> Part of the mysticism and appeal of cigarettes is the smoke and embers, ecigs look dumb.



nicorette is expensive and honestly doesn't help very many people quit, ecigs are cheap and allow you to still get the same experience as smoking. and on the plus side you reduce the addiction by quite a bit and can still choose the nicotine you use. i use 24mg at work but when i'm at home dripping i use 6mg


----------



## vilk

@GD I don't think anyone is vaping for the looks. We're all aware that it's a mouth fedora. And even though I consider myself to maybe care about appearances a bit more than the next guy, this is one of those things where the way that it makes me feel overrides.

Yeah, smoking cigarettes is cool. Always has been, always will be. (Jerry Seinfeld makes the argument that it's because smoking is about 1 step away from breathing fire.) But when you live in a place where smokes are 11$ a pack and throwing your butts gets you ticketed, you start to see the appeal of vaping much more quickly.

Not to mention how much better it is for smoking in your car or at home. 
I still like smoking cigarettes when I'm hanging out with my friends at a bar or something. You're right, the burning embers et al are part of the fun of a cigarette. And ashing and stabbing it out when you're done. But I think that most people would agree, it's the inhaling and blowing out of visible smoke is the main thing about smoking. And vaping does at least get you close to that. Closer than nicorette, anyway.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

My dripper satisfies that little kid in me that used to look at his breath when it was cold. Plus, nicotine high. Plus I like copper things. Plus I drink a ton of soda and I like tasting sweet things. Plus it gives me something to do with my hands. Plus an attractive girl in my dorm does it. Plus I can do it inside.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

Hey guys!

So I've been a long time member/lurker of SSO for awhile now, though I have fallen off being as active here as I would like thanks to a host of things.... but this happens to mean good news for this specific thread! Part of the reason I've been absent is from trying to get my new business venture off the ground - _* Vendetta Vapor!*_

Not to sound like some stereotypical, super cheesy sales pitch, but we are a few dudes from Reno, NV who decided that there was too little high quality e-liquid on the market currently, so we endeavored to start making our own good stuff. We only use food-grade ingredients made here in the good ol' U.S. of A. and strive to deliver the best vaping experience possible. Our flavor list is rather expansive - over 60+ flavors currently and we are always trying to come up with new ones! We also can make liquid to most any specification: VG/PG ratios, nicotine contents, menthol crystal addition, etc.

Since we are still somewhat of a small operation, we wanted to try and start whoring ourselves out to smaller online communities first to hopefully ease our way into online sales/shipping/etc. I've been a lover of SSO for a long while now, so I immediately thought to offer you all something here as a token of my appreciation and love for this forum:

If you order any liquid from our site, use the special code *SSOVV15* during checkout to get 15% off your order 

Please feel free to use that code as many times as you like! That offer stands indefinitely for now. Also - do provide us feedback if you have any! I'll start checking here more regularly and you can also reach out to us through our website: _Vendetta Vapor_ or Facebook page: _https://www.facebook.com/vendettavaporreno_

Happy Vaping, SSO!

Keegan

(PS - Mods: I hope this is an OK place to post this. If it needs to be moved to one of the dealer pages, let me know!)


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Holy cow that's a lot of options! I get the whole vibe you're going for with the descriptions but it would be cool to at least get a little info in there besides pictures. Aside from that, you can expect an order from me within a few weeks once my current stuff starts to run low


----------



## Tang

Just picked up an Atlantis and CF battery. I love it. So much.


----------



## Pezshreds

vilk said:


> But when you live in a place where smokes are 11$ a pack and throwing your butts gets you ticketed, you start to see the appeal of vaping much more quickly.



A packet of 30 cigarettes costs $31 in Australia haha. It's $290 for flicking a butt unlit and $580 for flicking a lit one. Yay Australia


----------



## will_shred

GoldDragon said:


> I've always wondered, why not just chew nicorette?
> 
> Part of the mysticism and appeal of cigarettes is the smoke and embers, ecigs look dumb.



I don't remember anyone asking for your opinion on the coolness of e-cigs dude. And smoke and embers? My simple RDA setup chucks bigger clouds than a hookah. With less cancer.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia

I've always loved smoking but never got into it for health reasons. I liked the taste and the act of doing it (so cool behind the bike sheds at school - nah, there's something about smoking that allures me!) but the health issues and the amount my mum smokes (and her health issues) made me unable to deal with it. Back when I smoked pot I'd always pass on joints that weren't rolled pure, just because the thought of inhaling tobacco made me sick.

Now I'm really loving the idea of vaping. I've just got a new job and will be able to afford a vapestick (UK company, looks pretty awesome) and I tell you - looking through this thread, this seems like an awesome hobby and something I can't wait to get into.


----------



## will_shred

jarvncaredoc said:


> I've always loved smoking but never got into it for health reasons. I liked the taste and the act of doing it (so cool behind the bike sheds at school - nah, there's something about smoking that allures me!) but the health issues and the amount my mum smokes (and her health issues) made me unable to deal with it. Back when I smoked pot I'd always pass on joints that weren't rolled pure, just because the thought of inhaling tobacco made me sick.
> 
> Now I'm really loving the idea of vaping. I've just got a new job and will be able to afford a vapestick (UK company, looks pretty awesome) and I tell you - looking through this thread, this seems like an awesome hobby and something I can't wait to get into.



That vapestick looks like garbage, to put in gently. Pick up an eleaf iStick and a kanger aerotank. You'll be golden.


----------



## Forrest_H

Giving the Sigelei 100 Watt Plus and Atlantis a try. Good combo so far.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia

will_shred said:


> That vapestick looks like garbage, to put in gently. Pick up an eleaf iStick and a kanger aerotank. You'll be golden.



That sure shat in my cheerios. Care to explain why, for an idiot who has no idea what he's talking about?


----------



## jamesfarrell

I've had all those sticks and devices where you replace the premade coils and had nothing but pain, aggravation and wasted money. I use this now, as I mentioned. The only reason I mention this over and over is because with this device (REO Mini LP) and a Reomizer 2 LP (low profile) with readyx wick and self made coil, I can literally vape for months without touching the coil and wick. 

I don't have the dry hits and coil and wick problems that all the other devices have. The readyx wick you can dry burn over and over after running it under water to clean it and you're good for another few weeks. Readyx wick is the best sh|t ever. A foot costs $8 and lasts a year. If I do rebuild it, it takes about 5 minutes to do a micro coil in a 1/16" drill bit, then a 1/4" of readyx wick and I'm good to go. 

I've wasted about 2k previously as I might have mentioned and then bit down and got this $200 setup and the rest is just juice. I bought this pemix of 250ml for $11 and the flavors for $2 each. I add 1 drop of flavor for 1ml of premix 50%PG / 50%VG 18mg nic and I'm basically vaping for free. Gubmt doesn't like that 

The Reo is made in Maine by a guy named Rob. It's USA quality. It's taken several 6' or more drops to concrete and survived without a scratch, or if it does scratch, I'll just buff it out. It's a strictly mechanical mod, and I have a square bottle that fits in the mini that holds 6ml, as much as the REO grand. The stock mini bottle holds 3ml, which is sort of a pain in the ass.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Still have not found any ejuice as tasty as vapable as Space Jam Eclipse. Just ran out, time to make a trip to my local vape shop


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Well I guess I'm out of low VG juice for my portable setup. Walking to the store is such a PITA when you're in college and don't have a car. I'm heavily considering a subtank mini and VV mod to replace the Atlantis/eGo twist setup I'm running now after Rip Tripper's glowing review and my decision that my battery is just too damn long to fit in my pocket comfortably. On the bright side, tax return season is upon us so I'll have a little cash to drop.

In other news, my Mutation X is starting to turn green and I'm kind of okay with that.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

I don't know what it is, but I've been vaping unflavored juice and seem to like it more than flavors.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

GoldDragon said:


> ecigs look dumb.


----------



## will_shred

Alex Kenivel said:


>



Ohhhhhh how I wish we still had the rep system. Like, why even post in the thread if you're just going to be a dick?

On topic: I've had a few spacejam flavors, but the last bottle I got from them was just so terrible I haven't bought from them since. I might have to give them a revisit.

Also, my roommate/bro just ordered his first vape setup. I have to admit i'm pretty ....ing jelly. Doge V2, Stillare, and a Cana mod. We built up the Stillare last night with a twisted .28 gauge coil and it's hard going back to the TOBH after hitting it. The flavor is outstanding, the vapor production is insane, and it's just a $12 ebay clone.


----------



## vilk

Space Jam tastes OK, but I don't care for anything that's 50/50. I've found at least 2 different local juices that come up with the same flavor as andromeda but in 80/20 or 70/30.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia

will_shred said:


> That vapestick looks like garbage, to put in gently. Pick up an eleaf iStick and a kanger aerotank. You'll be golden.



This is still gnawing at me! Anyone care to clarify why the vapestick is garbage? I'd love to know as I really can't pick out quality in stuff like this besides the obvious.


----------



## jamesfarrell

I know a female that *had* one. I tried it and laughed. No offense. Like guitars, you have to know what you're doing. 

With all that noob vape stuff, they rely on you having to buy consumables. Coils and wicks, that are made in China and 1/2 the time do not work. China just makes stuff, they don't care if it works. Karma is coming bitches. 

Anyhow vape is like guitars. You can get a nice Ibanez Prestige, or you can go to Kmart and get a Cort and be pissed off every time you play. 

Now I've beat the REO mod thing to death on this thread. But like I said, if you get a good setup where you learn to build your own coils and wicks, you're better off. 

To clarify why I thought this device sucked? I took a hit off it. No flavor, almost no vapor. I then told her to try mine and then she was like, "I get it."


----------



## Daniel13

not everything from china is terrible, kanger and innokin are a couple good companies that i wouldn't mind buying from, but i'm at peace with what i've been using for so long, 2 provari minis for work and mechs for at home, even been building the same coils for 2 years now lol 

does anyone else here use xc-116? or "readyxwick" hate the new name. but i've been using it for quite a while and i love it, practically lasts forever


----------



## jamesfarrell

Daniel13 said:


> not everything from china is terrible, kanger and innokin are a couple good companies that i wouldn't mind buying from, but i'm at peace with what i've been using for so long, 2 provari minis for work and mechs for at home, even been building the same coils for 2 years now lol
> 
> does anyone else here use xc-116? or "readyxwick" hate the new name. but i've been using it for quite a while and i love it, practically lasts forever



Readyxwick or go f*** your mother. Sh|t is the sh|t and I use nothing else.


----------



## Daniel13

jamesfarrell said:


> Readyxwick or go f*** your mother. Sh|t is the sh|t and I use nothing else.



yeah i usually don't jump on new stuff or "bandwagons" i mean i'm still using carto's as my daily carry. but yeah this stuff is awesome, i just have to find a better way to remove it to torch it and put it back in without shredding it lol


----------



## JSanta

I finally decided to try my RBA deck on my Subtank after two bum OCC coils. Major difference in taste. I will only keep replacement coils handy if I am too lazy to make new coils. Currently running a Solara DNA30.

Next thing I'd like to buy is a proper dripper, but I have no desire to get into cloud chasing or having to carry juice with me to work. The RBA really took care of the problems I was having with the Subtank.


----------



## Forrest_H

JSanta said:


> I finally decided to try my RBA deck on my Subtank after two bum OCC coils. Major difference in taste. I will only keep replacement coils handy if I am too lazy to make new coils. Currently running a Solara DNA30.
> 
> Next thing I'd like to buy is a proper dripper, but I have no desire to get into cloud chasing or having to carry juice with me to work. The RBA really took care of the problems I was having with the Subtank.



Did you have any trouble getting the Subtank to read? I tried for 2 hours to get the damned thing to work on my Sigelei and had no such luck


----------



## JSanta

Forrest_H said:


> Did you have any trouble getting the Subtank to read? I tried for 2 hours to get the damned thing to work on my Sigelei and had no such luck



No problems at all. If you're using the original, make sure the components are screwed tightly together. Initially, I couldn't get my Solara to pick it up, but that was because I didn't have the airflow component and base put together well enough. How's your 510 connector on your Sigeli? If it's adjustable you might need to raise it a bit to make better contact.


----------



## jamesfarrell

I upgraded my system to a Fitzgibbons 5000 with a dual donkulator valve and a hydro coil with a whip snap shlaggle knocker. The thing is sublime.


----------



## psycle_1

Just got myself a Subtank Mini... Played around with the Marquis and Plume Veil v1.5 RDA's (both clones), but lost flavor. With the Subtank Mini using the .5 ohm coil @ 30 watts the flavor is back.


----------



## JSanta

psycle_1 said:


> Just got myself a Subtank Mini... Played around with the Marquis and Plume Veil v1.5 RDA's (both clones), but lost flavor. With the Subtank Mini using the .5 ohm coil @ 30 watts the flavor is back.



When you try the RDA that came with it I think you'll get even more flavor.


----------



## Forrest_H

jamesfarrell said:


> I upgraded my system to a Fitzgibbons 5000 with a dual donkulator valve and a hydro coil with a whip snap shlaggle knocker. The thing is sublime.



GO HOME JAMES


----------



## will_shred

Speaking of China, my roommate is now rocking a Hana DNA 30 clone from Fasttech and a Doge V2 RDA, this setup kicks so much ass. The doge is my new favorite dripper. In single coil mode the airflow is perfect and the flavor is awesome. Hs also managed to snag one of the last authentic VTC4's in the county, i'm jelly.


----------



## ittoa666

So I'm fairly new to the vape game, but I'm loving it. Got a doge v1 clone the other day and got my buddy to set up a 3 coil build. Loving it.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Just got a mini sub tank myself. Had a problem with the prebuilt coils where they'd burn out and my mod would shock me after 20 mins of use. Using the RBA coil now and have yet to have a problem!  
Best flavor/vapor I've ever had on a tank


----------



## JSanta

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Just got a mini sub tank myself. Had a problem with the prebuilt coils where they'd burn out and my mod would shock me after 20 mins of use. Using the RBA coil now and have yet to have a problem!
> Best flavor/vapor I've ever had on a tank



HUGE difference in flavor when I switched to the RBA as well. Be careful when you rewick because those juice channels are easy to block. Once I got that figured out it was fantastic. 

Just got a Freakshow last weekend and I am loving that. Vaporshark dna40 is in the mail as well


----------



## Tang

I'm considering moving to flavorless liquids.. probably 50/50 @ .6 nicotine. Anyone try this?

I've gotten pretty damn paranoid over diacetyl :/


----------



## vilk

diacetyl is probably bad for you.. But it's already in cigarettes. So at least it's not going to do anything worse to you than cigarette smoke. I know that's maybe not comforting to most people but if I weren't vaping I'd probably still be smoking. And apparently the disease that is associated with diacetyl is not common in cigarette smokers, who generally die of other smoking related diseases first..

So if we do all die from diacetyl, we still will have outlived the smoking versions of ourselves.


----------



## dedsouth333

Bringing this thing back from the dead because NVD. Pics to come later this evening. 

I've been out of the vape game for quite a while but I'm busting back into it because I am determined to finally quit smoking (goddamnit lol).


----------



## dedsouth333

And here it is...





[/IMG]


----------



## will_shred

NICE dude! I was wondering where you'd gone.


----------



## dedsouth333

Yeah, sort of went into lurker mode but I'm trying to get back into the game. 

Got NGDs coming in the near future as well. Much excite! Haha

As for this. I am loving the hell out of this Sigeili/Arctic combo. Foolproof and no rebuilding for me. 

So what's everyone using for juice lately? I'm on some stuff from the local shop (we actually have a local shop! ) but I am looking to try some new, tasty, creamy juices if anyone has some recommendations.


----------



## vilk

I got this juice made by TWELVE the other day. They name each of the juices after zodiac sign? Anyhow I got Aquarius and it's flavor is lemon mojito and I dig it. It's funny how a few years ago they discovered a 13th zodiac but apparently astronomy/history isn't all that important to people who like astrology.


----------



## JSanta

On a big Teleos kick lately.


----------



## dedsouth333

Twelve has some cool sounding stuff. I wanted Leo to be something good but cinnamon and I don't normally get along very well when vaping. Scorpio sounds good though. 

Teleos has some great sounding stuff. The Milk sounds amazing, Dusk does, too. 

While looking at these I also found something called Vaper Jerry's (I wonder if he's related to Sailor Jerry) Oh R'lyeh that I want just for the name. 

Also found Chapter XII Hemmingway that sounded good.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Been a while since I've been in this thread. Nothings changed here, kanger 2 on an evic with unflavored liquid, with maybe a few drops of (insert random flavor here). 

I haven't been keeping track, but I think ive been vaping for 3 years now


----------



## watson503

I've been running a pretty basic set-up, e-Go C upgrade with an Aspire K1 with the bottom vertical coils. This month it'll be 7 months cigarette-free after 27 years of smoking.


----------



## will_shred

You could give Orphan Tears a try, by Fuzion Vapor.


----------



## vilk

I just read FuZion Vapor's site; Apparently their juice is 65%VG and 35% flavoring NOT PG.

Wtf does that mean? I thought PG _is_ the flavoring. Either way, I have eczema and allergy problems so I usually try to find juices with low PG, but if this stuff doesn't have any at all I gotta check it out. I just ordered a bottle of Zombie Tongue (spearmint cucumber melon). I actually mix my mint/menthol flavors with fruit flavors all the time in my tank and I love it so it seems right up my alley. I guess we'll find out!


----------



## dedsouth333

I just checked out Orphan Tears. It sounds really interesting. I may give that a go. 

35% flavor?! That seems like it would melt your taste buds.


----------



## JSanta

dedsouth333 said:


> Twelve has some cool sounding stuff. I wanted Leo to be something good but cinnamon and I don't normally get along very well when vaping. Scorpio sounds good though.
> 
> Teleos has some great sounding stuff. The Milk sounds amazing, Dusk does, too.
> 
> While looking at these I also found something called Vaper Jerry's (I wonder if he's related to Sailor Jerry) Oh R'lyeh that I want just for the name.
> 
> Also found Chapter XII Hemmingway that sounded good.



I bought five bottles of The Milk and always have a bottle of Crunch on had. His entire line is legit.


----------



## will_shred

Also, Cereal Killa by cloud nine vapor. That .... tastes exactly like Trix cereal, seriously it's uncanny.


----------



## JSanta

will_shred said:


> Also, Cereal Killa by cloud nine vapor. That .... tastes exactly like Trix cereal, seriously it's uncanny.



That is a really good one, I just tend to prefer a 70/30 mix instead of max VG. I do have about 20mLs in a Unicorn bottle somewhere...


----------



## vilk

Finally got that Zombie Killer from Fuzion. I like it a lot! I've been buying this stuff called "fire n ice" from a local shop as my main juice, and so far this is the first juice I've had that compares to the fresh bright taste it gives me, except it has some cucumber flavor in there to smooth it out and I'm not saying for sure but I might even like it better. Which kinda sucks because I'm grabbin fire n ice 30ml for 17 bucks and I'd never be able to pull that off with a nicer juice + shipping. But whatever it's still hella cheaper than smokes.

I wish vape shops were like a liquor store where they try to keep as many different brands and kinds as they can move. I find most vape shops have either only their own juice, or they have like one or two outside brands. I want to go to a vape shop that's got every kind of juice the owner can stock.

either way I'm giving Fuzion Vapor two thumbs up


----------



## Pezshreds

I vape about 70vg 30pg juice vilk. PG is what gives you the throat hit and thins the juice. VG is what makes the cloud. It's been said that higher PG juice gives you more flavour, but I've never had issues with higher VG. 

On tanks like the atlantis, nautilus, sub tank etc you don't want to go too high with the VG, otherwise it won't wick enough and you'll get a dry hit.

When I'm dripping, it's usually between 80-165w, and I don't get any dry hits with the atty's I'm using with high VG.

EDIT: I just realised I didn't answer your question haha. Usually when mixing juice, you add x amount of each concentrate, then add vg and pg to get to your target VG PG ratio. The flavouring doesn't actually come from the PG itself. No idea why that site says 65VG 35 flavouring lol


----------



## Daniel13

i got an authentic rogue atomizer and 240mls of ube custard from the vape shack 808 been loving both. also idk how but i've switched to cotton, readyxwick was becoming a pain having to torch it everyday with this juice.


----------



## will_shred

My DNA 30 is dying, it won't fire above 23 watts and the battery life is next to nothing. It looks like I'll probably be getting a job at Guitar Center soon so.... What's cool on the market right now? I haven't looked at mods in ages. I was thinking about an Istick 50 watt, or I might just make the jump and get a DNA 40 or maybe I might just go with an iTaste MVP 3. I never really vape above 30 watts, and its an iTaste. Those things are ....ing tanks. 

Also this


----------



## vilk

I'll tell you what, I have an istick 20w with a nautilus mini, and my co-worker has an istick 50w with a aspire atlantis, and as far as I can tell I'm getting better tasting vape with bigger clouds.

I don't really understand the deal with how they're making these things more and more powerful. How much vapor do you need? Honestly guys I fire my dude at 8-9w depending on my mood and I get so much cloudage I can't see while I'm driving even with the windows cracked. It's so much more than a cigarette ever produced, even more than my hookah back in uni, more than other vapers... This setup works great is the point I'm getting at. Better than great.

You guys blowing clouds with your billion watt negative 14 ohm digs, what's even goin on there? What are you doing? Does every room youre in have like 1' visibility or what? More importantly: Why? I take that back; I actually can relate a lot to "doing things just for the heck of it" or "because it looks neat", but after a certain point making that much vapor when you're just trying to smoke seems inconvenient. 


I guess all I'm saying is that it seems to me the only people getting vape quality noticeably better than a barebones istick/nautilus setup are using homemade coils and special juices and drips. 

I wish that instead of trying to make bigger batteries for hotter coils they could just take the reasonable technology they already have and spend their effort making that better, more efficient, higher quality, something like that. The new MVP might have 30 wats so you can fire some novelty tank but it looks like garbage and I bet it weighs like a brick.


----------



## will_shred

I usually vape at 22 watts, that's not so crazy. I like to take lung hits and blow big clouds. It's like having a freakin hookah in my pocket and I love that. I personally only know one person who vapes super high wattage (he usually goes around 60) and it's just too hot for me. I was at a show with him once and he started blowing massive clouds over the stage (with the bands permission of course) and you'd think that they had a fog machine in the back line. Also, I think the wattage wars have pretty much stopped now that there are multiple 100+ watt devices on the market. Manufacturers realized that they can only take this thing so far lol.


----------



## JSanta

Love my Vapor Shark rDNA 40. Excellent battery life, small size, more than enough power, and temp control. What's not to like?


----------



## vilk

I guess what I'm saying is that I don't understand why people insist that higher wattages will you'll do better taste or cloud production because obviously I'm using a very low wattage and I'm still getting excellent taste and cloud production


----------



## Daniel13

the funny thing is i use carto tanks at work and drip at home, i run .2 ohms cause it just heats up faster, i don't do it for clouds (i'm always using flavor attys) and i usually take very short puffs.

will_shred, i'd definitely recommend the mvp i don't think i've ever heard of them breaking i would've bought one but personally think they look hideous.

don't really trust any of these 50+ watt mods or dna devices. kinda seems like they don't last long and they're rather expensive


----------



## Pezshreds

Higher wattage builds give me a satisfying vape. I still vape lower. On my billow I vape 36w on a .5ohm build, but I use my billow for convenience of not having to drip (It still has pretty good flavour). I don't do it for the clouds, I just prefer that warm vape.


----------



## will_shred

My vaporshark has officially .... the bed. RIP. 

Good thing I've always got my trusty Sting-Ray. Rocking a .4 ohm twisted 28 gauge, vaping Wild Fire by propaganda vapes, and ohmygod this juice is amazing. It tastes like a fresh s'more.


----------



## Thanatopsis

I've been using a Subtank Mini with the rebuildable desk at .5 on a 30w iStick. Typically vaping Cosmig Fog Milk & Honey.


----------



## Ralyks

Right now I'm using a Aspire Nautilus with an Aspire C.F. Mod. I mostly got the C.F. because I planned on getting a Kanger Subtank and was looking for a cheap option to be able to fire the Subtank. Honestly, the CF kinda sucks. I was thinking of going iStick 50w with a Subtank Pro, unless I can get some input. Nicotine isn't an issue, I only use either 0 or 2 mg of nicotine. I'm just about the flavor and blowing some nice clouds. I also noticed I like something that gives a warmer hit. My fiancée uses the Nautilus with a 20w iStick and seems fine, but I guess I would like a little more power. I'm thinking even the 30w iStick may suffice, but for the price, may as well go 50w. Any input?


----------



## will_shred

Ralyks said:


> Right now I'm using a Aspire Nautilus with an Aspire C.F. Mod. I mostly got the C.F. because I planned on getting a Kanger Subtank and was looking for a cheap option to be able to fire the Subtank. Honestly, the CF kinda sucks. I was thinking of going iStick 50w with a Subtank Pro, unless I can get some input. Nicotine isn't an issue, I only use either 0 or 2 mg of nicotine. I'm just about the flavor and blowing some nice clouds. I also noticed I like something that gives a warmer hit. My fiancée uses the Nautilus with a 20w iStick and seems fine, but I guess I would like a little more power. I'm thinking even the 30w iStick may suffice, but for the price, may as well go 50w. Any input?



I would stay away from iSticks all together, I've heard a lot of recent stories about them spontaneously combusting, that or firing off at max power at random which ends up blowing the device and whatever RDA/RTA is attached. Also, i'm just sticking with my mech mod for the foreseeable future. I now have some LG 20 amp batteries and i'm using a .3 ohm twisted 24 gauge coil and its just perfect.


----------



## cwhitey2

I have recently started


----------



## vilk

^whats your setup vapebro


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

I'm vaping on shocker by Cosmic Fog and loving it. Not my favorite (a colorado "energy drink" flavor) but a step above most juice I've tried.

Here's my favorite:
Coles E-Juice by Colorado E-Smokes
The flavor is called Pikes Peak. I can see the slight resemblance to Monster, but really it's just a good fruit flavor.


----------



## vilk

Finally leveled up to sub-ohm. I gotta say it's great. This joy tech has temp control gives me like huge clouds somehow it barely uses any juice and the battery only came 2/3 full and I chiefed this thing all day yesterday.

The tons of vapor thing is cool as a novelty but I kinda dunno if I like it so much I don't want to like dim the room just because I want to smoke lol. But whatever because it tastes and feels much better quality than my vaping experience on the Istick/nautilus setup I had going. 

Tank and mod for 100 bucks, but the thing is heavy duty. Feels really well made.

But now I switched to max vg and 4mg nicotine so that it doesn't kill me. So I gotta get all new juice :/


----------



## Toxic Dover

I've been a bit absent from the forums over the past few months and started vaping during that time - cool to find this thread and so many other vapers!

I think I have a bit of a vape gear issue (must come with the guitar player territory, haha). My current daily carry is a Sigelei 150W with a Mutation X v4 RDA, which typically stays between 65 and 70 watts. I also have an iStick 50W which sits on my desk without an atomizer and auto-fires all day long... I'm going to try to strip it down and clean it to see if that'll fix the autofiring problem, but if it doesn't it's bound for the trash. I've got a Plume Veil 1.5 RDA, a Tugboat v1 RDA, a Heimdall Black mech, I've got a copper SMPL mod on the way to me... ugh. It's been a fun hobby so far, though!

Anybody have any tank recommendations? I've been wanting to pick one up for a while now so I won't have to worry about trying to drip while driving down the road, haha. I've been looking at the Arctic, but I kind of want something with an RBA section so I don't have to keep buying pre-made coils for.


----------



## vilk

^The above vape/tank I just posted comes with disposable coils, but a coil can be purchased for it that you can rebuild. 

http://www.joyetech.com/product/details.php?gno=249


also vapethread update I figured out that 450 is way too low for Ni coil I'm burnin at 550-570 seems about right.


----------



## Forrest_H

Update (without pics):

Got an IPV4 a month ago with the Turbo RDA, and jesus, am I happy with both. The Sigelei seemed to taper off in battery life half way through the day, whereas the IPV lasts me two days at 3.8 volts. 

The Turbo is annoying with the fan, but it makes me want to vape less, which is good. Currently running at .2 ohms, vapes like a champ.

I'll post pics later


----------



## Alex Kenivel

About to pull the trigger on a kanger sub tank and an istick. Been vaping my evic/protank 2 combo off and on for a few years now and I'm vaping more lately. 

Anyone own any of these?


----------



## J-Fender7

Alex, I got a deal online for the same thing. I got a kanger subtank nano and a istick 30 watt. It is a clone, but man this thing is a trooper. I'm using the 1.2 ohm coil right now and its blowing some great clouds. I'm gonna try the .5 next time. But both are great and I keep recommending them to everyone. I'd say the only problems is for me the tank seems to go through drops pretty quick, but thats probably just me. Also ive noticed a lot of reviews bringing this same issue up, the istick sometimes has a volt drop every 5-6 hits. Sometimes it happens more often, and sometimes it doesn't happen for a good hour. Its not that bad of a problem, it can just be kind of annoying. Id say that its still an amazing setup though. I'm planning on upgrading to an authentic subtank mini and either an mvp 3.0 pro 60w box or the istick 50w.


----------



## vilk

My coworker has to keep 2 Isticks with him at work because they lose their charge fast doing sub ohm vaping. He is always charging one while using the other and constantly switching. Just saying. Sub ohm goes through a lot more battery and juice.

I'm pretty sure the joyetech evic-VT has one of the larger batteries of any mods out there. Btw


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Hmm, well I'm not getting a knockoff, and I'm getting the 50w istick. Usually I'm not free to vape everywhere I go (I have kids and am a teacher) so maybe the charge will be good enough for me. Thanks for the input. I'm really sick of the evic/pt2 combo making it look like a dildo in my pants.


----------



## vilk

That eVic-VT is definitely not larger than an istick 50
I'm not trying to talk you into getting my vape I'm just saying I have a VT on my desk and I'm looking at my coworker next to me with an istick50. If mine is bigger it's marginal enough that I can't tell just by looking.

The only negative thing I've come to notice about the VT (so far) is that the coils are hit or miss. My first Ni coil went two weeks, I guess that's par for the course. Then I hated the Ti coil and ripped it out without using it a day. The next Ni coil only lasted a week. Running my 3rd coil now, and so far it's been great. I'd like to get a solid 2 weeks out of my coils though. I guess if I get a 1week-er now and then it's not the end of the world.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Well they came and they conquered. This thing is producing leaps and bounds of clouds over anything I've had so far. I'm using the .5 ohm coil and when it dies I'm looking forward to tinkering with the RBA. I've never rebuilt an atomizer before but Phil Busardo makes it look easy enough 







and for comparison to my old rig:


----------



## Ralyks

So I recently won a Kbox, and felt it appropriate to upgrade my tank to a Subtank Mini. Loving the tank, but making coils with the RBA is quite a learning process. But once you get it down, man oh man, is it some cloudy goodness.
I like the Kbox, but the 510 connector came loose pretty quickly. It still works but tastes burnt when going above 25w. The guy I won it from said he'd do a free fix, but he's unreliable with his shop hours. Honestly, I think once I get the Kbox fixed, I'm going see if I can sell it and get a 50w iStick . My fiancée is using the iStick/Subtank combo, and it dig it quite a bit. Plus it's nice having an ohm reader.
Anyway, pic:


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Yeah so far I'm loving my sub tank, but my juice is pretty high nic content and I find I've gotta turn it down to like 14w and only hit the button for two seconds before I get a mouthful. 

I've noticed that with sub ohm vaping you can REALLY taste the flavor of your juice. This could be a good thing and a bad thing. I'm super picky with flavors and find that a lot of them taste like I'm taking a bite out of the perfume section at Macy's. I've been vaping a certain kind of liquid that I like for a few months and even when I do, I water it down with some unflavored liquid. 

Does anyone so a similar thing? I just bought some DIY liquid stuff and gonna try my hand at it.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Got my first wave of DIY liquid supplies today. 






The Lemon, Peach, and Banana concentrates are from Capella. The mango is from FlavorArt and watermelon from Jungle. All the Capella flavors are natural. 

So far I've mixed ~10% flavor ratio of the watermelon and wasn't a huge fan of the flavor (wife might like it, as I really got it for her).

Did the same for the peach and it's pretty good so far.


----------



## vilk

Sub ohm burns through juice a lot quicker. You can drop your nic level and still get the same amount of nicotine. I was using 12 nic but I dropped to 6 nic with my sub-ohm tank and I think I'm actually getting more nicotine than I was lol

BTW, I'm officially going to have to advise _against _the Joyetech eVic VT. The temperature control does not work properly. I went through 5 Ni200 coils in 5 days. I'll tell you what, when the Ni200 coil is working on TC mode, this thing is the best vaping experience I've had. Blows anything else out of the water. My Mod Fuel Raspberry Lemonade would make my mouth water while I vaped. But I don't have the patience or money to .... with the coil literally every day. It seems like some people get good ones, but my reading suggests that many of these mods/tanks out there are ....ing up TC mode

HOWEVER, it works just fine in variable wattage mode with kanthal coils. Works just like a good ol' iStick/Atlantis setup, which is a good setup. So actually it's still a really good mod because the battery is like twice as big as an istick even though the mod is no bigger. It's just a bummer that even though temperature control sub-ohm vaping is definitely the next big thing Joyetech is squirting out a bunch of duds.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Sucks about your evic. I too dropped to 6mg. The base I got for mixing flavors is at 6. Any higher and I can't direct lung inhale. 

The mango flavor I got from flavour art is awesome and my favorite so far. 

My wife's kanger subtank arrived and the .5 coil has no percieveable cotton and the side holes are larger than mine, but she says it works okay. 

Looks like I'll be messing with the RBA sooner than I expected. Any tips for an RBA noob?


----------



## Ralyks

So that set up I put a picture up off? Gone. Walked into the mall with my fiancée and had it in my pocket. Left the mall, not there. It sucks. A lot. Currently using my mother in laws Nautilus and eLeaf 20w and... Not the same. At all. May just get a black Subkit when I get paid this week.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

That sucks, it must have fallen out..No sitting!


----------



## Ralyks

I also had my fiancées set up in my pocket. Hers decided to stay put. I still have an Aspire CF Mod so I'm debating just getting another Subtank now and waiting a bit to get a better mod. Although the Subkit in black does look pretty badass...


----------



## vilk

I just looked it up and the black one is pretty dang cool. However, I can definitely imagine that black drip tip getting some very very visible mouth crusties.

Do you guys get a lot of mouth crusties on your drip tip? I'm always scraping mine with my thumb nail. Considering that it makes my chrome finish drip tip look disgusting, I can only imagine that effect being amplified by infinity on a black drip tip


----------



## Ralyks

Never get crusties. Also, found the black Subtank online for 28 bucks, 3 bucks shipping. Definitely grabbing it. Also, my vape shop thinks I should invest in a mod that has temp control. Anyone have good experience with temp control mods? The website I found the black Subtank Had a Sigelei 75w for 60 bucks, which seems like a hell of a deal.


----------



## vilk

I was just talking about my new temp control mod, Joyetech eVic VT.

Temp control with nickel wire is where it's at. The taste is better, it's all warm and fuzzy in a way that I've never experienced with your classic VW sub-ohm vape setup. 
However, the eVic VT is not where it's at. Constant malfunction in VT mode. I was burning through a coil a day--that being said, when the coil and mod are working good they're working better than anything. But I had to constantly .... with it.

So I'm saying: Yes, definitely look into some temp control vaping. But don't get the joyetech.


----------



## Ralyks

I pulled the trigger on the black Subtank. Think I'm going to do the Sigrelei when I get my bonus in one of my next two paychecks.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

I didn't notice the different colors until after my chrome one arrived. My wife has the white and it looks super awesome in person. I don't get crusties, but plenty of condensation inside the drip tip. 

And I finally tinkered with the RBA. Easy as pie. My liquid making endeavors are also tasting very well!


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Anyone here just not feeling the whole vape community anymore? I've pretty much put my dripper and mech mod aside and have only been using my ego twist with my atlantis for the last few months. I went into a shop to get more coils for the atlantis and the guy tried to sell me a regulated mod and sub ohm tank for daily use. Am I the only one that finds that ridiculous? I'm just trying to get nicotine on the go without cigarettes, not blow a ten foot cloud in everyone's face walking down the street. 

/rant


----------



## Kidneythief

^
Agree, everywhere I look or go, it is all about who is using what kind of device, coils, who can vape bigger, who can build better, and it is loosing the sence of "community" where you just sit down, puff-around and just chill.

I'm using Joytechs eGo One, and I'm satisfied with it. Not to sound like an advertisement, but for me it does the trick.
I started first with a very basic Aspire tank, and upgraded from there after 3 months to the eGo one. Haven't looked back since. Nic level is now 6, but I'm trying to pull of with no nicotine at all in the end.
Haven't touched a cig since I started vaping about 5 months ago, wich is a big step for me, and I couldn't be happier (the missus enjoys it too, that I don't smell and taste like an ashtray)


----------



## vilk

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Anyone here just not feeling the whole vape community anymore? I've pretty much put my dripper and mech mod aside and have only been using my ego twist with my atlantis for the last few months. I went into a shop to get more coils for the atlantis and the guy tried to sell me a regulated mod and sub ohm tank for daily use. Am I the only one that finds that ridiculous? I'm just trying to get nicotine on the go without cigarettes, not blow a ten foot cloud in everyone's face walking down the street.
> 
> /rant


Well, I mean, in vapestoreman's defense, a pretty basic setup like the ego one kit is 50 bucks, and those kanger subkits dudeman just bought are only doing 70. In the end it's like a 20 dollar difference for a large array of options that could potentially improve your vaping experience.

I get that we're just trying to kick the habit. But even when I smoked I'd pay the extra buck for camels instead of getting some cheapo cigarettes.


----------



## Carver

i use a robot wang, they are pretty good and seem to keep me from hackin butts. Mine is nothing special but it works. I use an Istick30w as a power supply and i forget the name of the tank i use, but its a beast and flows really well.

anyway. like it matters.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

It doesn't matter. If the world around you pisses you off then start taking prozac. I got the new shizz because my old evic was falling apart and I've been vaping on it for years now. I don't constantly buy the NEW things when they come out, but when a subtank and a smaller, more powerful mod costs less then I got that original evic for, then why the hell not? 

On another note, I picked up a glass guitar slide today and thought of how crazy it would be to make a nice big slide tank


----------



## cheosamad21

Funny enough tried vaping for the first time yesterday. Really liked it. Looking at picking up a rig this friday.


----------



## Aescyr

I got into it a few months ago, nothing to do with smoking for me though. I've got nerve damage in the left side of my face and it gives me something to do. Distracts me from the pain and I take less painkillers. Lesser of two evils I think. 

I really like to feel the heat from the vapor, so I tend to stick to 70 watts plus. My main mod is an IPV Mini with an Atlantis V2 using 0.3ohm coils (because I'm lazy).

Friend is making me a custom unregulated box mod at the moment though with three 18650s. Should be able to go down to 0.07ohms if I ever wanted to for some reason. Max output will be in that 250-300 watt range, but I plan to just build it to push 80-100 watts.

I've gotta start making my own juices though, the 0.3s really eat the stuff.


----------



## cheosamad21

Hey guys. Do you guys think you could help point me in the right direction? I'm gonna be getting my first mod and wanted to know what parts you guys would recommend. I have about 150 dollars to spend.

I really want something that will chuck clouds. The bigger and thicker the better. If I need to save up a bit more to really get proper equipment that's fine. I know I want a dripper mod. I was told if I start on a dripper it's going to take much longer for me to get used to but that's a sacrifice I'm willing to make for the long term returns. I'm very willing to build the mods myself and make my own coils ect. I'm eager to learn. Hit me with the knowledge.

I was looking at a build using a Lycan RDA with a Vape Over lord Dogecorn MOD and a Sony 18650 VTC5 battery. My friends who recommended I start with a tank said if the dripper was too much I could spend relatively little money and get an Ithaka RBA for 30 dollars to start on a tank and when I can handle it move to the Lycan dripper. Is this a good mod? (In the Lycan I was gonna use 26g Kanthal Wire)

Asked this on UG and got spammed with memes. Glad there's a thread like this on SSO to keep that immature garbage out of the serious discussion.


----------



## will_shred

cheosamad21 said:


> Hey guys. Do you guys think you could help point me in the right direction? I'm gonna be getting my first mod and wanted to know what parts you guys would recommend. I have about 150 dollars to spend.
> 
> I really want something that will chuck clouds. The bigger and thicker the better. If I need to save up a bit more to really get proper equipment that's fine. I know I want a dripper mod. I was told if I start on a dripper it's going to take much longer for me to get used to but that's a sacrifice I'm willing to make for the long term returns. I'm very willing to build the mods myself and make my own coils ect. I'm eager to learn. Hit me with the knowledge.
> 
> I was looking at a build using a Lycan RDA with a Vape Over lord Dogecorn MOD and a Sony 18650 VTC5 battery. My friends who recommended I start with a tank said if the dripper was too much I could spend relatively little money and get an Ithaka RBA for 30 dollars to start on a tank and when I can handle it move to the Lycan dripper. Is this a good mod? (In the Lycan I was gonna use 26g Kanthal Wire)
> 
> Asked this on UG and got spammed with memes. Glad there's a thread like this on SSO to keep that immature garbage out of the serious discussion.



I wouldn't go with a VTC because they're frequently faked and there are probably more fakes on the market than authentic at this point. I would suggest getting some 20 amp LG batteries. Also, don't forget to buy an ohm reader.

I've pretty much quit vaping at this point, and i'm staying off the cigs too this time (for now).


----------



## Aescyr

will_shred said:


> I wouldn't go with a VTC because they're frequently faked and there are probably more fakes on the market than authentic at this point. I would suggest getting some 20 amp LG batteries. Also, don't forget to buy an ohm reader.


Yeah, avoiding VTC5s is good advice. I use Samsung 25Rs myself.

Thought I'd show you guys this too. Mentioned a custom box mod being made for me before. It's the one in the middle here, next to a Sigelei 100W for size reference. Almost finished, I'm getting excited. 

It's being made by a friend of mine, and is only the second or third one he's made. It's really just a prototype, but I think it looks great. He did the brush job himself as well. Should only be a few weeks away at most now.


----------



## cheosamad21

will_shred said:


> I wouldn't go with a VTC because they're frequently faked and there are probably more fakes on the market than authentic at this point. I would suggest getting some 20 amp LG batteries. Also, don't forget to buy an ohm reader.



The only reasons I was going to get VTC5s was because apparently RTDVapor is a reputable/consistent vendor for authentic Sony batteries, and I want to build sub ohm as safe as possible. 
That being said I'm open to look at other batteries for the sake of avoiding fakes.
As for an ohm reader, one of the kits I'm buying comes with one. I'm also getting an electricians volt meter. 

I also started looking at the snowwolf 200 box mod. Looks pretty sweet.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Got a Kanger Subtank Mini and Eleaf iStick. Loving it so far! Works great, excellent flavor and battery life.


----------



## Aescyr

cheosamad21 said:


> The only reasons I was going to get VTC5s was because apparently RTDVapor is a reputable/consistent vendor for authentic Sony batteries, and I want to build sub ohm as safe as possible.
> That being said I'm open to look at other batteries for the sake of avoiding fakes.
> As for an ohm reader, one of the kits I'm buying comes with one. I'm also getting an electricians volt meter.
> 
> I also started looking at the snowwolf 200 box mod. Looks pretty sweet.


As I said before, check out Samsung 25R. If you can find legitimate VTC5s then yeah, they're awesome, but the Samsungs are readily available.

Snow Wolf 200 is cool, but if you drop them, they look like every iPhone ever. 
I'd probably hold out for a DNA200 mod if you want to go that way.


----------



## cheosamad21

Aescyr said:


> As I said before, check out Samsung 25R. If you can find legitimate VTC5s then yeah, they're awesome, but the Samsungs are readily available.
> 
> Snow Wolf 200 is cool, but if you drop them, they look like every iPhone ever.
> I'd probably hold out for a DNA200 mod if you want to go that way.



I'll check out the Samsung. It says they have a 25a continues output rating. Safe down to about .3 ohms? Sounds pretty good to me. I don't have much reason to build any lower then that anyway. 

As for the snowwolf, I obviously don't plan on dropping it, but then again neither does anyone else who drops theirs. 

Is the DNA200 really that good to justify spending extra money on it? Snowwolf from Eciggity for just 100 dollars. Is the extra cost worth it for a Mod with the DNA200 chip?


----------



## Sketches

Any of you guys get a sore throat from vaping?

I am using a Nautalis mini on 13.5 watts with some decent juice (5 pawns and Space Jam) and for some reason it is giving me trouble with my throat, more so than smoking does. That doesn't seem like a very high wattage and the hits feel fine, after a while though I start to get and irritated throat and have to put it away.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Sketches said:


> Any of you guys get a sore throat from vaping?
> 
> I am using a Nautalis mini on 13.5 watts with some decent juice (5 pawns and Space Jam) and for some reason it is giving me trouble with my throat, more so than smoking does. That doesn't seem like a very high wattage and the hits feel fine, after a while though I start to get and irritated throat and have to put it away.



Could have a VG/PG allergy


----------



## Alex Kenivel

I get asthmatic symptoms, hard to take breaths, wheezing and such, but no sore throats really..


----------



## Aescyr

cheosamad21 said:


> I'll check out the Samsung. It says they have a 25a continues output rating. Safe down to about .3 ohms? Sounds pretty good to me. I don't have much reason to build any lower then that anyway.
> 
> As for the snowwolf, I obviously don't plan on dropping it, but then again neither does anyone else who drops theirs.
> 
> Is the DNA200 really that good to justify spending extra money on it? Snowwolf from Eciggity for just 100 dollars. Is the extra cost worth it for a Mod with the DNA200 chip?


You can do 30a on a 25R, I probably wouldn't just to be safe, but think of that as your ceiling. .3ohms is what I run on my mod with one 25R, never had an issue.

Yeah that's what I mean, I've dropped my IPV once, just slipped out of my hand. Moment you put a cover on the Snow Wolf it kills the look too.

DNA200 will pretty much be the be all end all chip for awhile, I don't think there are any production mods with them yet. Realistically though an SX350J is more than enough for your first mod.



Sketches said:


> Any of you guys get a sore throat from vaping?
> 
> I am using a Nautalis mini on 13.5 watts with some decent juice (5 pawns and Space Jam) and for some reason it is giving me trouble with my throat, more so than smoking does. That doesn't seem like a very high wattage and the hits feel fine, after a while though I start to get and irritated throat and have to put it away.


What's your PG/VG mix? I tend to stick to higher VG mixes (75/25 and 80/20 mainly). The higher PG mixes give me that sore/dry throat feeling.


----------



## Sketches

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Could have a VG/PG allergy


Possibly but sometimes it is ok. Hmm, will need to experiment with my mix.


----------



## Sketches

Aescyr said:


> You can do 30a on a 25R, I probably wouldn't just to be safe, but think of that as your ceiling. .3ohms is what I run on my mod with one 25R, never had an issue.
> 
> Yeah that's what I mean, I've dropped my IPV once, just slipped out of my hand. Moment you put a cover on the Snow Wolf it kills the look too.
> 
> DNA200 will pretty much be the be all end all chip for awhile, I don't think there are any production mods with them yet. Realistically though an SX350J is more than enough for your first mod.
> 
> 
> What's your PG/VG mix? I tend to stick to higher VG mixes (75/25 and 80/20 mainly). The higher PG mixes give me that sore/dry throat feeling.



I think all of mine are 50/50 I should try and find some higher VG juice and see if that helps.


----------



## Sketches

Alex Kenivel said:


> I get asthmatic symptoms, hard to take breaths, wheezing and such, but no sore throats really..



That does not sound healthy dude!


----------



## vilk

You sure you're not chiefing a burnt out coil? I know it seems like a dumb question but I caught my friend bitching about his vape the other day and when I took a drag and promptly coughed my lungs out I was like wth dude you need to change this coil. I think because the deterioration of taste happens so slowly some people don't realize it?


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

vilk said:


> You sure you're not chiefing a burnt out coil? I know it seems like a dumb question but I caught my friend bitching about his vape the other day and when I took a drag and promptly coughed my lungs out I was like wth dude you need to change this coil. I think because the deterioration of taste happens so slowly some people don't realize it?



Yeah I'm also unfortunately terrible at switching out coils. I don't usually do it until it starts discoloring the juice.


----------



## vilk

Also I think that some people refuse to believe that some coils are duds. Like, maybe they just changed the coil yesterday, so they don't want to believe that it's already burnt out. I know I've felt this way before, and continued to chief on a burnt coil for like a week before I finally gave up and changed it and realized that sucker was dead since the get-go.


----------



## cheosamad21

Picked up this new AR 031 Clone from a local shop today for a good deal.
My Flawless Tugboat Mod/RDA combo should arrive in the mail either today or tomorrow depending on USPS doing their job haha.


----------



## Ralyks

So ended up with a set up of a black Subtank Mini, and an iStick 40TC. The mod is neat and the temperature control is pretty cool, but man... battery life leaves something to be desired. But the setup will do for now.


----------



## vilk

I just picked up a Uwell Crown. It doesn't give me as full of flavor as the joyetech ego one mega I was using before, but also that tank would .... up constantly. At least the crown is being very consistent. Maybe if I raised the firing wattage (I'm using TC mode) on my mod it would be better... but it's the coil is at the same resistance as was the coil my other tank so why would I need to do that? But also what can it hurt since it's in TC mode? I bet it's airflow related, because this thing can be set so that you're practically breathing like you would through your own mouth. Also it's top-fill instead of bottom, so I'm pretty friggin stoked about that.


----------



## vilk

So the other day I was at the vape shop and they had testers and the testers were mech mods. I had never used one before, but man was it awesome. It makes me think that I want to get a mech mod? Building coils seems intimidating but...

So, any recommendations? I know these things have a humongous range in price, from stingray's for 50 bucks to one's that essentially look exactly like stingrays but cost 350 bucks.... but I was under the impression that electronically they're a pretty simple thing. Why would one be worth more than another? Branding alone?

So yeah, what's your experience with a stingray?



***also, update on Uwell Crown. I put the VW up to 50 and then it would fire realllll nice in TC mode. But that coil burnt out after a week. Now I'm using a .25 ohm ss dual coil and it kinda sucks, not enough flavor even firing at 50w.
I was kinda hoping that getting a primo tank would make vaping as awesome as it can be. But honestly the cheapo drop tip setup at the vape shop was better. Maybe I should have been spending my money on mech mods all along? But then again, you can't beat the convenience of a tank when it comes to daily vaping needs... and a battery life marker... usb charger... I guess there are a lot of advantages really. Except for the taste, huh.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

IMO it's branding and aesthetics. I would spend more money on a regulated box like the Sigelei I just bought. Building coils is easy as hell. Pick up a set of jewelers tools, small side cutters, needle nose pliers, bag of cotton balls from any pharmacy and some wire. I like 22 gauge kanthal for my RDA's as it is easy to build from .1-.3 with. Would not reccomend goig under .2 unless you are running a dual battery set up. While a single 186650 will fire .1, its dangerous as the battery vents a lot. 
24-26 gauge is perfect for rebuildable base/tank atties.
Also be sure to get a battery charger that turns itself off when the batteries are full 
That should be all you need!


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

Please withhold from any judgment, but long post incoming.

To the best of my understanding, MS doesn't have a legal minimum age to possess/use e-cigs, they do, of course, have a minimum age to purchase, which is 18.
I will be 18 next month.

I don't smoke, and I love the aesthetics and appeal of pipe smoking, aside from the still-present health concerns, -and I'd be less worried, but a friend of mine only smokes pipes, and coughs as bad as my parents, who have smoked cigarettes for over a decade.- as an alternative, I'm looking into nicotine-free vaping, and to avoid any unnecessary sh*t, mentioned it to my dad. Of course, he doesn't really like the idea, but he was okay with it when we talked, our concern is that my mom will flip out.
(For clarity, I still live with my parents. Had an almost-addiction to nicotine from being around smokers all the time, and got past that, but I still love the smell of tobacco, and in theory, 0-nic vaping would be a safe way to still have that smell, and yes, I'm also curious. If I were turning 21, people would encourage me to drink, I don't see how it's fair to judge an 18 year old for wanting to vape or smoke. Anyways.)

The actual question here, yeah, I'll be 18, and won't need their consent to purchase e-cigs or juice, or even to use them. But, I'd rather not be disrespectful, or come across as having a "Fvck you" attitude towards them. Any suggestions on approaching them about vaping, now that I am getting closer to legal purchasing age?

Alternatively, with my dad being fine with it, (not happy, but not mad or judgmental,) do you think I even need to worry about asking them, and that I'd be fine to just buy a basic kit/setup, and go from there?

E-cig forums require that I be 18 already, so I can't really go there to ask, sorry for the Annoying Little Kid question


----------



## Kidneythief

Hello fellow vapers,
I want to ask you guys a big favour, and sorry if this will be a little long.

In my country Hungary, the goverment proposed a new law, wich will make the life of vapers harder then it is.
While I agree with points, that vaping would be prohobited (like cigarettes) in areas like: hospitals, schools, goverment buildings etc. there are other points, that just "scream", that they want to cut us off and just make our life miserable.

Backstory:
In Hungary you can only get cigarettes, in designated stores...called "National Tobacco Store". Off-course people could only open such a store, if they obtained the permit for it. Guess who got the permits? People who were sucking up to the reigning party Fidesz ("right-winged" christian thieves). Also the taxing is insane for tobacco here, so that means, that the gov. is winning a lot of money on this.

Present:
So over the last years more and more people started to switch to vaping, wich meant that they started to notice, that they are getting less and less money from that taxation area (Tobacco, cigarettes etc).
Solution?

Prohibition of selling e-juice, and devices via internet.
No advertising of decives, or juices.
You can only sell devices, and e-juice kinds if you "announce" it towards the appropriate goverment branch. Minimum 6 months before you plan to put it in store.
IF (and here comes the mind....) you already own a permit for a "National Tobacco Store", you are free to sell any juice and device that you want (yeah...like a retard who doesn't know anything will be able to give advices to anyone who wants to buy a device and start vaping. They will most likely tell them to buy the most expensive device because why not).

These lovely people announced this proposal on Monday (19th October), and the time anyone can "react" to it was set for... 22nd October...wich is tomorrow...
This new law would take effect from 2016 May...but still it is unbelievable, that they are doing this to us. They are not even considering, that vaping might help people to quit cigarettes. (Right...because they are losing money because of this)

Please help us by signing a petition. The people who wrote it want to propose a "sit-down" with the goverment, and to talk over the things, so we might be able to save our right to vape, and our right to vape what we want. Not some goverment regulated stuff....

I tried to sum up the hungarian text, but the signing part will be in English.
Thank you!

https://www.change.org/p/magyarorsz...m_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=fb_send_dialog


----------



## Bloodshredder

I still smopke regular cigarettes, but mostly i use my Innokin Itaste 134. 

....... the tabacco-lobby :-(


----------



## Action

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> IMO it's branding and aesthetics. I would spend more money on a regulated box like the Sigelei I just bought. Building coils is easy as hell. Pick up a set of jewelers tools, small side cutters, needle nose pliers, bag of cotton balls from any pharmacy and some wire. I like 22 gauge kanthal for my RDA's as it is easy to build from .1-.3 with. Would not reccomend goig under .2 unless you are running a dual battery set up. While a single 186650 will fire .1, its dangerous as the battery vents a lot.
> 24-26 gauge is perfect for rebuildable base/tank atties.
> Also be sure to get a battery charger that turns itself off when the batteries are full
> That should be all you need!



I agree with this. I've moved entirely to regulated boxes that I can put my own cells in. When the cells get weak after a few hundred recharges, i replace the cells for cheap. No recharge wait, because I always have externally charged spare cells ready to go.

My opinion of current landscape: online in the US you can get acceptable one- and two-battery regulated devices for under $40. Even many of the nicer ones can be had for under $80. Quality battery cells, like the light blue 25A's, are $7 per. A quality charger, like a nitecore or an xtar, is $20-30. years worth of kanthal can be acquired for $20; a year of acceptable wicking cotton for $10. great atomizers are often only $20-30 each. Pure mechs, while beautiful, are more trouble than they're worth and should be considered obsolete technology because they lack serious safety features and safeguards that any regulated box offers. The box is practically foolproof because it won't let you do one of several dangerous things that a mechanical device will 

It's not very hard to roll your own coils and wicks, but you need the will and the time to learn and practice and experience and adjust, which not everyone has. If you like to tinker with your guitars and set them up yourself, you'll love this. If you always take your instruments to techs, well, all the battery advice still applies, but just stick with disposable-coil atomizers for now, for convenience. There are plenty of tank solutions these days with disposable coils/wicks that just screw in that can actually run at high power, with lung airflow, and thus make a respectable cloud, if that's your aim. Having the battery power to drive it is the main consideration. If you're gonna vape above 40 watts then a two-cell box is just the smart move.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

TechDeathWannabe said:


> sorry for the Annoying Little Kid question



First of all, this question is valid as well as challenging, as a father and a vapor. I wouldn't advise anyone, especially a person not of age, to "take up smoking". 

In your case, in a smoking family, vaping might just be your lifesaver, or it might not, who really knows.

But once your 18, you're free to do what you'd like, of course..

As long as you can be respectable and non emotional when talking to them (parents) about it, I'm sure a conversation comparing vaping to smoking would be a great start. I'd personally get a kit first, then come at them with it, but that's just me


----------



## Alex Kenivel

150 ml of Mango Banana at 4mg nic/ml fresh outta the steeper.


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

Alex Kenivel said:


> First of all, this question is valid as well as challenging, as a father and a vapor. I wouldn't advise anyone, especially a person not of age, to "take up smoking".
> 
> In your case, in a smoking family, vaping might just be your lifesaver, or it might not, who really knows.
> 
> But once your 18, you're free to do what you'd like, of course..
> 
> As long as you can be respectable and non emotional when talking to them (parents) about it, I'm sure a conversation comparing vaping to smoking would be a great start. I'd personally get a kit first, then come at them with it, but that's just me



Part, and dare I say most, of why he was fine with it (when we last talked,) was because he didn't want me smoking either. And as mentioned, but in his words, I'm "damn near being a grown-ass man", or in my words, I'm getting old enough that I wanna make my own decisions, and if I fvck up, I wanna learn from it. Or simply as can be said, I'm almost 18.

And yeah, growing up around smokers/smoking, at first I hated it, and was a judgmental little sh*t in my head, (supposedly I was respectful about it outwardly, but I don't remember, anyways), because my parents always told me it was bad. Then I found out that they smoked. 

And, over the course of being around it more, (and I dunno, maybe three years?), I began to like the smell, and that didn't end up too well, felt like I was addicted to secondhand smoke, and felt guilty as hell, but then just kinda accepted it, and started intentionally avoiding it. That helped a lot. But, the urge is still there when I'm around smokers. Not so much an urge, but like this subconscious "breathe it in, relax"..

Anyways, I'm rambling about crap you guys have more experience with, and probably are more familiar with than I am. 

Thank you, Alex, for a genuine reply, and not flaming me because "You underage punks are killing vaping! You're the reason society thinks it's evil and dangerous!"/etc. Aside from maybe the compare/contrast conversation, the more I'm thinking about it, the more I'm agreeing with your suggestion, again, thank you.
*positive rep if it were still around*

(Only doubt the conversation because I feel like they'd accuse me of being manipulative, and not understanding what I'm doing, and just trying to be "cool". Well, mainly my mom, because she's already scared/nervous that I'm almost 18, and already have plans for a wedding sometime down the line, but that'd belong in a different thread.)


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Techdeathwannabe, I wish you wouldn't. I started like you when I turned 18 and it led (through peer influence admittedly) to me taking up smoking. Now I _need_ the ecig to control my habit and trust me, it's much less fun when you don't have the choice of not buying ejuice every week. Not to imply that you're as weak as I am, but seriously consider your options. Don't do it because it's cool.


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

Thank you for your concern 

It is something I've gone back-and-forth on a lot, and I do think about the health risks, (though I can't find many for nonsmokers who vape nicotine-free. I'm sure they exist, somewhere, but I haven't found any credible information beyond "it could lead to ...") and I won't deny that it could lead to smoking, if it got out of control.
I will say, though, I tried smoking tea once, after a few months of searching as much as I could, and deciding "Eh, I shouldn't become addicted. I already drink it like crazy, so if I do, I'll have a source other than this." And bleck, it was too harsh on my throat for me to want to continue. This was due to a crappy "filter", and catching what felt like ash. But nevertheless it helped me decide that I didn't wanna smoke.

Will vaping do that? I don't know. I can legally light up a tea bag, no matter my age. I can't legally purchase a PV, nor will I ask someone to buy one for me, which is technically illegal.
(Point being, I can't try it yet, so I don't know. I could try the tea, and I learned from it.)

Please realize I'm not trying to discount your warning/experience though. I'm sure I'll run into peers who would try and switch me to smoking, but currently, all of my friends/peers who know I have an interest, would rather I vape than smoke, and would feel free to call me an idiot if I got into smoking. (Granted, that's like three people. Plus one who isn't a peer, but he's like an older brother.) And can that change? Yes. But for now I feel like it's a safe thing to try.

Plus, I still have a month to reconsider before it's even a possibility. Don't get too worried


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

If you guys haven't tried the Juicy Ohm's line of juices yet you need to. The Ohmother is my favorite juice (honeydew+apple, ridiculously flavorful), Ohm Sweet Ohm is great too (fruit loops+lemon) Wacky Pony is my #2 (tropical clusterfvck)


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

The irony

*poster 1:
"It's a trap!"

*poster 2, not long after:
"Guys, you should try this!"

On topic though, for a basic starter setup, 0 nicotine, where would you guys suggest I look? A store near me sells 0-nic e-hookahs, and I'm not super excited about the idea of disposables, but that seems like a cheaper/less risky way to have a start. On the other hand, I'd rather something more longterm, and my main preference is a pipe mod, *Limelight Mechanics is where I'm finding the most like what I'm wanting, without going over $150* but if I try it, and somehow don't like it, I just spent $130 on a pipe I'll never use, and best option would be to give it away.

Plus, that's all the way from Serbia. And as stated, ~$130.. The disposables mentioned above are $10, it's just a case of getting out there and not sneaking around.

Opinions?


----------



## Alex Kenivel

TechDeathWannabe said:


> The irony



Well this is the general vaping thread.. So there's bound to be some crosstalk. 

I've never tried an E pipe. Those look cool but I'm about function over form, personally. Look up some reviews on YT. 

I'd say try a Subtank kit. At about 60 bucks, you won't take much of a loss if you don't like it.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Sorry TechDeath, I honestly hadn't even read your posts. I was just trying to turn people on to some good juice. 
But yeah, don't start vaping just because everyone in your family smokes. Or if you do at least stick to 0 mg nicotine. There's nothing cool about having a stimulant addiction. The euphoria wears off fast and then you're left with a craving, hooray! 
I was stupid and started smoking with my friends in high school and now I mostly vape and have cut back from a pack a day habit to 1 in the morning with coffee then vape the remainder of the day.
I wouldn't recommend a disposable unit. They suck as far as flavor and vapor production and they hardly last a day. It's an initial investment but I'd suggest just getting a rechargeable pen style with a decent tank (any ego style battery with a kanger protank). If you want something even better a 30w iStick eLeaf and Kanger subtank will run you around 70$ from Mt. Baker Vapor. Not much more to be desired from a tank than that set up will give you. You'll be looking at 50$ but it's considerably cheaper in the long run and you're also not creating excessive waste.


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

^I only intend to vape nicotine-free. 
And it's more that I like the idea of puffing clouds, and I've liked pipes for ages. Not so much because most of my family smokes.
(I blame Gandalf/LotR/Narnia, and classic literature authors in general.)
Vaping = pipe - (tar + lung cancer risk + nicotine + fuzzy tongue × everything tastes like tobacco) + more flavor variety
^to make a math problem out of it. 
And yeah, that's a bit fantasized, but for sake of a joke I think it's okay.

Moreover, no problem 
It was a smile during an otherwise stressful day, thank you 

The pipes from Limelight get good reviews, I was largely hoping someone on here had tried them, and forgot to share in this thread. Thanks anyway. 
(Searched through all 19 -at the time- pages a few months ago, and the closest was a pipe mod Forrest_H had tried, but no review.)

I could get a cheap pipe mod for $40-70, also with good reviews, but it's not real wood, and as stated, they are cheap. The reviews were based on price and novelty, not comparing them to more adequate mods such as Pipesmith, Zepipes, Limelight Mechanics, or EPipeMods, to name a few. Zepipes are actually analog pipes converted to vaporizers. 

*back on topic*
If/since those setups are pretty good in your opinions and experience, I will probably look into those, esepcially since I can safely assume, based on your comments, that they'll be better than any "El Cheapo" pipes.
Thanks guys! 

Perhaps I'll be here a bit more between Thanksgiving and Christmas, depending on how it goes, asking for juice recommendations.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Honestly I have no idea about the quality of pipe style mods. I get that you like the aesthetic but do you know what type of atomizers and batteries they use? That's quite important if you want to blow clouds. you'd be best off just getting a box mod and RDA for clouds


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

Most of them seem to work with eGo or 510 threads, Limelight's "Coral Rose" says the connection is "Standard 510, adjustable ring, 14mm diameter", and acceptable batteries are "IMR 18350/18500 Flat top / Button top".
Edit: they have a "kicklet", which if I understand correctly, allows for regulation. It's an upcharge, but maybe a worthy one?

I really want to make my own, once I better understand optimal setup for clouds, but I'm not there yet. That shouldn't be much more expensive than a pen though, unless the electronics/components are more expensive than I'm thinking. I've estimated at around $30-80 for internals and an atomizer, then however much the wood costs, finishes, etc, and a stem. And for my build, I want a churchwarden stem. I already know that's not gonna be my cheapest option.

And novice confession, I still don't quite understand sub-ohms.
I'm not sure if sub-ohms and all that crap will be necessary for best clouds, but if I don't have'ta get into them, I'd rather something basic and simple. I may be completely satisfied with the clouds I get from a pen, even. Especially if "smoke rings" are feasible and visible. But, if sub-ohming or a more complex setup is necessary for that, I'm not against trying.

I guess to turn it into a (long) question;
I think I remember vilk saying that he tried some 100%VG juice, and got some intense clouds from it, but was warned that his setup was inadequate. What is the optimal setup for good clouds? Not crazy thick, but thick enough to try tricks and have that childish joy "I'm breathing FIRE!" look and feel as mentioned in previous pages?


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

I'm afraid I can't understand most of what he's saying, so he may be running a specific juice, or might have modified it, but being a review, I think the device itself would be unchanged. Anyways. Seems to be a Kayfun atomizer, couldn't understand which exact model, and I'm not very familiar with the name or their products. But. If those clouds are anything to go by, (and yes, I'll be watching more videos, hopefully in English,) then that's plenty for what I'm wanting.

https://youtu.be/rD2q7CsAWZQ


----------



## Alex Kenivel

https://www.google.com/search?q=grimmgreen+e+pipe

^A few reviews on some pipes 

As far as liquid, it all depends on what you want and like. you are probably going to have to go through a lot of different flavors before you find one you like so you might want to look up some vape stores in your local area if there are any. a lot of them I've seen will let you test different juice. I make my own, and now that I'm thinking about it, it would be real easy to make some 0 nicotine juice..


----------



## Action

Kayfuns are nice, but they are manual rebuildables, that you wire and wick yourself. You want an atomizer that throws the vapor of a kayfun, but is prefab, with disposable $3 wick/coil assemblies. There's a dozen to choose from that are $30 and less. There's also at least six excellent and suitable batteries that are $40 or less.

Kanger, Aspire make good atomizers for your purpose. kanger's subtank, aspire's atlantis v2. eleaf makes good affordable batteries. Some places will sell you the battery and atomizer together for about the same deal.

They sell more than one resistance of replacement coil for these atomizers. They're marketed as sub-ohm because they're capable of it, but they do not have to be used in that mode. So if you don't like operating the tank at high power, high airflow, big clouds from the low resistance coils... or you dont like your battery life when you're vaping at 30 or 40 watts... or just to see the difference... you can put in a higher resistance replacement coil (e.g. 1.0 ohm) and vape smaller clouds with medium airflow at a lower and more modest power. The atomizers usually come with one of each kind so you can see for yourself before you order a pack of replacements. The vape shop might charge a little more for replacements than the internet; after all this is a razor and blades type business model.

---

A word about those pipes you are looking at, they are mechanical. Unregulated mechanical mods and non-adjustable batteries are no good for beginners; you'll need the ability to fine tune the power you get in your hit if you're using one of the above atomizers, and mechs don't have that capability. The guys who use mechs always manually build, and they have to calculate an appropriate resistance of coil to make to match their battery's fixed voltage. I strongly advise against that kind of thing if you're not already advanced and rebuilding yourself. Yes, it's cool if the ecig resembles a traditional smoking device, but that's putting form over function in a way that goes against your other goals. Getting involved with mods with removable li-ion batteries -> gotta buy cells, a charger, cases, and learn lots about battery safety. The $30 istick -> plug it into USB every night and forget about it. The mech -> can start a fire if it is depressed in your pocket. The regulated battery -> dozen different failsafes including auto shut-off. Take it from a guy who's gone through a lot of pains in the ass so that others hopefully don't have to, lol.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

This guy knows ^


----------



## vilk

Check it out, techdeath

https://www.myfreedomsmokes.com/aspire-odyssey-kit.html

Aspire odyssey kit comes with a good tank and what looks to be a decent mod. The reason I think this tank is for you, is because you can switch between +ohm coils and sub-ohm coils. That's right, you can drop in a 1.8ohm or whatever and it'll be like your classic oldschool vape that hits like a cigarette, but if you want to level up to sub-ohm all you've got to do is drop in a sub-ohm coil for this tank and bam you're in hookah hit land.


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

^it's also on sale, do you know me or something? 

Thanks for the recommendation 

Question though, because I am cheap, or at least don't want to make a big initial investment. I found the Kanger "Blister" starter kit on Mt Baker Vapor, would that be worth checking into? (<$20 shipped, with two bottles of juice, basic USB charger/battery, only problem I see from the description is the tank is plastic. But, that's not too major, and can be fixed if it becomes a problem.)


----------



## vilk

^those kind of devices kinda suck. You'll buy it, get it, and sure you'll get to make little smoke rings and such... but...
>those tanks don't produce good vapor or taste
>those coils are like 3/5 duds that burn out in a day or two, leak because the rubber grommet doesn't fit, etc.
>batteries don't last and the charger is annoying

basically, it'll get you your nicotine fix (which you don't need), but still every time you see someone with a good setup you'll feel that you should have just invested in something good in the fist place.

You're young, money is tight, I remember all that. You do what you gotta do, I'm just saying don't expect to have the same vaping experience as others in this thread have if you're using that kind of setup.



I'd also like to point out now that if you're the kind of person who doesn't like spending money, then probably the habit of smoking/vaping isn't for you. It is, for all practical purposes, a waste of money. It's for enjoyment. You don't have to drink diet coke, you could just drink faygo. Or you could just drink water. Get what I'm saying? Me, personally, I'm going for the diet coke. But also, my car is a piece of ..... It's all about priorities.


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

^I don't mind spending money, but if I'm not sure if I like it, I am cautious. I'm mainly trying to be cheap starting out because I'm trying to avoid pulling out of my PlayStation funds, since I can play video games with my younger brother without feeling guilty. I can't really say "Hey, want a puff?" with a clear conscience.

And thanks, I was hoping it'd be a little better than a disposable, but if it's about the same range, moving on.


----------



## vilk

That's pretty much the bummer aspect of all these products. You can't know until you try, and once you've bought it, there is essentially no resale value (let alone opportunity). Pretty much the only thing you have to go off of are reviews.

But that's part of the reason I suggested that Triton tank. If you're not sure what kind of vaping you like (of the choices sub-ohm and not sub-ohm), you'd have both options available, as opposed to the many tanks out there that only have sub-ohm coils or only have +ohm coils.


----------



## Action

TechDeathWannabe said:


> And thanks, I was hoping it'd be a little better than a disposable, but if it's about the same range, moving on.



It really is junk. It costs less because it is several years old technology/design. And you don't even want to know how lame the stuff several years before _that_ was. The stuff we are linking is from a different generation, and practically first manufactured in 2015.



vilk said:


> But that's part of the reason I suggested that Triton tank. If you're not sure what kind of vaping you like (of the choices sub-ohm and not sub-ohm), you'd have both options available, as opposed to the many tanks out there that only have sub-ohm coils or only have +ohm coils.



Yep, and actually, I think the aspire tank I named can accept the coils from your suggestion, and vice versa, and they can take coils from 2 other companies' tanks. That is the upside to these subohm tank makers copying each other's features and taking design cues from each other, we get interchangable replacements. Tech, I gotta second vilk's link, you'll be stoked with that kit.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

So my eleaf istick 50w had a screw loose, top screw by where the connection is. after acquiring a screwdriver for the task, I've come to the conclusion that the threads that the screw screws into are stripped. I put a little bit of liquid nails on the screw and scooted in, held down by pieces of electrical tape for now.


----------



## J-Fender7

I have to say I've upgraded significantly in the last few months. Last time I posted on here I was using a subtank nano and istick 30w. I upgraded to a subtank mini and istick 100, and they both did great for the time I used them. The subtank was great. I still stand strongly behind kanger tanks because I have never found a more solid standard tank. I have to say that the coils were great but the RBA was definitely better. I look for more clouds, so upon using the RBA, I never looked back to the prebuilt coils. 

That being said, there is a lot better pieces of equipment for the price. I just bought the project sub ohm mutation RTA tank that came out a few months back and it is by far better at about the same price. This mutation is pretty kick ass. It has a huge 4 post deck that I can build just about anything that can be built on a regular RDA. I have some .3 ohm claptons on it right now, and they chuck as well as giving amazing flavor. The only problem I've encountered is some leaking issues, as well as an issue with the top cap on the deck cover that keeps coming undone if bumped, but it barely has given me trouble. Also, it goes through drops like crazy, but I think thats just an RTA thing. For their first RTA in the line, I'd say they nailed it though. 

The Istick 100 lasted me a pretty good amount of time, and my only downside to it is the resistance only runs down to .15, which really screwed me a few times. In the end the 510 connection broke, which is a pretty simple fix but inconvenient nonetheless. For about $50 plus shipping, it definitely was worth it. Since then, i've been running my mutation off of my buddies tugboat unregulated box. It has been decent, but doesn't do the tank justice. I'm just waiting for my jaybo reauleux rx200, which is an absoutely phenomenal box for the price. It runs 3 18650's and has insane battery life. I'm pretty stoked to get it.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Pretty much quit, use to vape all the time but kinda got out of it, only take a few hits of my brothers here and there.

But if I was going to start again I would grab a sigelei 150w, my friend has one andits so much better then any of my mech setups or my brothers mechs. The draw is just perfect


----------



## psycle_1

I know this isn't a classifieds section, but I figure it's more on topic here...

Anyone interested in an authentic Kayfun V4 or an authentic Kennedy V1 RDA? If so, PM me.


----------



## will_shred

I have long since quit vaping, and kept off smoking. It was just a money pit, and all in all my lungs still felt like .... constantly inhaling e-liquid and nicotine.


----------



## cwhitey2

I had originally posted in this thread a while ago and Vilk asked what mod I had...well it was a .... one.

But now I'm rocking a MELO 2 on an eVic VT box.

The MELO 2 tank/atomizer is freaking awesome and can take 3 different brand of coils/atomizers so it gives you a wide range of ohms to choose from.


----------



## watson503

I've been smoke free for almost 16 months now, still using a basic as hell set-up - a K1 Aspire and an eGo C Twist with a back-up eGo C upgrade. I just want something to keep me away from the cigs and it's still kind of a trip to be smoke-free (cigs, that is...) after smoking for nearly three decades.


----------



## vilk

I've still got my evic vt and my uwell crown tank. That vape experience is unparalleled imo. The crown's stainless steel coils give better flavor and smoother hits than kanthal nickel or titanium imho. 

However, recently I've been won over by convenience of compact size. I picked up a kanger SUBVOD and a joyetech ego mini. Small and light enough to feel comfortable in your breast pocket, the ego mini doesn't even stick out. Yet I take still get a good sub-ohm hit. Of course, it's nowhere near as good as using my "good rig", but the evic vt is heavy, and despite being smaller than many available box mods I just really enjoy having emptier pockets (read: looser fitting thighs). 

You've got to charge and refill more often obviously, but I work at a computer so I can plug it any time I'm at my desk. Also the SUBVOD came with a top-fill tank so refilling that one is a whole step less bothersome.

I'll always need my evic for road trips/all night parties/going out to bars(in IN, no ecigs in IL) because of its 5000mAh battery. But as long as I know I'm going to be able to charge up on a whim I am really enjoying these smaller devices.


----------



## Ralyks

Just got a Smok Cube X II for myself and the Cube Mini for the lady, as well as TF4V Minis for both of us. This things pretty sweet, but, well, I'm still trying to understand half the things this mod can do.


----------



## vilk

I also picked up a Smok Micro One kit the other day with the R80 mod and TFV4 micro (which is smaller and takes smaller coils than the mini)

I love the way it feels to hit that tfv4 micro; however, it's burning out coils. I didn't even get a few days out of the coils that came with it, and the coils for this thing aren't very cheap. 

One of them was their clapton coil. But I've heard clapton coils are only good for people who take one big hit every 30 seconds to a minute. I hit it more often than that, so perhaps that's what burned that one out.

The other one was steel coil, and I was using it on temp control for steel, around 480 degrees, which is what I was using for nickel in the past.
Apparently even though temperature is not a relative measurement, you have to burn different coils at different temperatures. And I don't know how hot you're allowed to burn steel, apparently. So maybe that's what burnt that one out. I figured, 480 tastes good to me, 480 must be the temperature I like my vapor to be. But, somehow, it's more complicated than this.

I hope I can get this tank to not just destroy my coils, because when it works its f***ing kickass. But in the meantime my Uwell crown is still gets me there.


----------



## Action

@vilk I've found no direct relation between coil geometry and how often you can vape. As long as I keep dripping, I could chain vape through a set of batteries on my dual clapton build on my RDA. I've come to think a burnt tasting wick is always just a wicking problem, liquid vaping faster than it can be reabsored.

I looked up pictures of your coils, they seem to have fairly small slits in them exposing the cotton. Maybe it's not enough surface area for the wick to keep up at high power/temp. Maybe it's a design flaw. Maybe your juice is too high of a viscosity. Maybe the mod runs hot/high and needs backed down a little more than seems like would make sense. Best of luck figuring it out, and I hope it's just a new tank glitch.

"only hit it once every 30 seconds" might avoid the problem but is a cop out imo


----------



## vilk

I'm so sick of coils and tanks and mods and their compatibility... I think I need to just make the switch to building my own coils and using a RDA... they even have tanks for them called 'automatic drippers' or something. Then I'll never have to worry about finding the right coil or does this company make these still or why do I keep getting duds etc etc.


How much you think it would cost to get all the stuff?
wire
cotton
tool set
ohm reader
rda


What is there to look for in an RDA? I see that there are tons of them. My wife's friend works for SQuape and I'd like one of them but they're like 165 bucks. I guess they're not close enough friends to score me a discount........

I know that there is great variety among the quality of vaping experienced using tanks and replacement coils. It has to do with the coil's design in conjunction with airflow on the tank....
but if I'm building my own coils, obviously I'm going to be the one determining how good those work, and from what I understand rda's have even more open airflow than tanks generally do.

What do you look for in a good RDA?

You think I could get away with getting set up for around 50 bucks?


----------



## Action

Mods are almost universally compatible. For example, that R80 will fire any tank you get. If your tank is bunk, the most effective option may still be to just try a different $25 tank. Unless you've done this several times.

I use just such a tank when not at home; replacement coils are cheap and last weeks of use. I wasn't happy with my first $25 tank, went through a few before finding a good one. At one point I also used a juice that gunked up coils fast... I switched to a different type, and it made a large difference in coil lifespan.

I'd try those things once more before RDA, because convenience is king, and RDAs are not convenient.

I'm sorry to say that there's very minimal differences between $150 attys and the $20 clones... most are true 1:1 copies made from the same digital blueprints... IME the difference is that when you get the $20 RDA, you just check for metal burrs on any drilled holes... and wash it with dish soap to remove any machine oil left over from manufacturing. AKA, exactly what you should do when you get a new RDA or tank the first time, anyway.

So yes, RDAs are $20, wire is ~$5, cotton is ~$5, and modern mods double as ohm-meters. You can "get started" for ~$30 (small bit more if you dont have a set of small screwdrivers, wire clips, and a pair of needlenose pliers)... but the time investment of learning to make coils and tweak them is large. Nor will you be entirely happy with how an RDA hits when you are an amateur builder. It might take you 3 builds to "perfect" it; it might take you 30. You'll probably make a few mistakes at first, like most of us, and burn a few wicks (although its fast and free to replace RDA wicks, unlike with tank coil assemblies). There's frustration potential. Having a working backup is nice.

Dripping is not viable unless you are stationary at a desk/etc a lot... you will need to open a bottle of juice and redrip every 10-12 hits... it's not doable while driving. RDAs also leak if not kept upright. There's been talk of autodrippers with reservoirs for a long time; I haven't looked in the last few months but I've seen no functional designs yet. If you are still interested, we can tell you what to look for in an RDA and good resources to learn making your own builds. If you don't have 10-20 hours to invest in reading, watching, and attempting RDA builds to become good at it, or if this sounds like sometihng that might frustrate you unless you approach it at a slower pace, then I'd try another tank by a different manufacturer first (after reading a review or two of the tank on youtube), and namely I would not get anything called "micro" or "mini" since smaller tends to mean more finnicky.


----------



## vilk

^That's good stuff, buddy. Thank you.

I do have a good tank-- the Uwell Crown. Works great on my mod, hits excellent, it's what I use every day presently. I'm getting an RDA because it kinda looks fun and I'm interested in learning how to do it. Also if I find that I like it and get good at it I will probably end up saving loads on new coils and new tanks for the new coils because they only fit with new tanks endless cycle of purchases

I placed an order yesterday
Velocity RDA (20$ clone from vaporeso)

Japanese cotton

10pcs pre-made pre-cut clapton wire. I know I can get 15ft for less money per, but I don't want to invest in a bunch of wire if I don't like it. 

Ohm-reader... I didn't think about the fact that my mod has one built in... it was only 9 bucks and had good reviews so... eh if my mod ever kicks the bucket I'll have this too.

Kuro Jig tool - This thing is a coil winding tool that comes with the things you need for it contained inside. I've read that building coils is difficult and that no one gets it right on their first try, but the video makes this thing seem so simple that I don't see how I could go wrong.



But also I'm a regular at a vape shop near where I work and I intend to go in there and build my first setup on my lunch break under their supervision. 

...I still need to tell my wife I bought this stuff....  ... but it did come out to less than 50$


----------



## ittoa666

Ralyks said:


> Just got a Smok Cube X II for myself and the Cube Mini for the lady, as well as TF4V Minis for both of us. This things pretty sweet, but, well, I'm still trying to understand half the things this mod can do.



Good purchase! I've been using the Xcube II for around 7 months and I love it. It beats every box I've owned so far. You need to get the app for your phone to link it up and edit you temp control coefficients if you want to use the TC regularly though. Also, update it when you can so you can go to 180W and use titanium.


----------



## Action

vilk said:


> But also I'm a regular at a vape shop near where I work and I intend to go in there and build my first setup on my lunch break under their supervision.
> 
> ...I still need to tell my wife I bought this stuff....  ... but it did come out to less than 50$



That's all great stuff you chose. A velocity clone is my current favorite RDA.  A $9 ohmmeter is worth having, and doubles as a platform to hold the RDA base secure while you build on it. That coil winding tool, although I do mine traditionally, ive heard a lot of good about those spinning type winders. Clapton wire is annoying to make, so no worries buying it.

All I can add is the probably-obvious... don't practice rolling on the valuable wire... pick up a 10' spool of plain kanthal at the local shop, to learn/practice with the winder on, and to compare how normal coils work (and how to adjust them after installation) vs claptons. If you're unsure of plain gauge to choose, grab 24g


----------



## Ralyks

ittoa666 said:


> Also, update it when you can so you can go to 180W and use titanium.



Yeah, just trying to find a time to get to a friend with a PC, since you can't do the updates on a Mac


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Sigelei/Subtank blackout time







My wife and I have had a couple of eleaf istick 50w batteries that finally completely failed or fell apart, so I found two of these for $20 each. I've had a few 18650 batteries laying around from our old evics so no need to buy more 

And since my wife loves to shatter tanks I've decided to buy a black subtank mini to have some spare parts around. 

I also bought a cheap coil jig. Makes life easier. I was pretty good at using those little screwdrivers for making coils


----------



## vilk

Did my first build yesterday

dual clapton coils. against Actions friendly advice... idk, I was excited to try my new thing.

scored a 0.4, fires pretty good at 50w. This is actually around what I was aiming for. This RDA business is excellent, perfect flavor every time. I brought it to work today because I'm a child and I can't put down a new toy. Dripping and driving is dumb, made me slow to accel at a green light which is one of my own pet peeves. So today is the last day I'll bring this out, I'll move back to the tank for mobile ventures. But boy am I enjoying this, and I'm sure my future builds might even go better? and I'll never have to worry about new tanks and new coils. I think if the uwell crown ever goes out of style I'll just get a rebuildable drip tank. It was actually really fun to make something with my hands for once, which normally isn't my strong suite.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Awesome. Building coils is not that hard once you do it a few times. Now you need to start making juice!


----------



## will_shred

I started vaping again, just to help me quit smoking ganja. Right now I have some "vape4paws" vanilla mint. Its good liquid, and they donate part of the profits to 501c animal shelters. So that's cool.


----------



## Ralyks

Anyone have experience with a the Cube X II and Titanium coils? Tried using that with my Smok TF4V mini, and for the life of me could not get a good hit in temp control. Even tried messing with settings in the app. Ended up just putting a quad coil in.


----------



## vilk

^I haven't used Ti with any TFV4's, but I used them in my joyetech evic vt when those first came out. I found it to be inferior quality vaping experience as compared to either nickel or kanthal. I don't intend to ever buy Ti coils again.

I'm not perfectly happy with my TFV4 micro, but I've recently (read: yesterday night) discovered that it gives decent hits using SS coils on the wattage setting but set lower than I usually do for kanthal coils. I do not get a good quality vaping experience when I use SS coils on the SS temp setting...
So maybe just Smok brand kinda sucks at programming their temp ctrl?


----------



## Ralyks

vilk said:


> ^I haven't used Ti with any TFV4's, but I used them in my joyetech evic vt when those first came out. I found it to be inferior quality vaping experience as compared to either nickel or kanthal. I don't intend to ever buy Ti coils again.
> 
> I'm not perfectly happy with my TFV4 micro, but I've recently (read: yesterday night) discovered that it gives decent hits using SS coils on the wattage setting but set lower than I usually do for kanthal coils. I do not get a good quality vaping experience when I use SS coils on the SS temp setting...
> So maybe just Smok brand kinda sucks at programming their temp ctrl?



I was assuming Ti would be better, guess not. I never had problems with my Subtank Mini in temp control. Maybe I'll stick to that tank when I feel like the rare instance I want to use temp control, or try out a nickel coil for the TFV4.


----------



## vilk

I rebuilt today using plain 26g wire, enjoying it much better than the clapton wire. Clapton wire takes too long to get hot, but this 26g wire is hot as soon as I hit the button


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Try Spew from Mt. Baker Vapor. It's the most delicious melon flavor I've ever found. So good.


----------



## monkeysuncle

Just noticed this thread .. 
Been smoking a pack a day of Marlboro reds for roughly 4 years now (been smoking for a little over 5 years now) tried quitting a few times with very little success. Recently been puffing on a Vuse ecig to at least cut back a bit, been working somewhat ...
Tried cold turkey quitting, various e-cigs, nicotine gum and still find it very difficult just to cut back. 
Hope to quit sooner than later, but yeah ... to the nonsmokers viewing this thread, don't start ...


----------



## vilk

^I'll say this much-- using one of those cheap disposable ecigs is not like using the type of things we're talking about mostly in this thread. The reason these high end vapes convert people is because it's actually MORE enjoyable than smoking tobacco. Vuse and Blu and Mark5 and even like cheap 25$ vape pens, in my opinion, are less enjoyable than smoking. That's why people who try those usually don't quit and then dismiss the idea of ecigs. But out here in IL even if you spent 100 bucks getting set up with good vape gear, that's still less money than a carton. 



anyhoo, I had been researching RTAs and I've seen some cool ones, but I've already got so much vape gear that I decided to go the cheap rout and just buy an RBA adapter for my TFV4. It's a little finnicky to work with, the first time I set it up I ended up drinking ejuice. But now it's going right.

But it's like super effin hot. I'm firing it at only 3.5v and it's nearly burning my mouth. If I fire it at 4v like I normally do it practically hurts. I can't explain it. But hell, it works fine when you fire it lower so why the hell not save on some battery life and ejuice consumption. Maybe it has something to do with it having clapton wire. Maybe I should rebuild it with plain wire since I've decided that I usually like that better.


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

Forgive the necrobump, but you may wanna look into this, with the recent FDA regulations proposition.
(Which is already in motion, from what I understand.)

Basically, if you like vaping, and don't wanna lose it or go back to cigarettes, this may interest you.

Five days old and it's already over 60% signed.


https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...ing-ecigarette-classification-tobacco-product


----------



## vilk

Signed. F///in Washington DC, always under the thumb of corporations. 

In other news...


I've been rockin a gemini RTA recently, and though it's pretty complicated, it's a pretty cool deal. Gemini RTA has
-velocity deck, considered by most to be the easiest deck to build dual coils
-top air flow
-wide bore drop tip or 510 converter and drop tip
-_you can close the juice ports into the coil chamber to prevent leaking_ when you
-top fill

Took me a while to figure out how to wick it good. But it's mean now.

I'm going on a trip in a couple weeks to Japan. I don't want to bring my gemini rta because if something goes wrong with it I might need all my tools etc. So I finally got an aspire brand tank, the Cleito. It was only 18 bucks on vapenw. Very few parts, only a drip tip, top cap, glass, bottom air flow control. The entire chimney/center part which connects the top with the bottom IS the coil. I thought with something so simple, and a brand so widely sold, I don't see how anything could go screwy and if the coil dies I can carry a sealed replacement in my pocket (read: my wife's purse)


----------



## Ralyks

Anybody try the Griffin RBA? My buddy just got one and seems like a godsend for him.


----------



## vilk

It's my understanding that the Gemini and the Griffin are almost the same thing with a few very slight differences. In an ironic twist, the Gemini, despite having a better design which includes top airflow, post airflow (first time I've ever seen or heard of it), and larger juice holes, overall better airflow... is of poorer quality build than the Griffin, which does not have top airflow or post airflow and has smaller wicking holes.
Then again, the Gemini is actually cheaper, so I guess it makes sense that it's "cheaper".

I will say this, even with the Gemini's larger wicking holes all the way open, if I chain vape on this thing for too many pulls in a row without setting it down I'll get a burnt-ish one (edit: I just rewicked and this is no longer happening. It's all about the wicking). So I can't imagine smaller juice holes helping that situation. But then again, there is a ring which pinches off the wick (and the RTA will leak if it is not in place). So maybe the juice holes don't matter as much as the diameter of the opening made by the wick ring and the deck. 


All in all, the Gemini RTA is definitely the best tank I've had yet. If it broke I'd get another one, not a griffin. Just because I'm all about airflow. I keep the top airflow and bottom all the way open.


----------



## Andromalia

3 years without tobacco on the 1st of June. Currently rocking a provari 2 +Taifun GT Air. The taifun was expensive but well worth it.


----------



## WhiskeyPickleJake

I was never a smoker but got pulled in by the amazing flavors available for drippers (or high end rta's). 

After vaping at 0mg and 3mg, I've pretty much stopped. It's purely a luxury item for me and I don't see much point in getting addicted to nicotine just so I can skip my morning coffe to jump start the old system.

Edit: but still, try Nate's Nectar from Keystone! It's my all time fav.


----------



## vilk

I would like to update my feelings about the gemini

Recently, I don't even use this tank anymore. And I don't really use my RDA anymore. Why, you might ask? Because you constantly have to f/// with them.

I was using a Uwell crown for a while, and I thought it was amazing. Then I got a tfv4 micro, and I thought that was more amazing. Only, it rapidly burns out coils within 2 days. So I got the RBA deck for the tfv4 micro, and I thought "This is even better than a regular tfv4 coil", only it's soooooo tiny, very difficult to build on.
My thought processes goes: Well, if tfv4 micro + RBA deck is the best, but it's too tiny to build on, I should get an RTA that's easy to build on.

So I did, the gemini, and it is quite easy to build on, and I loved it, and I raved about it on here a few posts above.

Then I went on a trip and didn't want to bring my build gear, so I got an Apire cleito. I thought it was pretty good, but it didn't hit as good as the build I had going in my gemini. 

So I come back from my trip thinking "yeah man I'mma get back on this gemini!" only to find a huge leaky mess. I guess because I've let it sit for a week or two? I open it up to see whats the deal, can't really find anything amiss, fill it back up and fire it and it tastes like poop. 

And that is it's present condition! Why, you ask? Because the degree to which an RTA gives a better quality vaping experience as compared to a sub-ohm tank doesn't justify it's use, to me, the reason being that sub-ohm tanks with pre-built coils are more convenient.

_but vilk, that's what everyone has always said all along_

yeah, I guess I should have known, but I thought they just meant it's convenient because you don't have to build the coil. I was somehow under the impression that if you built your own coil well, it would be less BS than dealing with pre-made coils which constantly leak or get gummed up or burn themselves out etc, because you could easily rip out the cotton clean the coil and rewick and never spend money again. But that's just not true. At least, my gemini RTA constantly had things going wrong with it, and was MORE hassle than a sub-ohm tank that uses premade coils. And even if stuff didn't go wrong I felt I needed to clean and rewick at least once a week, which isn't any better than replacing coils as those usually get me 2 weeks. 


So now my Cleito is my main rig. It's not the best vape experience I've ever had in my life, but it gives me ZERO issues EVER, and that's worth the difference. 

Now I want to pick up a Plato. It's like a mod that contains the cleito tank inside it (only slightly redesigned and called a plato). I don't even need it. I'm just addicted to buying vape gear. I've got 2 good sub-ohm tanks, 2 good mods, a good RDA, and a good RTA, as well as a couple stick type vapes for stealth. What is wrong with me. Help.
edit: I didn't buy one. I went to the shop and looked at it and realized that holding the mod that close to my face is weird. I like the concept of a tank inside the mod, but physically it's not as natural feeling as having a proper tank to create some distance between your mouth and your hand.


----------



## vilk

lol, I bought the Aspire Plato. It's really dope. It's not as weird to hold it by your face as I thought it would be. But I was able to sell my smok mod/crown tank to my buddy who had an old Innokin MVP/aerotank mini as his main rig, so in my book that like totally justifies my entire life. 

Everyone pitches the cleito and the plato as having the same coils. The coils are similar, sure, but the plato hits totally different from my cleito. Airflow is way more open on the cleito than the plato, but then again the plato only goes to up to 50w so you don't need to burn it so hot without having as much air pass over the coil. 

So yeah, they are marketed all over as the same, the guy at the shop says they're the same... they're not the same. But they're both very cool. The plato is so compact though, it's literally the same as keeping a pack of smokes in your pocket. And none of the buttons jiggle. And paying 47 bucks for a new mod with 18650 and tank included is a sweet deal as far as I'm concerned. Also, apparently if you're into the mouth to lung type vaping that is not sub-ohm, the plato can use triton mini coils and nautilus coils. Cleito can only use cleito coils.


----------



## vilk

Just in case any of us were wondering who the FDA works for

https://www.vapes.com/blogs/news/au...regulations-vaping-braces-for-industry-freeze

People are making a big deal about it...

But I always use the same juice. And, I think the current products out right now are really great. I can't really see this affecting me that much... that is, unless these million dollar application processes are going to be seen in the cost of e-liquid. 

It's important to keep tabs on the companies who make products that are for human consumption, and I think that applies to the e-cig industry as well. I just don't see the point in arbitrarily inflating the price of applying to do stuff.


----------



## Science_Penguin

It's most definitely going to have an effect on my favourite shop which doubles as a vaping lounge... Also means I'm gonna have to buy brand-name juice instead of the in-store mixes, which I don't mind, but that takes some of the fun out of it...

Oh, but I see the point of arbitrarily inflating the application price... Doesn't take much imagination to see what they're doing there...


----------



## A_Miller

I prefer to buy 120 ml bottle branded ejuices from http://gypsyvapes.com/Top-ELiquid-EJuice-Brands/E-Juice-E-Liquid-120ML, Ohmgurt and American Pie are my personal eliquids of choice.


----------



## vilk

Recently I've been making my way through the different economy ejuice brands

Mt. Baker has sucked every time I got it recently. Like 2 years ago it was good, I swear, but now it's consistantly terrible. idk man. 

vaporfi sucks

mechsauce sucks, but they carry some other economy brands that are 10$ for 30ml that are decent. I got a mojito margarita one that was aight. I figure 10$ for 30ml is a happy medium between premium and dirt cheap

Speaking of, dirtcheapejuice sucks. No matter what flavor you get it tastes like jungle juice.

eliquiddepot doesn't suck, but it's also not amazing. I mean to say, the quality is good, but I wasn't feeling the flavor. Which is better than the alternative of bad quality--by this I mean that it hurts my throat or doesn't feel pleasant on your bronchii or whatever. Eliquiddepot felt good to vape. I intend to reorder from them, I just gotta decide a flavor, which I'm the worst at.

Presently most of my ejuice is purchased from vapenw.com using discount coupons or from the clearance section. I just scored 5 bottles of premium juice for 10 bucks each.



In other news: I've completely given up on tanks. F///'em. I've been through so many, and something always goes wrong eventually. Or some aspect of them is impossible to clean (as was with the Plato). Coils that bleed too easy and flood. Chimneys too narrow that make you drink juice. I've tried every major brand, every coil metal, cotton, ceramic, they're just...

not an RDA, I guess. Idk why I expected them to be. But if I ever talk about getting another sub-ohm tank, remind me that I've said I am going RDA or bust from here on out. I figured a way to wick them so that I can drag on it for a good 5 minutes before running out of juice. This way it sort of acts to regulate how much juice I use, and it stops me from being one of those human steam engine type people that just puffs clouds every hour of every day. With an RDA, a vape sesh lasts about as long as a cigarette. Putting 15-20 drops in your RDA isn't any more annoying than rolling a cigarette, which I used to do. And then once you've vaped up your juice so that the cottons a little white, there's nothing left to leak in your pocket!

Right now I've just gotten an RDA called the Vulcan. It has hand screws for the connections, which I think is great, because I hate using the allen key on my velocity rda. Also it's silent; definitely the quietest vape by a wide margin compared to anything else I've used. On the other hand, you cannot adjust the airflow. Having said that, the airflow is perfect.


----------



## watson503

vilk said:


> Recently I've been making my way through the different economy ejuice brands
> 
> Mt. Baker has sucked every time I got it recently. Like 2 years ago it was good, I swear, but now it's consistantly terrible. idk man.
> 
> vaporfi sucks
> 
> mechsauce sucks, but they carry some other economy brands that are 10$ for 30ml that are decent. I got a mojito margarita one that was aight. I figure 10$ for 30ml is a happy medium between premium and dirt cheap
> 
> Speaking of, dirtcheapejuice sucks. No matter what flavor you get it tastes like jungle juice.
> 
> eliquiddepot doesn't suck, but it's also not amazing. I mean to say, the quality is good, but I wasn't feeling the flavor. Which is better than the alternative of bad quality--by this I mean that it hurts my throat or doesn't feel pleasant on your bronchii or whatever. Eliquiddepot felt good to vape. I intend to reorder from them, I just gotta decide a flavor, which I'm the worst at.
> 
> Presently most of my ejuice is purchased from vapenw.com using discount coupons or from the clearance section. I just scored 5 bottles of premium juice for 10 bucks each.
> 
> 
> 
> In other news: I've completely given up on tanks. F///'em. I've been through so many, and something always goes wrong eventually. Or some aspect of them is impossible to clean (as was with the Plato). Coils that bleed too easy and flood. Chimneys too narrow that make you drink juice. I've tried every major brand, every coil metal, cotton, ceramic, they're just...
> 
> not an RDA, I guess. Idk why I expected them to be. But if I ever talk about getting another sub-ohm tank, remind me that I've said I am going RDA or bust from here on out. I figured a way to wick them so that I can drag on it for a good 5 minutes before running out of juice. This way it sort of acts to regulate how much juice I use, and it stops me from being one of those human steam engine type people that just puffs clouds every hour of every day. With an RDA, a vape sesh lasts about as long as a cigarette. Putting 15-20 drops in your RDA isn't any more annoying than rolling a cigarette, which I used to do. And then once you've vaped up your juice so that the cottons a little white, there's nothing left to leak in your pocket!
> 
> Right now I've just gotten an RDA called the Vulcan. It has hand screws for the connections, which I think is great, because I hate using the allen key on my velocity rda. Also it's silent; definitely the quietest vape by a wide margin compared to anything else I've used. On the other hand, you cannot adjust the airflow. Having said that, the airflow is perfect.



Man, I had been buying from Mt Baker for the longest and feel the same, broke-down and bought from VapeWild this time - I had used them once before and wasn't too impressed with their juice at the time but they did throw-in a few 10ml samples...this time the juice wasn't half bad and they threw-in 3 10ml samples which was cool. VaporFi totally blows, I'll have to check-out eliquiddepot next order.


----------



## vilk

I just ordered from a site today called Verde Valley Vapes. 8 bucks for 30 ml, but it looks like if you spend 25 dollars they'll give you 100ml for free? That's a crazy good deal--but I don't want to get stuck with 300ml of bad juice. So I stuck with two 30ml tubes, I'll let everyone know what I think.


----------



## Action

vilk said:


> mechsauce sucks, but they carry some other economy brands that are 10$ for 30ml that are decent. I got a mojito margarita one that was aight. I figure 10$ for 30ml is a happy medium between premium and dirt cheap



It looks like you've tried a lot of the places I have, and found the same results as I have, including some goodies in vapenw's clearance bin.

I found a company this summer called blue dot vapors, and that's what i've been using. a lot of the flavors are better than decent, and it's $18 for 100ml, and they give a further discount on every order after the first. they sell sample packs, free shipping on all but the smallest of orders, etc. the caveat is that it is made fresh to order and tastes better aged a week or two. this stuff is the first budget juice i've ever gotten that arrives tasting good and tastes even better after a short time. so refreshing, can't tell you how many times i'd try two big bottles from some company and they'd arrive tasting bad and cheap, and not improve at all with age.

the ecigs subreddit is how i found them, btw. over there, they poll their members about the best juice companies at various price ranges and categories. i saw this place as one of their picks for best budget juice, gave it a try, and i now trust reddit.


----------



## vilk

I'll check that out after I burn through my V^3 order! I know exactly what you mean about fresh juice being crappy.

It looks like Blue Dot has a whole section called "pre-steeped"!


----------



## Ralyks

Grabbed a Vaperesso Tarot mod and a Smok TFV8. And man, it's a hell of a set up.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Just got myself a Sigelei 150w setup and some homemade juice from the shop here in town that tastes like Cocoa Puffs...good stuff! Kinda new to the game, so I'm open to suggestions...any flavors I should try, websites I should visit, etc.?


----------



## vilk

Update on those Verde Valley Vapes juice
I like it! I got the red bull flavor and the root beer flavor, and they're both good.
I'm going to check out blue dot next, but if that doesn't work out I feel that I might go on back to V^3

Yeah, it's not as good as 22 dollar Mod Fuel. But I can't be blowing all my cash on mod fuel.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

For whomever asked about the Geek Vape Griffin. I had exclusively used RBA': prior to owning this tank. I had owned rebuildable tanks prior to this but never liked them. The griffin is incredible. It has a finicky wick set up but if you look on YouTube or just ask me you can figure out how to wick it perfectly. Never leaks, no dry hits at 80W with .25 ohm coil. Deck has plenty of room. Love love love it. 
Also, due to the coming FDA ban I would highly recommend everyone look into revuildable gear and invest in plenty of wire and cotton. When the two year approval period sets in you may find it impossible to get pre made coils, effectively making it impossible to vape unless you have a rebuildable setup.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Also I stil defend Mt.Baker Vapor'a juice. Thug Juice, Hawk Sauce, Blue Moo, Spew are all great flavors that I can't do without.


----------



## Science_Penguin

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Also, due to the coming FDA ban I would highly recommend everyone look into revuildable gear and invest in plenty of wire and cotton. When the two year approval period sets in you may find it impossible to get pre made coils, effectively making it impossible to vape unless you have a rebuildable setup.



Dammit, so I guess my Nautilus is gonna be useless in a short time, eh?

Who needs to be whacked to get this bulls... to end??


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Science_Penguin said:


> Dammit, so I guess my Nautilus is gonna be useless in a short time, eh?
> 
> Who needs to be whacked to get this bulls... to end??



The FDA. Big Tobacco Lobbyist's. You know, anyone who is impacted by tobacco revenue loss. It's a fvcked situation. 
Basically starting in 2017 they're gonna make it so that any vape product after a grandfather date of 2007 (I believe?) will have to go through a ridiculous approval process. They will have to fill out forms for the FDA for every single product/variant. 
That means your favorite juice company will have to fill out an application for every flavor of their juice, as well as every PG/VG ratio and nicotine content of that juice.
But here's the real kicker, each application will cost between $100,000 and $1,000,000 and will take a minimum of 12 months and maximum of 24.

It's essentially set up so companies like Blu will dominate the market, as they're owned by massively wealthy tobacco companies. 
It's going to destroy the industry, plain and simple. Forget making your own juice.
Stock pile and stock pile hard.

Many companies are trying to fight then legislation, but as of now it's a drop in the bucket. Check out this site
https://www.r2bsmokefree.org/
I've donated $10


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Looks like I've got some stocking up to do the next time I get paid. 


In other news, I found some egg-nog flavored juice the other day, tastes just like the real thing! Also really makes me want the real thing.


----------



## Science_Penguin

Well... f..k... I guess that's it, then, unless, by some miracle, companies can front the money to keep everything legal. Aspire seems confident that they'll stick around, but... damn... I don't know...

Thank God we still have booze...


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Yeah it's seriously depressing and indicative of the motives behind a lot of public policy IMO. 
I think the best thing to do is to get a few liters of unflavored base and then get some flavor concentrates.


----------



## Action

I do not think it will be as crazy as that. I recommend everyone who uses a disposable solution to look into rebuildable tanks though. Simply the most cost effective and enjoyable way to vape. I've got a griffin and an aromamizer (recent generation rebuildable tanks) and the technology/quality of vape has reached a point where I don't even drip anymore, since I can get any vaping experience I want out of these tanks. Years supplies of wire and wick set me back as much as a few packs of strings. It's easy and cheap to stock up on this hardware.

I believe you'll have plenty of time to worry about liquid in the future. The ingredients aren't going anywhere, and the DIY liquid community and the knowledge freely available to make great DIY flavors only grows every day. But in the immediate, there's little reason to be paying $2 or $3 every X days when your cotton gets nasty, when you could be taking five minutes to change a 5 cent wick.

Here's the regulation timeline btw http://vapenewsmagazine.com/september-2016/fda-regulations-timeline


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I sure hope that's how it goes dude, local vape shop seemed to think everything was going away.


----------



## vilk

RTA's are a hassle. I didn't have the griffin, but it's competitor the gemini, which is exactly the same thing ostensibly, and if you build a low resistance you will get lots of burnt hits because the ring cuts off the juice from flowing freely into the cotton wick. If you remove some cotton so that it can flow better, you'll get leakage. I've had... uh... 3 different rebuildable tank atomizers, and I was constantly having to f/// with them. It was tedious.

IMO, if you choose the right RDA and use a SCOTTISH ROLL method of wicking (youtube that sh/t. There's a million videos. I know the one I watched got it right, but I didn't immediately see it). It uses an entire cotton square, no cutting, and it wicks so much better than just cutting strips, and holds like 5 times more juice. Anyhow, I can drip before I get in the car and chief that thing the whole hour long ride home. The scottish roll method of wicking makes it so that you can actually puff on that thing until your cotton has become white and fluffy, but it wont taste burnt in the slightest.

Now that I've discovered this way of wicking, RDAs are no longer inconvenient. In fact, they're even more convenient than RTAs, because practically nothing can go wrong with them. It's just a matter of finding one that you can seal up when it's in your pocket (in case you don't vape it dry before putting it away), that you don't mind the method of opening to drip.

I love my Velocity RDA. You twist it shut when it's in your pocket, and you can drip directly into the wide bore drip tip. Though I switched mine for a 510 drip tip adapter (that comes with it), but it threads out in like one rotation so I actually find it more convenient than pulling the metal cover over the O rings like most RDAs will have you do. 

If RTAs were as low maintenance as an RDA, I'd be about it I think. But over the course of using them, I've had dry hits, leaking, drinking juice. Ask me how many times I've had that with an RDA? Zero times. Ever. You can't even do it.

I will say this, the Avocado RTA looks neat, because it's just a velocity RDA with an extra deep well, to the degree that it's called a tank. But the reason I wouldn't buy this is that recently I like the aspect of drying out the RDA before storing it so as to be 100% fool-proof no leaks.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I've dry hit my RDA's plenty of times, though my wicking technique is rather basic! 
I build typically between 0.2-0.35 ohms with my Griffin depending on what I plan on vaping a lot of. 80 watts at 0.2 has never given me a dry hit. Is IS a pain to learn how to wick properly on the Griffin but I haven't had issues once I learned how to use the d4mned thing. 
YMMV, to each their own etc...
I love RDA's, don't get me wrong. But not everyone needs/wants to chuck clouds at 100+ W with a coil less than .2 ohms.


----------



## vilk

Who knows, maybe it is a difference between the cheaper gemini and the slightly more expensive griffin? I make my coils around .25 - .35 ohms as well. And maybe I've dry hit an RDA in the past, but not since discovering the scottish roll technique! I was/am pretty surprised that it made such a difference. 

My mods don't even go past 60w and I might be a little cloudy but I think I'm par for the course the way all sub-ohm tanks tend to chuck clouds these days. I've done .4 and .5 ohm builds in there too, nothing wrong with that. RDA's aren't only for super high wattage and blowing clouds! 

It's ironic. Whenever I've dealt with tanks, I end up touching juice all the time in fiddling with them and leakage. I hate touching juice. But now that I'm dripping, I feel like I basically never touch juice.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I totally understand where you're coming from. I had a Kanger Sub-Tank that was the biggest pain in the a$s you could imagine. It was nearly impossible to get the coils built tight enough to the post so that it wouldn't touch the cap and short out. 
Also, the first week I owned the Griffin it leaked CONSTANTLY. Like I would fill my tank and the entire thing would empty on my hands. I was livid.

So after a lot of Google-Fu I found a tutorial addressing the issue. It's just highly particular with how you get your cotton up under that ring. After a few trial and error wicks I finally figured it out and now it's a dream! 
I honestly push it really hard on friends who want an RTA because I've dealt with a ton and the Griffin is the only one thats quirks I've figured out. "Pro-tips" if you will. 

Back to RDA's though. I have a Royal Hunter Mini that I love! It has by far the best flavor of any atty I've used, but it's a mini so the wick well isn't too deep. That being said, I can get plenty of hits before it's dry. Definitely not the same caliper as the "Scottish Roll" seems to get, but with my half as$ed wick job I can get about ten good hits in with no problem. (I just cram as much cotton under the coils as I can fit if there's room after the initial wicking  )

I've got a Joyetech Cuboid that I've been running at 65W with a 0.6 second preheat at 75W that has been firing a 0.35 ohm build out of my Griffin for a Milkman variant juice. Works great. No dry hits. I'd say my only complaint is that I can burn through a tank in 45 minutes if I'm chiefing hard


EDIT: Additional question...
What do you find to be the benefit of using an RDA for higher resistance builds? I haven't been above .5 ohms in like two years and my only reference for before that is garbage pen styled vapes. I know that the voltage would increase a lot, is it a flavor thing/instant heat??


----------



## vilk

I don't like vaping above .5 ohms either. I'd say .5 ohms is like the highest that I still find enjoyable. My ideal "high resistance" build would be like .40 - .49 ohms. 

As far as benefit, you'll go through battery and juice about half as fast as on a low resistance build. And the quality of vape experience doesn't suffer that badly. For me, I like to use single 18650 mods, well, because they're tinier! My 'work mod' is an istick60, which to my knowledge is like the smallest 18650 regulated mod anyone has even made. I don't understand why it wasn't a bigger deal and how it is already discontinued, but I digress. When I have a build with a resistance lower than .3, I might have to charge it a little before my commute home. When I have a resistance above .4 ohms, I don't even have to think about it. Battery life becomes practically a non-issue and I can chief on the istick60 all day. 

I'll tell you what though, the new Smok Alien mod is a dual 18650 and it looks pretty dang small. I think maybe when my next mod kicks the bucket I will replace him with a dual 18650 mod since they seem to be getting smaller. Also those sigelei dual 18650s that came out this year seem tiny as well. I just can't stand huge f///in brick mods, though some people are all about them.

Also that royal hunter rda looks pretty neato I like the drip tip


----------



## You

Okay guys we get it, you vape. It is not necessary for you to be flamboyant about vaping


----------



## vilk

Your post is flamboyant. This thread is about vaping.


----------



## Action

vilk said:


> I don't like vaping above .5 ohms either. I'd say .5 ohms is like the highest that I still find enjoyable. My ideal "high resistance" build would be like .40 - .49 ohms.



Just to compare stats, I find my tank and dripper builds are always between .4 and .6 total, but never lower. The tanks I run at 50w, dripper 70+. I tend to find a build below .4 is more difficult to work with, and I'd rather use higher resistance and higher voltage since my batteries have the headroom. When I drip it's at 5-6v, when I tank it's at 4.3-4.6v, and although a mod with only one 18650 can't really do either of those without a step-up circuit, a mod with two has no issue. This probably accounts for the different experiences we're having, to some degree 

However... I share griffin issues. My griffin is the 25mm version, and it leaks if set upright for hours, even when wicked in a way I consider to be proper. I've seen all the videos on it. It's a tradeoff between a very slow leak and ensuring the wicks never starve. I actually tried your scottish roll yesterday on a rewick, and it definitely helped some; I'm getting great wicking and flavor, and when I did get some dry hits before adjusting, it wasn't so dry as to burn the wick, which amazed me... thanks for that tip, this is how I will do my cotton from now on! But I am convinced the Griffin is just a fickle tank. My steamcrave aromamizer has yet to have an issue like this, never leaks unless laid on its side in a particular way.


----------



## vilk

I'm glad you tried it!
Idk which video you watched, but for the record, I peel both top and bottom skins, and the left and right dense parts of the far edges after it's all stretched out.
Recently when I fluffed and stretched it even farther than the guy did in the original video I saw, I was met with even farther improved results. And vis-versa when I'm lazy and don't fluff and stretch it good enough.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Action said:


> However... I share griffin issues. My griffin is the 25mm version, and it leaks if set upright for hours, even when wicked in a way I consider to be proper. I've seen all the videos on it. It's a tradeoff between a very slow leak and ensuring the wicks never starve. I actually tried your scottish roll yesterday on a rewick, and it definitely helped some; I'm getting great wicking and flavor, and when I did get some dry hits before adjusting, it wasn't so dry as to burn the wick, which amazed me... thanks for that tip, this is how I will do my cotton from now on! But I am convinced the Griffin is just a fickle tank. My steamcrave aromamizer has yet to have an issue like this, never leaks unless laid on its side in a particular way.



Hey, could you perchance take a photo of your wicking and upload it on here? Mine never leaks anymore.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Just picked up a Noisy Cricket today, anyone else have one of these things?


----------



## vilk

I was looking at the noisy cricket 2. You went with the original? The reason it drew my attention is because prefer the trigger to be opposite side from the 510 thread, which is somehow less common than you'd think. I thought the new version was cool because it's the only regulated mod I know of that uses a non-digital dial for wattage. But even though that is an interesting gimmick, sometimes I like to get really precise with the wattage/voltage.

Why? you might ask. It is because when the chip reads your batteries as too low to fire, you can turn it down just a hair at a time until it will fire, and you can get practically a whole extra vape session or two out of your batteries. 

But then again, the noisy cricket can overcome that if you take out the circuit board on the bottom panel and flip it over, making it unregulated. But I've found with mods that function this way that the voltage drops too far for my preference once the batteries get worn down just a little. That's why I like a computer chip to inflate the voltage a little. 

Still, I've been thinking about grabbing a double 18650 mod now that they've gotten so tiny. The noisy cricket is small.



In other news...

I found a website called juicedb.com (I'm guessing DB is for database?)
It's a e-liquid review site/ reference resource
but not only that
It has a coupon section that's just riddled with 50% off codes. I just made an order from some random company, cost me 8$ including shipping. Hey, it might be good or it might suck, but I don't really have a solid lead on cheap juice that I like just yet so this might be a good way of trying out lots of different juices without breaking the bank.


----------



## Andromalia

Three years and counting. Currently using a Taifun GTAir and a Provari2, no plans to change for the moment.


----------



## vilk

^I just looked up a picture of that. I think it's interesting that atomizer aesthetics and preferences are so different between Europe and North America. It seems like you Europeans always have a big long chimney of a single coil rebuildable tank atomizer. It's gotta be the vast majority of European vapers, right?


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

Not to derail, but I've been using this Kraken clone on my pipe for about a week now, and I think it's fair to say it beats my Cleito.


Got it for the flavor, initially, but I'm rather attached to it now. I like the look of the Cleito, but the Kraken looks better on my pipe.


----------



## vilk

yeah, I never use my cleito recently. I changed the coil, and then it was spitbacking me, just a little, but enough that I was unhappy. Then I changed the coil again because I had let that one sit for months, and the same thing. I haven't touched it and I still have like a whole pack of coils for it. 

I swear, when I first got it, this never happened. I would blame viscosity but I usually don't ever go lower than 70%vg so... it's a mystery.


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

^did you get/use the RTA kit? Stopped the leaking and spitting issues with mine.


----------



## vilk

Ah, I never did. It would be so narrow!!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I can't for the life of me get this to embed 
http://imgur.com/a/oxnIg

There's my Noisy Cricket and Royal Hunter Mini. 
I love it. I got a kit from Fat Daddy Vapes that replaces the hybrid connection and button. 

The new one is cool! It also has an option to use it as parallel or series, which is nice. 
But I prefer the aesthetic of the old one. It's also no-BS at all, I wanted a mech mod again.

Also, ecig.com is selling them for $8...


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Also, check out The Sauce LA. $17.99 for 120 ml's of juice. 
Coupon "wow" gets you $8 off that, so after shipping it was $15 for 120 mls.
They also had a 50% off election day sale and I scored 390mls for $30


----------



## vilk

That royal hunter mini is so short! Does it even have room for juice or if you saturate the cotton does it just immediately pour out the sides?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

It's my favorite atty I've ever used. The airflow is ridiculously nice, the honeycomb prevents spit back and the juice well is fine. It's nearly identical to the regular Royal Hunter. I've never had it leak out the sides and I constantly wick poorly. 
I'm currently running a single coil (24 gauge, 12 wraps) and 1.0 ohms. I saturate the cotton on one side and fill the well on the other and get around ten hits without needing to wick. 
I just got a job at a vape shop so I figured using a NC without blowing myself up would give me cred


----------



## dhgrind

i actually quit vaping last year because i had noticed instead of the green/brown snot build up from smoking i'd get frequent migraines and my sinuses would hurt. I've also read that the propylene glycol can affect your auditory nerves. I've since quit nicotine products cold turkey aside from slipping maybe 3 times for a bit of chew or a cigarette at the local bar.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

As a student, I don't have the patience to deal with nicotine withdrawals. Nor the desire. I like the appetite suppression and stimulants are nice. I am also a massive caffeine addict


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I can't for the life of me get this to embed
> http://imgur.com/a/oxnIg
> 
> There's my Noisy Cricket and Royal Hunter Mini.
> I love it. I got a kit from Fat Daddy Vapes that replaces the hybrid connection and button.
> 
> The new one is cool! It also has an option to use it as parallel or series, which is nice.
> But I prefer the aesthetic of the old one. It's also no-BS at all, I wanted a mech mod again.
> 
> Also, ecig.com is selling them for $8...



Damn, love the smallness of that RH Mini. 

Nosy question, is that juice any good?
Have been eyeing it here and there, but my local shops don't sell it, so I can't try it locally.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Well I literally just got my order in the mail 30 mins ago. So far I've tried the Caramel Waffle Cappacuino. On the inhale it is sweet like caramel. Exhale tastes just like a waffle but with a tinge of coffee aroma. Not the taste of coffee but the smell of it brewing. It's the only coffee flavor I've ever tried that doesn't taste like burnt popcorn! 
I'll update in a few days with reviews of Open Road and Capone.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Wait has damn always been uncensored here? ....
Yup. The f-bomb is still a no-no


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

We can find ways around it if we're just f*u*cking desperate, but mostly it's still a no-go. 
(With this being a vaping thread, more or less 18+, I think I can get away with that, but will edit it out if I need to. )

Thanks for the upcoming reviews though, that Jasmin Green may be on my order list, depending on your verdict.

CWC sounds good though. Am currently vaping "King Arthur", by Camelot (a local company), and it's supposed to be a dark roast, but it comes off as kinda light. :/


----------



## vilk

Question about royal hunter: Do you drip through the anti-spitback honeycomb? Any issue with that?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I don't. Tbh it wasn't until recently I realized it was called a "drip tip" because you drip through it. 
I'm sure it would work fine though. Google it and add :site reddit: 
The vape subreddits are crazy helpful.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Review of other The Sauce LA Juices.
Capone: Smells just like a bag of fruit loops. It's on point with looper, up there as one of the best fruit loop flavors I've ever had. Absolutely stellar, happy I have 120 ml of it! It's not overly lemon like a lot of fruit loop flavors, exhale is milky. 

Open Road: They sent me a rice krispy treat in the package with this one.  +1
Smells sweet, really sweet. But then again so do rice krispy treats! It's interesting that the flavor profile is listed as, "caramel, rice krispy treat, and marshmallow" because I've always assumed marshmallow was in rice krispy's. Anyways, it's great! I think I prefer this over the Caramel Waffle Cappuccino. It's sweet, and I'm not really getting much caramel flavor from it to be honest. A lot of rice krispy treat though. So good. 

Overall experience, best $30 I've spent on juice ever.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I've gone through more than half of my Capone from The Sauce LA in the last ten days. It's a 120 ml bottle. It's seriously one of my favorite juices of all time. Buy some. 
Black Friday Coupon "WOW" takes 30% all orders on their site. I just picked up 390ml's more of Capone for $42.  
http://thesaucela.com/collections/v...-coupon/products/390ml-bogo-120ml-ejuice-deal


----------



## ittoa666

vilk said:


> Question about royal hunter: Do you drip through the anti-spitback honeycomb? Any issue with that?



I wouldn't try it. I drip like normal on mine.


----------



## ittoa666

Finally got around to picking up a TFV-8 yesterday. Slapped it onto my sigeliei 213 and it works pretty well. Got it in gold just to match. I would strongly suggest getting one if you like tanks.


----------



## vilk

Why hold a huge, fugly square when you can have a slim, smooth robot p*nis? 







It's the wismec vincino. A single 18650 slightly regulated mod. It's unregulated in that the battery level dictates how hard it fires, much like a mech mod; however, it has a chip that protects from the different sh/t that makes mech mods blow up, and you can charge it with a USB, and turn it off. 





Looks cool with my Vulcan RDA. Btw, this is the most silent RDA I've found. Doesn't make a sound.


----------



## watson503

vilk said:


> Why hold a huge, fugly square when you can have a slim, smooth robot p*nis?



lmfao! My gf got me an Aspire K4 for Christmas, the past 2-some years I'd been using an e-Go basic set-up, I vape as an alternative to smoking so they always served their purpose but I've been digging the hell out of the K4. I've also been ordering through verdevalleyvapes after the rec in this thread and been more than pleased with them - the specials they run are pretty sick.


----------



## Action

vilk said:


> It's the wismec vincino. A single 18650 slightly regulated mod. It's unregulated in that the battery level dictates how hard it fires, much like a mech mod; however, it has a chip that protects from the different sh/t that makes mech mods blow up, and you can charge it with a USB, and turn it off.



As much as mechs seem like a step backwards from regulated mods to me, this is hella cool and I didn't know these existed. This is what a mech should be! This product coming out 5yrs ago would have changed the game so much, hah. If I ever use a one cell unit again I'll try something like this. I like the build quality and ergonomics of my wismec RX2/3 fwiw, i use it with 2 cells and an external 18650 charger.


----------



## will_shred

I haven't habitually used nicotine in over a year, I smoke cigs at shows sometimes but i'm probably going to stop that.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I've actually gotten into mech's lately, I also work at a vape shop now. 
My current setups are a SIMPL Clone with a Geek Vape Tsunami, Joyetech Cuboid 150 with a Geek Vape Griffin 22mm, Wismec RX2/3 with a Goon RDA, Wismec Noisy Cricket with a Royal Hunter Mini RDA. 
Tomorrow I'm picking up a second hand Kennedy Ruby Mod.
My GAS for guitar gear has transitioned into vape gear...


----------



## BrailleDecibel

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I've actually gotten into mech's lately, I also work at a vape shop now.
> My current setups are a SIMPL Clone with a Geek Vape Tsunami, Joyetech Cuboid 150 with a Geek Vape Griffin 22mm, Wismec RX2/3 with a Goon RDA, Wismec Noisy Cricket with a Royal Hunter Mini RDA.
> Tomorrow I'm picking up a second hand Kennedy Ruby Mod.
> My GAS for guitar gear has transitioned into vape gear...



So would that be VAS, or MAS now? 


Pretty sure I already posted what my setup is in this thread somewhere, but I just got a few new juices that are the bomb.com.  I got some Space Jam Omega (not sure what flavor it's supposed to be, but it's fruity and tastes excellent...anyone know what it is? I suppose I could Google it  ), and a bottle each of some Absinthe and Cantaloupe flavors mixed at the local shop here in Orofino...good stuff, for sure!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Space Jam Pluto is the sh1t. 
I'm on vape forums and stuff now, here's a thread I posted of my new Ruby earlier today. 
https://www.reddit.com/r/Vaping/comments/5mfv2v/picked_up_a_kennedy_ruby_24/


----------



## Andromalia

3 and a half years without a single cigarette now. I'm down to 3mg/l of nicotin and plan to go 0 in 2018. (I started from 3 packs of rolled tobacco a week so I'm taking it slow...)
Currently rocking a Provari with a Taifun GTII air and it's my final setup as long as nothing breaks. I've has that for 6 months now and I'm very satisfied with it. Not interesting in sub ohm stuff as I don't need people to see me coming from the other side of town by studying the smoke signals 



> i actually quit vaping last year because i had noticed instead of the green/brown snot build up from smoking i'd get frequent migraines and my sinuses would hurt.



That is usually a sign your nicotin dosage is too strong. Even as heavy smoker I couldn't vape 18mg stuff without coughing I went to 12 straight away. (Then 6 and now 3)


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Selling stuff here https://www.reddit.com/r/ecigclassi...wa_h_noisy_cricket_v1_wfat_daddy_upgrade_kit/


----------



## vilk

While I admire the mentality of _reduce, reuse, recycle_, you do remember that you wrote about how someone could buy a noisy cricket brand new for $8 towards the top of this page, and then you're selling a used one for $15...

I think maybe your prices would be more fair if shipping were included.

Honestly though, I give my vape gear away for free. Given my buddy at least two setups, gave away one to the warehouse guy. If someone wanted to pay for the shipping I'd send you any of my old sh/t that you asked for. However, I did just go through a cleansing and tossed a bunch of crap.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

vilk said:


> While I admire the mentality of _reduce, reuse, recycle_, you do remember that you wrote about how someone could buy a noisy cricket brand new for $8 towards the top of this page, and then you're selling a used one for $15...
> 
> I think maybe your prices would be more fair if shipping were included.
> 
> Honestly though, I give my vape gear away for free. Given my buddy at least two setups, gave away one to the warehouse guy. If someone wanted to pay for the shipping I'd send you any of my old sh/t that you asked for. However, I did just go through a cleansing and tossed a bunch of crap.



It comes with the upgrade kit which has a magnetic button and non-hybrid 510, as well as a tube mech that came with the upgrade kit. The upgrade kit was $15 before shipping and tax. 

And yeah, that was on a Black Friday sale, they are back up to listing around $20 new.


----------



## Ralyks

I apologize for the necro bump, but I guess this is a small vent and relevant to the main topic and smoking.

I had gone down to 0 nicotine some months ago, and from there, just quit vaping all together. Felt nice not dealing with it, constantly buying juice, etc. My girlfriend still vapes, but is also very poor at taking care of her equipment, so I would end up giving her my mods. Due to said poor handling, this happened multiple times, and even had to buy a few. She was also vaping 18 nicotine, which I could barely take a full hit from (or even taste the flavor. Like dry ice to the throat).
Due to a lot of stress going on in life, I had begun buying packs of cigarettes. I've always enjoyed a good cigarette (which I guess is ironic given I can't handle high levels of nicotine with vape, but I guess that's a vape vs tobacco issue). But I was the type that could smoke a pack, and then it'd be 6 months before I'd touch another one, and the worst I felt was little irritable for a few hours. With the pretty much chain smoking I've been doing (and the fact that I'm not getting any younger, and have the stressed of a 2 year old and a gf with some physical limitations, mostly rheumatoid arthritis (THAT in itself made worse that she loves to play guitar and piano)), I've definitely have felt the effects of my... maybe not excessive in comparison to an average smoker, but definitely more than my body is use to.
Yesterday, I ended up at the vape shop nearby my job twice because my girlfriends Smok Stick V8 was autofiring, destroying coils quickly and leaking. At first we thought it was the coil, but after trying that, it looks like there's an internal connection issue with the 510 causing it to auto fire (and giving me a nice burn on my fingers on the process). I'm 90% certain my two year old somehow got a hold of it and tossed it, possible into some water. Anyway, since this was my first time in a real vape shop in some time, I saw how much premium juice, and hardware, has changed.

So in the end, I just ordered me a Smok Alien Kit (and a replacement Stick V8 for my gf, since everything is cheaper online). Think going back to vaping may help me a little bit. I pretty much never went above 6 nicotine when I did regularly vape, and usually can settle at 3 nicotine (small amount of nicotine seems to hit the spot with help with my anxiety and getting me to chill the fuck out for a bit). Anyone else have a Smok Alien? Seems like its a fairly popular device, and other than the Stick V8 issue (which wasn't their fault anyway), I've always found Smok products to be quality.


----------



## vilk

Smok Alien is supposed to be a very good product. I've never used one though. I had a Smok TVF4 Micro and really hated it, so I haven't gone back to their products. But they do consistently get great reviews.


So, the other day I also had a real cigarette, and it caused me to realize that I wanted a vape that isn't like smoking a hookah, and is more like smoking a cigarette. So I picked up an eleaf icare mini. This thing is so small.





^that's not my pic. It looks even tinier in my hand. 

It's 1.1 ohm.

Also, its like 15 bucks on element vape

It's a hassle to refill, but like, with pos ohm vaping you don't go through juice nearly as fast. The 2ml tank lasts me all day, as does the 650mAh battery. But just because I never know what I'll be up to next, I sometimes give it a quick charge on the computer usb and it takes like not even 10 minutes.

The major issue with this product is that it spits back terribly. You have to get a pipe screen (like from a head shop) and cut it to size and pop it in--instantly fixed. If it gets too juicy you gotta pop the top off and dip a tissue corner in there. But despite all that, I totally love it. It's so light and small you'll forget it's in your pocket. Sometimes I even put it in my change pocket (you know the tiny pocket on the right side of your jeans). I've been enjoying doing MtL hits instead of DL hits and kinda feeling like I am smoking a cigarette.

I bought another one for BBQ parties with no time for charging, slightly different and called a "myMini". It has a traditional 510 drip tip that prevents spitback. It also has a better design for refilling. However, the eleaf icare mini produces better flavor and is lighter, and I like the wide narrow drip tip better than the round 510 type on the mymini.

There's one more called the minnow by vaporshark, but they want 30$ for it, so screw that when I know these are only 15$

There's a vaporesso ultra compact vape being sold now that seems pretty nice also, but the only two designs are kissy lips and a indian headdress skull, which is just so god damned tacky.


----------



## vilk

So I ended up grabbing one of those Vaporesso Aurora vapes, the ones that look like a lighter. The shop I saw it at was selling them for 45 bucks so I was like nawww but when I saw vapenw selling them for 25 I so ordered one. 

OK, this thing looks goofy, but it kicks the everliving ass of those eleaf icare/wismec mymini/vaporshark minnow type vapes.






Yeah, I probably look pretty strange to people who think I'm drinking a butane lighter, but I've got some 6mg nicotine high menthol ejuice in there and this thing literally is like smoking a cigarette. It has ZERO spitback, probably aided by the curved stem. At first I thought it would be hard to smoke a zippo shaped vape, but the pipe stem makes it actually very comfortable. The tank is quite small, only about 1 dropper worth of juice. Actually you can do 1.5 but it gets perilously close to overflowing down the chimney (as this is a bottom-fill device). The tank is held in by a magnet, you can rotate that pipe stem any direction you please. The tank's coil (which is the base) has a ridge on the bottom for you to unscrew it using a penny, since otherwise it's pretty smooth and tiny and probably difficult to get a good grip. 

But honestly, the small, bottom-fill tank is hardly a bother because these coils are over 1 ohm so they don't burn through it so fast. However, this vape is such a pleasure to use that I find myself vaping more than ordinary.

That it closes up is great too. No lint down your drip tip. It's a little bit larger than your classic zippo. You'd think that the "cap" would be annoying, but because it's relatively heavy metal construction it sorta helps the device balance on your index finger. 

I see they now have some plain finishes without silly graphics on them. Oh well, as tacky as my skeleton chief may be, it's kinda grown on me. Mine isn't black with a gold chief, but instead silvery with a white chief. 

The first coil didn't work and I thought I had a defective product. I even requested an RMA before I tried switching the coil for the other one that came with it, and then it worked fine. I hope I don't get many more dud coils in the pack I'm intending to order.


----------



## MikeH

ittoa666 said:


> Finally got around to picking up a TFV-8 yesterday. Slapped it onto my sigeliei 213 and it works pretty well. Got it in gold just to match. I would strongly suggest getting one if you like tanks.



I know this is super old, but I have a TFV-8 that has given me nothing but problems. It leaks constantly. I've looked up all the fixes on YouTube, but nothing has helped it. Switched to a Twisted Messes drip top. It's annoying having to refill it every 3-5 hits, but it's better than having my pockets filled with juice.

My current setup is a Jay Bo RX200 mod with said Twisted Messes RDA atomizer. I alternate between 3mg and 0mg, but I've had 3mg this whole deployment. Used this great service called Vape-A-Vet that offers free juice to deployed and stateside active duty military members for free with shipping (some sort of legal ramification). I got 9 bottles of various juices from various brands, but I've been loving this stuff from Vape Wild called 'Murica. Not only because I'm full blown 'Murica, but I'm also obsessed with rocket pop flavor. Will likely buy from them when I run out, though I don't see going through 8-20ml bottles in the next 4 months.


----------



## vilk

Oooo over 6 months with no action in the vape thread. Has this fad died already?

My vaporesso aurora is still awesome, I still use it every day. I can't believe this product wasn't more popular, but I'm pretty sure it's all but off the market now, and who knows if you can get coils. 

Since I made the switch to >1 ohm vaping back in June and fucking around with a few different ultra-compact units (which all fucking suck compared to the aurora) I picked up a Nautilus tank. Gotta say, they really did come up with an excellent product considering how many years old it is. Unfortunately I over-tightened it in a very extreme way because I believed it wasn't sealing properly, and then ended up bending it in my attempts to re-open it. I switched to a Nautilus 2 tank, which I gotta say is a much better tank... except the design for refilling is absolutely stupid. It's a top fill-tank, but you have to completely remove the tank from your mod before you can open the top of the tank... which imo totally defeats the purpose of having a top-fill tank. While it looks good visually, the smooth/seemless connection between the top and the bottom of the tank makes it almost impossible for me to open without use of a rubber grippy sheet. The size is only 2ml, so I feel like I have to have a rubber grippy sheet like on my person if I were to ever want to take this vape with me. Furthermore, you can't change the coil without draining the tank and removing the glass... basically disassembling the whole tank. So fuck that. 

-----
Innokin, a brand name that you almost never hear anymore, just this year released a product called the Zenith tank. This thing is _the nautilus killer_.






4ml size, 1.6ohm (or 0.8ohm) coils, top fill system doesn't even involve removing a cap from the tank, let alone the entire tank from the mod. You just twist a top ring about 1/3 a turn and it opens up for you. But it's not too loose by any means, I wouldn't worry about it opening in my pocket (though I'll probably just use this at home since I have a good pocket vape). It's a nice steel construction, comparatively heavy, "high quality" feeling like the Uwell Crown. Changing coils is a breeze, no gorilla hands necessary. They actually _plug_ in instead of screwing in, which is kinda freaky, but no leakage! Also, opening the top simultaneously closes the juice ports of the coil so it can't flood. Pretty ingenious.

The actual quality of vape is very similar to Nautilus 2, which imo is much better than the original Nautilus. But the 4ml size and ease of refilling and changing coils makes it like... _the best MtL tank ever made._


----------



## Kaura

Bought my first machine today. A Joyetech Teros. I don't know anything about these things but this is what my sister has been using and it was super cheap. Works for me. Whatever keeps me from smoking analog cigarettes.


----------



## NotDonVito

I unironically bought this. It's ok lol.


----------



## Kaura

Half a week later and the smoke from my vape tastes/smells like molten nickel. Yuck!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

NotDonVito said:


> I unironically bought this. It's ok lol.



Gotta watch this video, that just looks epic from the screenshot alone.


----------



## Andromalia

IA vaping doesn't mean it goes through the nose.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Thank God they never made a vape for meth...the world has room enough for only one Almighty Glass Cloud.


----------



## canuck brian

I vape shatter now instead of the greens. My lungs are so much happier.


----------



## NotDonVito

I don't think I ever used the voice controls on it lol. One of the side pieces(aka the BOMB SHRAPNEL) is a button you click a certain amount of times to control everything. Vape morse code dawg.


----------



## Andromalia

Hey, that's the natural evolution from smoke signals. Next, wireless vaping !


----------

